# Generation Legacy Issue #8 "Innocence Lost" - Part 2



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

*Bangkok, Thailand in the Legacy Suite in the UNJE Tower*

_ 0140 local time July 15th, 2014

The scene picks up right where the team left off last Issue…_

Kiyana blinks, as she snuggles up with James, “What was that,” she looks around a little shaken, “was that Ryan doing something?” she says cautiously.  Her hair damp from the bubbling waters of the hot tub, as soft music plays over hidden speakers.

_Meanwhile,_ inside the main living room of the suite, the rest of the team relaxes.  Well Yoshi is out cold, or at least he looks like he is out cold, his eyes closed and his headphones sounding with some fast paced techno music.  The main door to the room slides open without a noise and Pramoj enters the room.

He speaks, “Evening sorry to bother you so late, jut wanted to make sure that everything is going well?  There are several private rooms off from this room, but I am sure you know that, and I just wanted to confirm that you would be meeting up with Justice Elite in the morning for the flight to Eden.  Where is Mark, he has a priority message from Paragon?”

_Outside_ on the expansive balcony, Star smiles weakly, “I m sorry I should not have done that, I was taken up by the moment.  I apologize Mark,” she says oblivious to the flash in the sky.

*Karen and Cassie in Mudaba Adin*

_2140 local time, July 14th, 2014_

“Okay all systems are a go,” Aris says over her shoulder to the gathered teen elites.  She shrugs, “Well I think they are, once we are in the air, then we should have a short trip and then we drop in.  Let just hope that I can keep this bird steady.”

Kal shrugs, “I got total faith in you Miracle Girl, just get me in there and we can start bashing time.”

Jimmy raises a brow and then turns to Cassie, “Ready Cassie?” he taps her shoulder.

*Kelly*

Erik cocks her head at Kelly, “Surprised, shocked?  Or should we just assume that your fragile mind could not comprehend hat is plainly obvious.”

Tommy scowls, “Stop it Erika, I won’t allow you to continue to insult Kelly.”

“Oh dear brother,” Erika gives him a pitying look, “she is genetically flawed, and a lesser being.  Don’t tell me… yes… I suppose now is the time I had feared.  It is a pity to see the future so plainly and struggle against the tide of what will be.  The futility of choice.  But then I must wonder am I my brother’s keeper?”

Tommy furrowed his brow worriedly, “What are you saying?”

“I am saying that I don’t need you, brother.  But I do appreciate all your hard work, I really do, and when you are gone along with your darling girl friend I will mourn you.  But then again, it will be a short lived mourning period,” Erika smiles.

A shimmering wall of force forms in front of her tube cutting you both off from getting to her, as the door slides open and two STAR androids stand in the doorway, arm-cannons raised.

One speaks in a mechanical female voice, “Do not resist, or you will be eliminated.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 26, 2004)

*Cassie*

Cassie looks over at the others, nodding quietly as she checks her gear and makes sure that it's all quite firmly secured (Figure she has a few coins and such hidden away to throw with). 

"I am as ready as I'll ever be. I just wish we had more time and gear to plan this out, but most likely it would only get things more involved if we thought it out more." smiles. "Yoshi says I over-analyse things."


----------



## Aenion (May 26, 2004)

"I hope I'm ready as well," Karen says, she turns to Cassie, "I don't think there is something like being too prepared."

Karen pulls the hood of her sweater over her head, hoping that it will hide her nature enough so that people will not be able to id her when they do get caught, figuring it would be hard not to find her afterwards if they wanted.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2004)

Kell'y's mouth is hanging open, forming a small O, she isn't able to immediately grasp all of the revelations of the last few minutes at once, the fact that Cardinal is their mother almost obliterates the information that Ryan is Cardinal's sister.  At the insults, she frowns at Erika, torn a between wanting to be nice to Tommy's sister and wanting to give as good as she got.

"There's no reason to be mean, you've known it all for a long time, I haven't," she tells the other girl, her golden eyes bright and glowing.  "Why are you being so mean to us, we've been nothing but nice since we got here.  Besides, your the one floating in that goo, not us." when the barrier comes up between her and Erika, Kelly's eyes go very wide, and widen even further at the arrival of the Star Bots.  "Uh, Tommy, didn't you like make it so your STAR bots can't attack you, no matter who they belong to?" she asks facing the robots.  "I wont be told what to do by some giant tinker toys." the popstar says defiantly, a theatrical point of her fingers, and a giant lightning bolt strikes out toward each of the Robots, catching the other bot with the surging electricity.

OOC: Lightning, with Stun, Dazzle, Scramble Electroncs, and Area.  Use heroic surge to fire off the second bolt.  Use my other half action to bring up my Air Shield.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2004)

Ryan had to resist the urge to rearrange Yoshi's face during his rant, knowing better than to say anything. _It seems ever time I open my mouth, I make someone else mad at me. Like Kelly._ Then, the purple glow came, surprising Ryan.

"That wasn't me," he says softly, as he stands next to Anika and puts a hand on her shoulder. Still looking out the window, Ryan replies "Mark went with Star somewhere, so they could be alone. You could try him on his communicator."

Then, turning around, Ryan faces Pramoj. "You know what's going on, with the big purple flash in the sky?" _I have a bad feeling about this..._


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James smiles and nods his head, saying "*Yea probably... so how you feeling now? All recovered from that Black Dork dude? Man we see him again I'm 'portin him to space*"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I hope I'm ready as well," Karen says, she turns to Cassie, "I don't think there is something like being too prepared."
> 
> Karen pulls the hood of her sweater over her head, hoping that it will hide her nature enough so that people will not be able to id her when they do get caught, figuring it would be hard not to find her afterwards if they wanted.




Kal smiles, “This is going to be great,” he says trying to get Karen to relax.

“Okay blasting off then, hold on to your butts,” Aris replies over her shoulder, the aerodyne lurches upward with a flare of its engines and climbs up towards the doors, which ease open as the craft rises up into the sky.

“I doubt the instructors will be happy but hey what are they going to do?  Suspend us?” Kal jokes.

“No but they could just kill us,” Jimmy replies dryly.

The craft launches forward into the city towards the mountain like building, which is VSC Tower…

*Legacy in Bangkok*

Pramoj blinks, “What flash?  In the sky,” he looks puzzled, “I am sorry I am not following, I just out of a lengthy meeting with the UNJE liaison, you said I could contact Mark over the communicator, thank you.”

He takes a moment to contact Mark, “Excuse me Mark, you have an urgent message from Paragon, secure line 4-5-Alpha-Echo-2; I hope I am not interrupting.”

_Meanwhile_ Kiyana smiles at James, “I feel fine now, I knew you would protect me,” she purrs, “you’re the sweetest guy in the whole wide world.  So cute and strong, and brave, and you never back down from anyone, I wasn’t even scared because I knew you were there with me.”

James feels a shiver up his spine, and then it feels like he is falling.  But he isn’t falling, not in the physical sense, but his body his is falling, sliding between worlds, its similar to how he teleports, sliding between two points, bending space, and simply stepping through, but now he is just falling.

**SPLASH!**

Kiyana, James and a hot tub’s worth of water spills out over cobble stone floors, in a small church, sunlight filters in from the ceiling.  A dove flit down through the roof and lands on the alter, where a young girl sits praying with red hair.

James finally recognizes her, its Sarah…

*Kelly*

_*Initiative:* Tommy 21, Kelly 16, STAR androids 15_

 Tommy nods with a strangely placed smile, “Exactly but if they are working for my sister, they will have no compunctions trying to kill you, Kelly, take them down.  We need to get out of the Hive and fast, or we will really die… for the second time.”

He grimaces, “We are going to have to rely on your powers to get pass this, but don’t worry I have a plan.”

Kelly unloads with her lightning bolts and blasts both STAR androids back into the wall, both in pieces and sizzling from the crackling ozone.  Both never had a chance to react, their circuits fried and in pieces.

Tommy winks, “Nice shot!”

_Kelly rolls a 22 to strike, the Androids roll a 7 and 8 damage save respectively.  They are both Incapacitated and then destroyed by the second blast with ease.  Out o combat for the moment._

“Hmmph, I knew those foolish STAR androids would be no match for elites, but I have other tools at my disposal brother… you won’t survive,” she scowls and then fades from the tube.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2004)

Kelly grins at Tommy's smile and at the smoking piles of robot parts, she sticks her tongue out at Erika.  "Hey, Erika, that goo wouldn't be important to you would it?" she asks the girl letting off a thunder burst on the other side of the force wall, unlike Ryan's blasts, her thunder did not shoot from her, there just had to be air that she could see where she set it off.

(ooc: Thunder is a Sonic Energy blast + Dazzle, Disintigration (only crystal/glass), stun, and area)

"Show me the way out, and I'll stop anything that gets in our way Tommy." she tells him, kicking open the door, and leaving the room, waiting just outside for Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly grins at Tommy's smile and at the smoking piles of robot parts, she sticks her tongue out at Erika.  "Hey, Erika, that goo wouldn't be important to you would it?" she asks the girl letting off a thunder burst on the other side of the force wall, unlike Ryan's blasts, her thunder did not shoot from her, there just had to be air that she could see where she set it off.
> 
> (ooc: Thunder is a Sonic Energy blast + Dazzle, Disintigration (only crystal/glass), stun, and area)
> 
> "Show me the way out, and I'll stop anything that gets in our way Tommy." she tells him, kicking open the door, and leaving the room, waiting just outside for Tommy.




In a perfect world, Kelly's power would have worked but behind that force wall is a void she cannot pierce.  Nothing happens not even a sound, its as if her powers are null and void beyond the force wall...

Tommy grimaces, not realizing she had tried to user her power, "Okay well I am going to hold you to that, because we got a long way to go, and I need to get to Mr. Smith before Erika does..."


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Legacy in Bangkok*
> 
> _Meanwhile_ Kiyana smiles at James, “I feel fine now, I knew you would protect me,” she purrs, “you’re the sweetest guy in the whole wide world.  So cute and strong, and brave, and you never back down from anyone, I wasn’t even scared because I knew you were there with me.”
> 
> ...




James stands up (instant stand feat) and helps Kiyana to her feet. He looks at the young girl and tries to take in his surroundings also “*Sarah is that you? Where that heck are we? What the heck just happened? Wow that was some ride… Kiyana you ok babe?*”


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2004)

Kelly grimaces at the lack of thunder and glass exploding.  "Did you know that she can do that? Cause her just stopping my thunderbolt seems like it bodes really bad for us getting out of here.  What's that forcefield made out of anyway?" she asks Tommy, before shrugging and starting to run with him, trying to find the butler.

Her heart is pounding from the excitement of blowing apart those 2 starbots, as well as the adrenaline of being on the run through something that a mere 5 minutes ago was a safe haven, but now ws a surpisingly well constructed death trap.  She keeps her airshield up, trusting in Tommy's programming of the Star bots to keep him safe from them.


----------



## Agamon (May 27, 2004)

Anika continues to stare out the window, fatigue causing her eyes to eventually glaze over as she loses focus.  She sighs, shaking her head a bit to wake up.  "You don't think it's trouble, do you?  I am _so tired_, I doubt I could go ten rounds with a purple UFO.  I'm going to bed, if we're going to go see Big Ugly in the morning, I'll need some energy to be able to tell him what I think of him."

She turns to Ryan and gives him a smile before heading to her room for a few hours of sleep.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly grimaces at the lack of thunder and glass exploding.  "Did you know that she can do that? Cause her just stopping my thunderbolt seems like it bodes really bad for us getting out of here.  What's that forcefield made out of anyway?" she asks Tommy, before shrugging and starting to run with him, trying to find the butler.
> 
> Her heart is pounding from the excitement of blowing apart those 2 starbots, as well as the adrenaline of being on the run through something that a mere 5 minutes ago was a safe haven, but now ws a surpisingly well constructed death trap.  She keeps her airshield up, trusting in Tommy's programming of the Star bots to keep him safe from them.




Tommy and Kelly rush through the halls through a silent structure, blood on the walls, and corpses littering the rooms, blast mark scouring the walls.  Tommy looks saddened, “All my work, all for naught, I can’t believe I did not see this coming.  I trusted her, I should have known you can’t trust anyone, even family…”

*James*

Kiyana nods, “I am fine, but where are we…” she echoes.

“We are nowhere, we are somewhere, and we are nowhere all at once.  But I think this place is a healthy representation of what I find to be peaceful.  Welcome James, I am sorry to pull you here, but you are the most sensitive to the ebb and flow of time and space.  I am facing a difficult decision and despite his support, John would only try and stop me from what I have been chosen to do, to help you, Ryan, and everyone.”

She stood and walked towards James, “But I am in need of your help.  She needs your help, time is of the essence if Kelly and Tommy are to survive their trial.  If you trust me, I will explain all in due time.”


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2004)

Tear's leak down Kelly's face as the pair run through the corridors candy coated in blood.  "Its not gonna be all for nothing, we can stop her, we need to stop her, she can't just get away with killing all of these people. Its not right, its not fair." she says as she floats along the corridors, easily matching Tommy's running speed.

"I'll never betray you Tommy, I love you, I wouldn't do anything to hurt you in a million years." she tells him, "I'll be with you and we can fix this together, help you get everything back under control." the popstar says, doing her best to comfort him.

"Um, you wouldn't happen to have some kind of over-ride for all of this stuff in here, I mean, a voice command to shut the STAR bots down instead of having to destroy them do you?  This is gonna get expensive and your the one picking up the tab.  Not to mention that it would nice to not have to fight all of them."


----------



## Karl Green (May 27, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> Kiyana nods, “I am fine, but where are we…” she echoes.
> 
> “We are nowhere, we are somewhere, and we are nowhere all at once.  But I think this place is a healthy representation of what I find to be peaceful.  Welcome James, I am sorry to pull you here, but you are the most sensitive to the ebb and flow of time and space.  I am facing a difficult decision and despite his support, John would only try and stop me from what I have been chosen to do, to help you, Ryan, and everyone.”
> ...




James looks around and says "*Ah who do I got to help? Ryan? Wait, Tommy and Kelly are alive? Where are we exactly again... are we like in your mind or something? Who is 'she'? But yea, sure I trust you Sarah...what do you need me to do?*" He looks over at Kiyana and smiles, trying to put on a brave face...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 27, 2004)

Cassie settles back and closes her eyes, only her steady breathing showing she's not asleep, strangely at ease just before the action is to begin. Within her mind she is concentrating and focusing on how to keep the inpendinging infiltraion from becoming something bad. She's resolved to do little or no lasting physical harm to any she runs into.


----------



## Samnell (May 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Outside_ on the expansive balcony, Star smiles weakly, “I m sorry I should not have done that, I was taken up by the moment.  I apologize Mark,” she says oblivious to the flash in the sky.




Mark steps back from Star awkwardly. "Uh...it's- uh... It's ok," Mark says unconvincingly. 



> “Excuse me Mark, you have an urgent message from Paragon, secure line 4-5-Alpha-Echo-2; I hope I am not interrupting.”




"It's ok," Mark answers his comm a bit too quickly as he half-turns away from Star and keys his comm to the secure line. _What now? Don't we get any time to do anything but this?_

"It's Mark," he says into the comm.


----------



## Aenion (May 28, 2004)

Karen seems quite the opposite to Cassie, she constantly worries, her mind racing over all the things that could possibly go wrong. The more she thinks about it the worst the possibilities get, so she starts staring out over the city, trying to clear her mind.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Tear's leak down Kelly's face as the pair run through the corridors candy coated in blood.  "Its not gonna be all for nothing, we can stop her, we need to stop her, she can't just get away with killing all of these people. Its not right, its not fair." she says as she floats along the corridors, easily matching Tommy's running speed.




"It's expensive," he says flatly.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll never betray you Tommy, I love you, I wouldn't do anything to hurt you in a million years." she tells him, "I'll be with you and we can fix this together, help you get everything back under control." the popstar says, doing her best to comfort him.




Tommy has no reply as he looks around.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Um, you wouldn't happen to have some kind of over-ride for all of this stuff in here, I mean, a voice command to shut the STAR bots down instead of having to destroy them do you?  This is gonna get expensive and your the one picking up the tab.  Not to mention that it would nice to not have to fight all of them."




"We have 15 minutes to clear the facility, and then it won't really matter.  To stop the STAR androids from escaping I have locked down the facility, and initiated the internal detonation systems, this place will implode, and I won't have to worry about it.  Maybe it will take Erika with it, maybe not, but I know it should take her by surprise," Tommy replies as the duo crash through another set of doors into a room with seven more STAR androids, including a model with black markings on the shoulders...

"Nice a Hunter-Killer... I always wanted to see how well those worked..." Tommy reflects.

*Mark*

“Mark, its Josiah, cleaning up the mess in Venice.  We got the elite responsible, claims h had an accomplice, but she is nowhere to be found.  But I just wanted to let you know we got a handle on your friend’s killer.  I got the update from Pramoj, good job with Strength; I can’t wait-” he pauses in the image.

“Bloody hell!  Okay Mark, how fast can Legacy be ready to leave, we got ourselves an emergency at Eden… or what is left of it,” the elite hero scowls.

*James*

Sarah holds out her hand to James, “If we do not act quickly then she will die, she has no idea the depths that he will go, and sacrificing her is only a small measure of his determination to stay alive.  If  you take my hand I can show you, then concentrate and we shall be there.”

Kiyana stands by silent, obviously in shock at everything that is transpiring.

*Karen and Cassie*

The aerodyne does a brief flyby as Aris maneuvers the craft around in-line with the landing site, “Alright one more pass and then I am touching down, from here on out, we just have to stick together and not get into any needless fights.”


----------



## Samnell (May 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> “Mark, its Josiah, cleaning up the mess in Venice.  We got the elite responsible, claims h had an accomplice, but she is nowhere to be found.  But I just wanted to let you know we got a handle on your friend’s killer.  I got the update from Pramoj, good job with Strength; I can’t wait-” he pauses in the image.




"Tha-"



> “Bloody hell!  Okay Mark, how fast can Legacy be ready to leave, we got ourselves an emergency at Eden… or what is left of it,” the elite hero scowls.




_The light couldn't have been Ryan having a wet dream._ Mark sighs, "Half of us are asleep. We can be out of here in forty-five minutes." Mark looks anxiously towards Star and takes a step towards the door and the others. "Anything else you can tell me right now or will we have to find out on the way?"

Despite his sigh, Mark could feel his fatigue rapidly waning. _Need to get a new uniform out of the aerodyne. I'm not going to get killed smelling like this. Got time for a shower too._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _The light couldn't have been Ryan having a wet dream._ Mark sighs, "Half of us are asleep. We can be out of here in forty-five minutes." Mark looks anxiously towards Star and takes a step towards the door and the others. "Anything else you can tell me right now or will we have to find out on the way?"
> 
> Despite his sigh, Mark could feel his fatigue rapidly waning. _Need to get a new uniform out of the aerodyne. I'm not going to get killed smelling like this. Got time for a shower too._




Star just nods, "I will be waiting at the aerodyne."

Josiah continues, “Well other then its bloodier crazy then hell itself there?  We lost all contact about five minutes ago; there was a purple flash over the South Pacific visible from both the United States west coast and Japan… I don’t know what could do that… be careful, you are doing purely rescue operations we have civilians and personnel that are waiting for your arrival.  Local UN forces are on the way as we speak, but UNJE needs to be on the scene, I will meet you there.  Forty-five minutes… try fifteen minutes chap, we don’t have time!”

He cuts the line.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> The aerodyne does a brief flyby as Aris maneuvers the craft around in-line with the landing site, “Alright one more pass and then I am touching down, from here on out, we just have to stick together and not get into any needless fights.”



"Sounds like an astute plan." Cassie says without any candor in her voice. "I would definitely think that we should try to disable as much as possible when confrontration is unavoidable."


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2004)

"Uh, you couldn't have set it when we were closer to the surface could you?" she asks, wondering if they would be able to fight their way through the Star bots in time.  When they stumble upon the second group of Star's she lets out a low moan.  "Exactly how many of these things are there Tommy, I don't think I can fight an entire factory of them at once." she complains.

She does as before, quickly letting off a pair of lightning bolts as quickly as she can, expecting these to fall as quickly as the others.  "So what exactly can these Hunter-Killers do that are so special." the teenager asks, her short hair blowing about in her air shield.

[ooc: Heroic Surge for a second Lightning Bolt, (Area, Dazzle, Stun, Scramble Electronics)]


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Uh, you couldn't have set it when we were closer to the surface could you?" she asks, wondering if they would be able to fight their way through the Star bots in time.  When they stumble upon the second group of Star's she lets out a low moan.  "Exactly how many of these things are there Tommy, I don't think I can fight an entire factory of them at once." she complains.




"Hundreds in this factory, technically 893.4 STAR androids," he replied.



			
				Shaimar said:
			
		

> She does as before, quickly letting off a pair of lightning bolts as quickly as she can, expecting these to fall as quickly as the others.  "So what exactly can these Hunter-Killers do that are so special." the teenager asks, her short hair blowing about in her air shield.
> 
> [ooc: Heroic Surge for a second Lightning Bolt, (Area, Dazzle, Stun, Scramble Electronics)]




"They were designed to hunt and kill elites, the UNJE specifically requested this design, and I think I was quite successful," he grins, "good luck," he says as he walks right by them, "see you top side."

_*Initiative:* Hunter-Killer STAR 28, Kelly 13, x6 STAR Androids 6_

The Hunter-Killer raises its gun arm and fires a rapid fire salvo of plasma burts at Kelly!  Both blasts strike right into Kelly with powerful force!

_The Hunter-Killer rolled a 24 and a 17 to strike versus Kelly's flat-footed Defense of 15.  Kelly's first damage save is an 11... she also has a Fortitude save to make after this..._


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2004)

No hero point expenditure


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> No hero point expenditure




_Kelly takes a Lethal Injury and is Stunned.  She then rolls a Fortitude save of 14 and is also Stunned by the Stun effect of her blast.  She rolls a 2 for her second damage save..._


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2004)

I will let the damage save of 2 stand as well, I'll use a Hero point to remove all 4 of the stunned conditions (Gah), Then I'll proceed with the pair of lightning bolts centered on the Hunter killer.  It'll take me from disabled to dying, but I'd end up dying when the 6 normal STARS attack anyway, at least I hopefully get to make something go boom before she dies.


----------



## Karl Green (May 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Sarah holds out her hand to James, “If we do not act quickly then she will die, she has no idea the depths that he will go, and sacrificing her is only a small measure of his determination to stay alive.  If  you take my hand I can show you, then concentrate and we shall be there.”
> 
> Kiyana stands by silent, obviously in shock at everything that is transpiring.




James takes Sarah's hand but also tries to hold onto Kiyana, not wanting to leave her behind, wherever the heck they are... "*Ah ok Sarah I guess we are ready*"


----------



## Samnell (May 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Local UN forces are on the way as we speak, but UNJE needs to be on the scene, I will meet you there.  Forty-five minutes… try fifteen minutes chap, we don’t have time!”
> 
> He cuts the line.




_And you can kiss mine while you're at it._ Mark walks back into room and claps Yoshi on the shoulder before he speaks to make sure everyone present is awake and listening.

"Paragon called. We've got a rescue mission out at Eden. Everybody on the aerodyne in fifteen," he says abruptly. "We're going where that purple light came from, I guess. No contact with them since then," Mark doesn't quite look at Ryan as he mentions the light.


----------



## Aenion (May 29, 2004)

"I agree," Karen says in reply, "I really don't want to get in trouble," she still looks very worried and likely very scared as well. _They all seem to know what they're doing. I hope I don't get in the way._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 29, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I agree," Karen says in reply, "I really don't want to get in trouble," she still looks very worried and likely very scared as well. _They all seem to know what they're doing. I hope I don't get in the way._



Cassie leans over and whispers to Karen. "You'll do fine, just relax and stick to the plan. I mean you under the whole dating thing.. this is a lot easier than that is.. trust me." smiles and sits back.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James takes Sarah's hand but also tries to hold onto Kiyana, not wanting to leave her behind, wherever the heck they are... "*Ah ok Sarah I guess we are ready*"




As soon as James takes Sarah's hand he gets an image of Kelly in danger she is taking multiple blasts in the chest from a STAR android, and six othrs are movin in for the kill.  She is alone in a strange facility... its so vivid it's as if he is there...

Sarah speaks, "I have shown you the destination, use your power and we can be there... we must hurry or she will die without our aid..."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2004)

"Eden? Isn't that some kind of Elite jail?" Ryan asks, looking around the room. _Great. A bunch of criminal elites doing a jailbreak. Just what I always wanted._

"So why even wait fifteen minutes, if it's a rescue? Let's go now, and talk on the way. Lives are at stake."


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Eden? Isn't that some kind of Elite jail?" Ryan asks, looking around the room.




"I think so," Mark agrees. _And we're tired and battered and... It's just snatch and go._ "We're going to save people, not fight with the prisoners."



> "So why even wait fifteen minutes, if it's a rescue? Let's go now, and talk on the way. Lives are at stake."




Mark sighs, "Paragon wanted us airborne in fifteen. If everyone's on the aerodyne earlier, we'll go earlier."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I think so," Mark agrees. _And we're tired and battered and... It's just snatch and go._ "We're going to save people, not fight with the prisoners."




"Saving people check..." Yoshis says as he rolls off the couch.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark sighs, "Paragon wanted us airborne in fifteen. If everyone's on the aerodyne earlier, we'll go earlier."




"Someone better wake up the witch, and get the lovebirds, and lets roll. Ryan she seems to actually like go get your woman, I will get the lovebirds," he is gone in a gust of wind.

He returns in 30 seconds, "Okay I can't find James or Kiyana in their rooms or outside... hmmm... did they go out?  No answer from either on the communicator either."


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He returns in 30 seconds, "Okay I can't find James or Kiyana in their rooms or outside... hmmm... did they go out?  No answer from either on the communicator either."




"Great. If they're not onboard by the time we need to move, we'll have to go without them." Mark does his own high-speed search, not expecting to find them but giving it a shot anyway.


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As soon as James takes Sarah's hand he gets an image of Kelly in danger she is taking multiple blasts in the chest from a STAR android, and six othrs are movin in for the kill.  She is alone in a strange facility... its so vivid it's as if he is there...
> 
> Sarah speaks, "I have shown you the destination, use your power and we can be there... we must hurry or she will die without our aid..."





James mutters "*Jess la wees...*" and teleports there with the girls if he can (extend teleport, James can carry 400 lbs so I am sure I can carry both of them. James also tries to be in between the droids and Kelly)


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2004)

Ryan flies up towards Anika's room, repeatedly banging against the door. "Anika, time to start earning that three million salary. We got a rescue op at Eden, get up and get dressed ASAP, we're in a hurry!"


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2004)

Anika, having just climbed into bed, scowls and shakes her head wearily.  "Just 3 million?  I think I need a raise," she mumbles to herself.  "Alright, Ryan, be right out," she says, getting back out of bed and donning her uniform before heading outside to the aerodyne.


----------



## Aenion (May 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie leans over and whispers to Karen. "You'll do fine, just relax and stick to the plan. I mean you under the whole dating thing.. this is a lot easier than that is.. trust me." smiles and sits back.




Karen frowns, _Easier than dating?_"Uhm ...Thanks, I think I'm just really-really nervous," she manages a smile, "But you guys seem to know exactly what you're doing. I hope won't get in the way."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James mutters "*Jess la wees...*" and teleports there with the girls if he can (extend teleport, James can carry 400 lbs so I am sure I can carry both of them. James also tries to be in between the droids and Kelly)




_Kelly takes another Lethal Injury, and she is still stunned.  She fails the Fortitude save for the Stun effect from the Power and cannot move.  Precedent set for last issue with Strength, Kelly cannot use a Hero Point to over come the stun… she is currently helpless at the mercy of the Hunter-Killer…_

Kelly goes flying back into a desk with a jarring crack and slumps to the floor in a mess.  The Hunter Killer STAR moves forward for the kill, when a bright flash fills the room and suddenly Kelly can make out James, Kiyana, and a vague ghost-like image of Sarah.

The Hunter Killer raises its arm once more… but the room freezes slowly… as Sarah flares with power and points to Kelly, “Is she alive?”

Kiyana rushes to Kelly’s side, “Oh my god you are alive… I mean… are you alive?”

*Karen and Cassie*

Aris calls over her shoulder, “Coming in for a landing, hang tight,” she punches in the access codes, and the hangar doors slide open as she drops into the chamber.  It is empty at the moment and quiet.

Kal looks around, “Is this normal?”

“I think so, that is what the informant said, at least thy are not shooting at us, right?” Aris replies.

“I don’t like this,” Jimmy says to Cassie, “too quiet.”

The hangar bay is about 300 feet across with room for two aerodynes and service and maintenance stations.  But the hangar is currently empty and dimly lit, though clean and in solid repair… an odd silence fills the chamber.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2004)

Kelly lies in a pool of blood, staring glassily at the ceiling. (can't talk, I'm stunned, talking being a free action and all and stunned not allowing free actions, or actions of any sort.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> Aris calls over her shoulder, “Coming in for a landing, hang tight,” she punches in the access codes, and the hangar doors slide open as she drops into the chamber. It is empty at the moment and quiet.
> 
> ...



"Indeed." Cassie says as she scans the area. "Think it would be best if we get moving, before someone notices an aerodyne that wasn't scheduled to be hear." taking stock of their location, she moves forward with no noise to speak of and headed towards the route they planned out, clearly focused on getting in and out rapidly.

OOC: going all ninji-edy. :-D


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

*James aka "Traveller"*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Kelly takes another Lethal Injury, and she is still stunned.  She fails the Fortitude save for the Stun effect from the Power and cannot move.  Precedent set for last issue with Strength, Kelly cannot use a Hero Point to over come the stun… she is currently helpless at the mercy of the Hunter-Killer…_
> 
> Kelly goes flying back into a desk with a jarring crack and slumps to the floor in a mess.  The Hunter Killer STAR moves forward for the kill, when a bright flash fills the room and suddenly Kelly can make out James, Kiyana, and a vague ghost-like image of Sarah.
> 
> ...




James moves over to Kelly and says "*Not sure whats up with the STAR droids but I an't willing to wait around, lets get out of here NOW!*" and will try and grab all the gals get out of here fast (will use Extra Effort to get Heroic Surge if I have to get out of here fast! Hero Point to avoid Fatigue) "*Where are we going Sarah? I don't want to teleport blind but I will if I have to...*"


----------



## Aenion (May 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Indeed." Cassie says as she scans the area. "Think it would be best if we get moving, before someone notices an aerodyne that wasn't scheduled to be hear." taking stock of their location, she moves forward with no noise to speak of and headed towards the route they planned out, clearly focused on getting in and out rapidly.
> 
> OOC: going all ninji-edy. :-D




Karen cautiously exits the aerodyne, "This is too quiet," she looks about the hangar, fully expecting an army to come storming towards her from hiding in a corner, satisfied that the army will not be storming at her just yet (hopefully  ), she calms down a little, but is still noticably scared.

When Cassie starts moving she follows, doing her best to stay quiet but she still needs some practice.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James moves over to Kelly and says "*Not sure whats up with the STAR droids but I an't willing to wait around, lets get out of here NOW!*" and will try and grab all the gals get out of here fast (will use Extra Effort to get Heroic Surge if I have to get out of here fast! Hero Point to avoid Fatigue) "*Where are we going Sarah? I don't want to teleport blind but I will if I have to...*"




Sarah just looks at James and he finds himself blink and there he is on the Legacy aerodyne, standing with Kiyana and Kelly lying at his feet.  Kelly recovers her from stun effect but is still dying, and looks a terrible mess from the burn injuries.

The door slides open and Yoshi steps in looking shocked, “What the f-”

“Flight is ready to leave,” the pilot interrupts over the communications line.

Yoshi calls over the line. “Holy crap guys, James and Kiyana are on the aerodyne, Ryan hurry up, Kelly is here!  And she looks bad, but isn’t she dead?!  This is really weird…”

Kiyana turns to James, “Where is Sarah?”

*Karen and Cassie*

Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon don their outfits in a flash and follow Cassie and Karen out.  Jimmy is the last one to leave the aerodyne, looking around with a look that says he does not trust the situation one bit…

As Cassie does her ninja thing across the hangar, lights flare to life in the hangar bay and it becomes brightly lit, with light cascading down into the chamber from various bright light panels.

Jimmy curses, “This can’t be good…”


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

*James aka "Traveller"*

James looks around to see if he can see Sarah, he even tries 'thinking' _"Hello Sarah can you hear me?"_... at the same time he is saying out loud "*Whoa what a ride, yea we need Ryan here now!*"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2004)

"Uh...Kelly's here, and I'm guessing she's hurt." Ryan mumbles as he flies away towards the Aerodyne. _And I guess everyone expects me to help her, as usual. I swear, no one got hurt nearly this much before I could heal anyone. We're getting sloppy. 

I might as well heal her. She owes me an apology, after all. Not that I'm ever likely to get it._ Dispassionately surveying Kelly's body for wounds, Ryan then flips upside down and grabs her arm, forcing her wounds to close.

While healing Kelly, Ryan looks up towards James, Kiyana, and...Sarah? _I don't want to know, I don't want to know_ he thinks to himself. "Uh, anyway, isn't Tommy in some kind of trouble too?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Uh...Kelly's here, and I'm guessing she's hurt." Ryan mumbles as he flies away towards the Aerodyne. _And I guess everyone expects me to help her, as usual. I swear, no one got hurt nearly this much before I could heal anyone. We're getting sloppy.
> 
> I might as well heal her. She owes me an apology, after all. Not that I'm ever likely to get it._ Dispassionately surveying Kelly's body for wounds, Ryan then flips upside down and grabs her arm, forcing her wounds to close.
> 
> While healing Kelly, Ryan looks up towards James, Kiyana, and...Sarah? _I don't want to know, I don't want to know_ he thinks to himself. "Uh, anyway, isn't Tommy in some kind of trouble too?"




_Kelly is now healed.  Sarah is not there and James gets no reply._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon don their outfits in a flash and follow Cassie and Karen out. Jimmy is the last one to leave the aerodyne, looking around with a look that says he does not trust the situation one bit…
> 
> ...



"Indeed, I would say that this is quite bad." Cassie says as she looks around for cover and any possible incoming attack. "Jimmy and I will cover the two of you falling back , and get ready to withdraw in two by two staggered moves. I'll take the tail position."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2004)

Kelly lets out a moan of pain and tears flow down her blackened and bloody face.  She coughed painfully trying to bring air into her scorched lungs, breathing raspily.  "Tom...Tommy, don't leave me." she murmurs, her body numb from the shock of the burns and the bloodloss.

When Ryan lays his hands Kelly shudders, taking in several deep breaths to catch her breath now that she is able to actually breath without pain.  Instead of stopping as if the were tears of pain, her tears only increased, and she began to sob loudly, shaking off Ryan's hand, she scrunched up into a ball, bringing her knees up to her chest and locking her armsaround them, perserving her modesty, well, at least as well as her incinerated bikini top had done.  she looks up at the other, her eyes brimming with tears.

"How could he do that.... just leave me alone... like that... with all those STAR bots trying to kill me... he just left me there... they were progammed so they couldn't hurt him...he was safe... and he just left me there... he knew they would kill me, and he just left me." she whimpers.  "I thought he loved me, he and I... we... he knew I loved him and he just left me there."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 1, 2004)

*James aka "Traveller"*

James looks around, worried by Kelly's response, but not sure what to do to help "*Ah Tommy is alive I guess also then? Man I wonder where they were... Hey we should call back to home base and make sure Sarah is ok. She somehow... ah contacted me and lead us to Kelly, but I'm worried about her. Are we on the aerodyne? Are we going somewhere?*"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 1, 2004)

Mark made it back to his room with a fresh uniform and had himself undressed in short order. _These things really just peel off,_ he thought as he hurriedly stuck a leg into the new suit. He should have had the sense to change earlier when everyone else did instead of just falling down on a chair.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi calls over the line. “Holy crap guys, James and Kiyana are on the aerodyne, Ryan hurry up, Kelly is here!  And she looks bad, but isn’t she dead?!  This is really weird…”




"S-" Mark fell over, half in his uniform and half out. With a suprising feat of grace he manages to right himself and get his uniform the rest of the way on in record speed and tears into the aerodyne at full bore, stopping perilously close to going through instead of into the vehicle.

"What happened?" he asks very quietly and gently, blinking back a few tears himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

Kelly nods unhappily at James' question, "Tommy's fine," she sniffles.  "Phase tried to kill us when we were on the way to dinner, she shot me twice before I could even try to get my armor up, and then I blacked out after Tommy did something and made her not intangible, so with her arms through the glass, well, they fell off and then she fell like 200 feet into the Ocean." she says before going silent again, except for her continuing sobs, although they were much softer.

"I... thought I was gonna die, but when I woke up, I was in a hospital bed and Tommy had me all patched up.  We were on some island somewhere, he makes all of his STAR bots in his factory there... he was being super nice to me, taking care of me, I sorta fell for him and we..." at this point she looks up at everyone and blushes, hiding her face in her hands, and doing her best to shield her naked chest with her arms.

"Do you have something I can wear, this isn't a tropical beach, and well, you know," she asks, sounding embaressed and exhausted, and sad, and a hundred other things all at once.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2004)

Anika stumbles aboard the aerodyne, stiffling a yawn.  "I must be really tired, Yoshi, I thought you said Kell...oh...uh..."  She just stares ahead with a tired and confused look on her face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly nods unhappily at James' question, "Tommy's fine," she sniffles.  "Phase tried to kill us when we were on the way to dinner, she shot me twice before I could even try to get my armor up, and then I blacked out after Tommy did something and made her not intangible, so with her arms through the glass, well, they fell off and then she fell like 200 feet into the Ocean." she says before going silent again, except for her continuing sobs, although they were much softer.
> 
> "I... thought I was gonna die, but when I woke up, I was in a hospital bed and Tommy had me all patched up.  We were on some island somewhere, he makes all of his STAR bots in his factory there... he was being super nice to me, taking care of me, I sorta fell for him and we..." at this point she looks up at everyone and blushes, hiding her face in her hands, and doing her best to shield her naked chest with her arms.
> 
> "Do you have something I can wear, this isn't a tropical beach, and well, you know," she asks, sounding embaressed and exhausted, and sad, and a hundred other things all at once.



 "Whoa, whoa... you scored with Tommy.. I man Tommy shagged the big superstar, whoa.  The little guy has some balls, I can't beleive that, what the hell?!  Everyone thinks you're dead and your off shagging the biggest geek to ever walk the earth... were you drunk?  High?  Dude... that is so wrong..." Yoshi replies with an astonished look.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2004)

That gets Anika out of her stupor.  Looking at the girl she thought was dead, half-naked and nearly in tears, she turns her attention on the speaker.  "Kelly shows up out of nowhere, and all you can talk about is..."  She pauses and blinks, looking back at Kelly for a moment before turn back to Yoshi.  "It doesn't matter.  Have you ever thought of dusting off that brain of yours and using it once in a while?  Let me tell you a secret: everytime you open your mouth, you sound like a dick.  Maybe you should keep it closed more often."

Speaking angrily to no one in particular she says, "Does anyone have anything she can freaking wear?  If this is a freaking rescue mission, then maybe we should get going, ya think?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> That gets Anika out of her stupor.  Looking at the girl she thought was dead, half-naked and nearly in tears, she turns her attention on the speaker.  "Kelly shows up out of nowhere, and all you can talk about is..."  She pauses and blinks, looking back at Kelly for a moment before turn back to Yoshi.  "It doesn't matter.  Have you ever thought of dusting off that brain of yours and using it once in a while?  Let me tell you a secret: everytime you open your mouth, you sound like a dick.  Maybe you should keep it closed more often."
> 
> Speaking angrily to no one in particular she says, "Does anyone have anything she can freaking wear?  If this is a freaking rescue mission, then maybe we should get going, ya think?"



 Kiyana hands Kelly some sweats.

Yoshi shrugs to Anika, "Ryan control your girl."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2004)

"Do me a favor," Anika says slowly and deliberately, not looking at Yoshi, her hands balling into fists, "and say that just one more time."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Whoa, whoa... you scored with Tommy.. I man Tommy shagged the big superstar, whoa. The little guy has some balls, I can't beleive that, what the hell?! Everyone thinks you're dead and your off shagging the biggest geek to ever walk the earth... were you drunk? High? Dude... that is so wrong..." Yoshi replies with an astonished look.



"Why are you always such a jerk Yoshi?  Can't you just leave me alone?" she asks the speedster teen unhappily, tears flowing freely over her cheeks.  "He isn't a geek, he's super smart, the CEO of his own company and the richest person in the world, and he's really sweet, but you wouldn't know anything about being sweet or nice.  He's more grown up then you'll ever be." she says defensively.

"He saved me from Phase, well, if your entire family wasn't psychotic I wouldn't have needed saving," she tells Ryan bitterly.  "First Cardinal sends an Assassin to kill her own son and the assain shoots me twice, then your neice tries to kill her brother and her assassin super STAR bots shoots me twice too, you guys weren't all dropped on your heads as children were you?  I mean its insane, whats with you people, your niece and nephew and your sister who happens to be the head of THE major Elite cult are all trying to kill each other, your not going to start trying to kill them now are you?  If you are I might as well by a coffin now cause you guys all suck at aim." she tells the glowing elite bitterly.  she takes the sweatshirt from Kiyana and turns away from everyone to put it on.  She turns back to face everyone wiping away her tears with the back of her hand.

The pinkness of her newly healed skin and her tear streaked face makes the girl look younger then her 15 years, a lot younger and rather insecure.  She hugs Anika, holding her tightly, "Thank you for under standing, and yelling at Yoshi for me."  she thanks the older girl in a whisper before pullingg back and floping down onto one of the Aeroodyne's seat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugs to Anika, "Ryan control your girl."




"Uh...how about not? How about instead Anika just smites you with some kind of divine power, while the rest of us watch? That seems more appropriate." _Or instead I could make your arms bend the wrong way or something. And I really don't see how she's 'my girl.' Sometimes, I really want to kill this punk._

Ryan looks confused at Kelly, not understanding a word she is talking about. "Look, I'm guessing that Tommy the geek left you in some kind of bad situation and stuff, so I can't blame you for being confused and all, but could you try making an ounce of sense!"

"My sister Laura is a genius, but she isn't an elite. And since neither me nor my younger sister is married, I don't have any nieces or nephews. Do you mean cousins? And if Tommy was so sweet and nice, why did he leave you?" Ryan knew immediately after sayign this that he had done it again, opening his mouth and saying something stupid. 

_Still, it's a valid point. I guess she fell in love with him. Still, what happened to the old Kelly who would start screaming at me like some bratty girl...well, I guess now she's just crying like a little girl, but still._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

Kelly not threatening to hurt Yoshi was kind of surprising considering how rude he was to her and what she had said to to Ryan before she left the school, but it didn't even occur to her to do it now that she was alone in her mind again.  "When we were hiding from people trying to hurt us after Cardinal sent Phase to Kill Tommy and I guess me too, since Phase doesn't like me, Tommy took me to meet his sister Erika.  She's an Elite too, her power is seeing the future, and I think she can do other stuff too.  She was really mean, well, anyway, when we were talking, she told me that Elites are all infected with a virus and thats why we have our powers, but that Cardinal, and because Cardinal is their mother, the two of them as well are something different, something purer and more powerful.  The two of them started talking and I didn't quite follow what they said, but they both agreed that you were their uncle and that you were different from other Elites, that you were like Cardinal, not infected like the rest of us.  They were talking over my head most of the time, but I am used to it enough since my parents are super-smart Elites too, that I can pick up a good deal of it."

The girl sighs, "I know I would have understood more if Neuro was still in my mind, but Tommy helped me, he got me some help, me and this elite doctor used her powers to get rid of him, but now that its just me in here, its like I'm who I was before I even met him, without his help, I'm not as clever." and its pretty evident that her mannerisms have changed making her much younger looking and acting, like the naive 15 year old that she should be instead of the cynical wiseass that his influence and prescence had made her into.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Indeed, I would say that this is quite bad." Cassie says as she looks around for cover and any possible incoming attack. "Jimmy and I will cover the two of you falling back , and get ready to withdraw in two by two staggered moves. I'll take the tail position."




"Oh no," Karen exclaims as panic flashes across her face, she squints against the lights, trying to spot any figures behind them. 

She listens to Cassie's instructions, figuring that she is trying to say that they have to get back to the aerodyne she starts to slowly walk backwards towards it, still looking around the hangar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Oh no," Karen exclaims as panic flashes across her face, she squints against the lights, trying to spot any figures behind them.
> 
> She listens to Cassie's instructions, figuring that she is trying to say that they have to get back to the aerodyne she starts to slowly walk backwards towards it, still looking around the hangar.




Aris smiles sheepishly, “Oops sorry I forgot to mention that the lights turn on automatically, that was supposed to happen.”

Kal sighs, “You mean it isn’t butt kicking time, yet?  Damn it, I got all excited for nothing.”

Jimmy gives Kal an incredulous look, and then continues forward towards the only exit from the room a large metallic sliding door.  As the group gets close it slides open automatically, opening into a long hallway, with no doors.

Aris nods, “Alright, we go down this hallway into an interior park, from there we take an elevator to the suites, then we need to find room 666.”

“Number of the beast, rocking, definitely has Red Witch written all over it,” Kal smirks.

* Legacy on the Aerodyne*

As Yoshi replies the aerodyne lifts off with everyone on board, “Hey okay, that was admittedly tasteless, but man you guys are a bunch of freaking stiffs.  I mean listen to her story; I got sympathy for her, more then the tricked public at large.  She faked her own death, for her beloved Tommy, who it sounds like may or may not be dead himself the second time around.  Sure I may be a jerk, but she has much to answer for, but if you want to baby the bratty superstar go for it.  This team can be so lame some times.”

Yoshi takes a seat, “Between Ryan’s angst and anger at everybody and Anika always flying off the handle, I can’t believe we get anything done.  You know what Anika, I risked my ass to help you against Strength, but do I get any thanks, hell no.  Not like I am asking for any but if you got some chip on your shoulder against me, better put it aside.  Cause it does not change the fact we have to work together.  Unlike the princess here who just shows up begging for consolation after getting screwed her by her geeky ex-boyfriend, after they faked their own deaths and had a blast in a tropical paradise.  Sorry if I am a little short, but I feel a little used.”

Star listens but says nothing, her face neutral, betraying little if any emotion.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris smiles sheepishly, “Oops sorry I forgot to mention that the lights turn on automatically, that was supposed to happen.”
> 
> Kal sighs, “You mean it isn’t butt kicking time, yet? Damn it, I got all excited for nothing.”
> 
> ...



Cassie sighs and relaxes, glancing back at Aris. "I hope there isn't anything else you've forgotten to appraise us on." she says looking a bit.. miffed (at least as angry as anyone has seen the sedate blonde get yet). With that she moves forward, making little or no noise in her passing as she moves up to the door and peeks in from a fairly low angle so as to not be spotted.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 1, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James looks a little uncomfortable while the other argue. He moves off to try and contact their homebase to make sure that Sarah is ok...


----------



## Samnell (Jun 1, 2004)

Mark does his best to tone Yoshi out and settles down in a seat. "Are you guys going to have to get into something every time we get into an aerodyne? Kelly and Tommy are alive and we have some people to rescue. Do we really need to get into a fight right now?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2004)

"I wasn't faking anything, I really was dying, but Tommy got me fixed up with surgery, I have scars where Phase shot me.  I wasn't expecting to wake up at all and it was Tommy who hid us, he was afraid Cardinal would send someone else if she knew we were still alive.  It wasn't like we were just on a vaction or something stupid." the girl says defensivley.

"I don't have to answer to you at all Yoshi, I have been shot 4 times in the last 48 hours, if it wasn't for James showing up and getting me away from that Hunter-Killer and the other 6 STAR bots, I really would have been dead, so I'm sorry if the fact that I'm still breathing is upsetting to you, I'll go jump out the Aerodyne if that'll make you happy." Kelly says angrily


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Hey, you think I like talking with this moron?" Anika says to Mark.  "I was just sticking up for Kelly, no one else was.  But, yeah," she adds, shrugging, "you're right, Yoshi, we have a job to do, so I'll just ignore anything you say from this point on.  It's not like it's worth the air you breathe to say it."

She turns to Kelly.  "That's, uh, interesting, Kelly," she says, looking sideways at Ryan.  "But if this Erika was acting like a you-know-what, then what's to say anything she told you was true, she did try to kill you.  If Cardinal is Tommy's mother, why would she try to kill him?  I dunno, sounds like I'd take that with a grain of salt, especially since Ryan has a non-psychotic family already," she says, the whole thing sounding goofy to her in her tired state.

"And as for Tommy," she says, "I'm no expert, but if a guy leaves you alone to die by a bunch of robots he created, I don't think that's love.  I can't believe Tommy'd do that."  She looks over at Star disappointedly.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2004)

"I know he doesn't love me, but... well, I thought he did...he saved my life and then he helped me stop Neuro from taking my body over and get rid of him completely.  I just thought he loved me, I mean he was so nice and understanding, he was the one that got the commitee to let me on Legacy even when Mr. McCallister didn't want me.  He protected me, I thought that was what love is suppoused to be." Kelly says looking downcast and very unhappy.

"I know they were telling the truth, sometimes you just know, and well, he told me part of it before that when we were doing umm.... other stuff... before I met Erika.  I could just tell, you know how some people are just super smug when they know something you don't and can't wait to share just to show how smart they are?"  she asks.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I know he doesn't love me, but... well, I thought he did...he saved my life and then he helped me stop Neuro from taking my body over and get rid of him completely.  I just thought he loved me, I mean he was so nice and understanding, he was the one that got the commitee to let me on Legacy even when Mr. McCallister didn't want me.  He protected me, I thought that was what love is suppoused to be." Kelly says looking downcast and very unhappy.




"Um, sorry, that was kind of blunt of me.  Must be rubbing off of my teammates," she says with a crooked smile.  She puts her arm around Kelly.  "I know how you feel.  I once trusted a guy, he was the whole world to me and treated me great...until he showed his true colors.  I was pretty and had lots of money, so I was useful to him, and by then he already had his claws dug into me.  It hurts now, but soon you'll realize it's better that he's gone."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I know they were telling the truth, sometimes you just know, and well, he told me part of it before that when we were doing umm.... other stuff... before I met Erika.  I could just tell, you know how some people are just super smug when they know something you don't and can't wait to share just to show how smart they are?"  she asks.




Anika just raises an eyebrow at Ryan when Kelly says this.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2004)

Kelly sighs when the older girl puts her arm around her.  The popstar drops her head onto Anikas shoulder and sniffles when the older girl tells her about her ex-boyfriend.  "Are all boys like that?" she asks wistfully.  "I've only ever had 2 boyfriends, one was Tommy and the other was Neuro, and he just mind controlled me for my money and so he could use me for Pantheon."

"I guess theres something wrong with me, the only people that want me are mean people who want to use me, or weirdos, or like really old guys who are just freaky." she says sounding rather depressed.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Uh, no, I don't think all guys are like that," she answers, still looking over at Ryan with a bit of a smile.  "You've just had some bad luck.  Third time's the charm, right?," she adds, looking back at Kelly and smiling.  "Besides, you might feel like crap right now, but we're on a rescue mission, like the one at the club last week.  A lot of people are hurt and maybe dead over there, so things could be worse, right?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 2, 2004)

"Yeah, I already have a mother and a sister. The non-psycho kind," Ryan says defensively. "If you're telling me Cardinal and I might somehow be distantly related, yeah, I can buy that."

"Uh, about the whole boyfriends thing, don't forget Jimmy. He's...well...Jimmy. And Rei was a Pantheon spy who murdered dozens of people at the Matrix. I swear, you have the worst taste in men. You know, why don't you do us a favor and tell us who you plan on dating next and we can preemptively beat them down?" _Why don't I just keep quiet?_

"So...uh...Anika, is that guy why you don't like Germany?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "And as for Tommy," she says, "I'm no expert, but if a guy leaves you alone to die by a bunch of robots he created, I don't think that's love.  I can't believe Tommy'd do that." She looks over at Star disappointedly.




Mark shakes his head, "I don't get why he'd leave anyone like that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shakes his head, "I don't get why he'd leave anyone like that."



 Star says softly, "I don't believe Tommy would do that either, there had to be a reason why... I can't beleive this..." she looks upset, "it does not make sense... it's a lie... he wouldn't... it's a lie..."

She looks away from Anika.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris smiles sheepishly, “Oops sorry I forgot to mention that the lights turn on automatically, that was supposed to happen.”
> 
> Kal sighs, “You mean it isn’t butt kicking time, yet?  Damn it, I got all excited for nothing.”
> 
> ...




If she could Karen would have let out a sigh of relief, as is her chest moves to take in air and release it but nothing really happens. Too relieved to be angry with Aris and definitely a bit shaken, she moves after Cassie and Jimmy towards the door, staying as quiet as she can.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> If she could Karen would have let out a sigh of relief, as is her chest moves to take in air and release it but nothing really happens. Too relieved to be angry with Aris and definitely a bit shaken, she moves after Cassie and Jimmy towards the door, staying as quiet as she can.




The hallway is clear once everyone sets up around it, it extends down a long ways at least 100 feet, and continues around a slight bend that obscures your sight any further.  Aris glances to Cassie wondering what the next move will be.

*Legacy on the Aerodyne*

Yoshi smirks, “Ouch Ryan… now that was harsh.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2004)

"Rei Doesn't count, we weren't dating or anything, we just went to the club to chill out after the dance, its not like he was my boyfriend or anything." she says slightly defensively.

"I didn't even go out at all with Jimmy, when Anika told me about him and Sarah... well, I didn't want to be with anyone who would do something like that." she says with a sigh.  The teenager grins at Ryans offer, "How about I just go out with Yoshi so you can all beat him up?" she jokes.

"Star, right before he left, he set the place to explode, he knew I didn't know the way out.  He even joked about wanting to see his Hunter Killer in action, thats the thing that shot me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Rei Doesn't count, we weren't dating or anything, we just went to the club to chill out after the dance, its not like he was my boyfriend or anything." she says slightly defensively.
> 
> "I didn't even go out at all with Jimmy, when Anika told me about him and Sarah... well, I didn't want to be with anyone who would do something like that." she says with a sigh.  The teenager grins at Ryans offer, "How about I just go out with Yoshi so you can all beat him up?" she jokes.
> 
> "Star, right before he left, he set the place to explode, he knew I didn't know the way out.  He even joked about wanting to see his Hunter Killer in action, thats the thing that shot me."



 Yoshi raises a brow, "How about no, I don't want psycho glow boy anywhere near me with his equally psycho girlfriend.  Besides I am taken Kelly, no offense but you are damaged goods, you lost so many points for shacking up with Tommy... man it's sad..."

Star stands looking angry, "You are wrong Kelly, he wouldn't do that!  He gve me life, he wouldn't try to kill you, why are you saying these horrible things about him!"

Yoshi blinks... "Holy crap, robotic PMS!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The hallway is clear once everyone sets up around it, it extends down a long ways at least 100 feet, and continues around a slight bend that obscures your sight any further. Aris glances to Cassie wondering what the next move will be.



Cassie moves forward, using cover and any shadows to follow the plan that they had. "We consult the computers first correct?" she asks in a hused voice as she comes about halway to the bend before getting ready to peek around, going low as she does.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 2, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie moves forward, using cover and any shadows to follow the plan that they had. "We consult the computers first correct?" she asks in a hused voice as she comes about halway to the bend before getting ready to peek around, going low as she does.




"I think that would be best," Karen whispers, "I don't think that when we have found Red Witch, we'll have the time to check the computers anymore," she quietly follows Cassie, trying to mimic her movements.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi blinks... "Holy crap, robotic PMS!"




"Yoshi, shut up," Mark says tiredly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2004)

"You know, that's a tempting offer Kelly, but we really don't need an excuse. All he needs to do is keep acting like a jerk." He then turns to Anika and innocently asks "Do you think Cassandra knows he acts like this?"

"And Star, why would Kelly be lying about Tommy? I mean, it's already an established behavior that he runs away when in personal danger, like at the mall and the Preserve. Besides, what could she possibly have to gain?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2004)

Kelly looks up at Star crookedly from where her head is resting on Anika's shoulder.  "I wish I was lying, I love Tommy, I really do, why would I want to lie about him leaving me to die, I mean, you saw how hurt I was, that Hunter Killer was really powerful.  If you guys weren't hard coded not to hurt Tommy for any reason, it would have killed him too, but he was fine, Erika didn't know about the programming, so when she told them to kill us, all the androids just went after me.  I destroyed the first two, but the Hunter Killer just got the drop on me, cause I was looking at Tommy when he told me he was leaving me."

"He isn't just some little kid, he's smarter then Doctor Hudabo, and my Dad and they are the two smartest super intelligent elites.  My dad's company makes a billion dollars a year, and that doesn't even come close Tommy's, and tommy has an army of Stars at his disposal, 800 of them so far, and they are super tough."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks up at Star crookedly from where her head is resting on Anika's shoulder.  "I wish I was lying, I love Tommy, I really do, why would I want to lie about him leaving me to die, I mean, you saw how hurt I was, that Hunter Killer was really powerful.  If you guys weren't hard coded not to hurt Tommy for any reason, it would have killed him too, but he was fine, Erika didn't know about the programming, so when she told them to kill us, all the androids just went after me.  I destroyed the first two, but the Hunter Killer just got the drop on me, cause I was looking at Tommy when he told me he was leaving me."
> 
> "He isn't just some little kid, he's smarter then Doctor Hudabo, and my Dad and they are the two smartest super intelligent elites.  My dad's company makes a billion dollars a year, and that doesn't even come close Tommy's, and tommy has an army of Stars at his disposal, 800 of them so far, and they are super tough."



 Star goes quiet and sits down, with her eyes closed not saying anything else.

Yoshi shrugs, "Whoa Mark don't you turn on me too, this may just become a hostile working environment.  It's like this, if these STAR androids are going crazy and there are like 40 at the school and if Tommy is as shifty as she says, we are pretty damn screwed... don't you think?"

He sighs to Ryan, "Alright glow boy, you want a piece of me?  You keep saying you want to kick my ass then do it, psycho!  I bet you lay awake at night figuring out new crazy ways to hurt people huh?  If you got some beef with me, then lets have it out, because if you are all going to threaten me, then I don't see a reason to help you at all.  I am getting tired of risking my neck for you all.  Call me what you want, I don't really care I am getting paid, but if you really want to figh it out, then let's go for it.  I am not scared of you, so bring it!"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugs, "Whoa Mark don't you turn on me too, this may just become a hostile working environment.  It's like this, if these STAR androids are going crazy and there are like 40 at the school and if Tommy is as shifty as she says, we are pretty damn screwed... don't you think?"




"It's not about taking sides. It's about you pissing someone off every time you open your mouth. We're a team. We don't have to love each other, but we need to be able to get along and you're not helping with that right now. We're in this together, alright?"

"If the androids get out of control, we'll have to deal with them. Kelly's safe now. Wherever Tommy is he's probably safer than we are.  We have some people to save right now, so let's worry about the rest later."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 3, 2004)

Anika's tirade has left her even more drained than before.  Calmed down, she just doesn't have the energy to get angry again.  She moves from Kelly's side to Ryan.  While she doesn't even look at Yoshi, she's obviously speaking to both of them.  "Don't do this," she sighs, "we botched up our first job pretty good, let's at least make it to our second one in one piece.  We'll deal with this later."

She then moves to Star's side, putting a hand on her shoulder.  "Don't worry, Star.  Something's not right.  If there's one thing I've learned recently, it's that things aren't always what they seem.  Tommy might have been controlled, maybe influenced somehow by his sister, or that wasn't even Tommy.  It seems weird that he'd treat Kelly like that, help her like that, and then abandon her like a toy he got tired with.  We'll get to the bottom of this, but until then, we need you, both of you," she says, looking over at Kelly, "to help us and focus on rescuing these people.  Alright?"

She slumps down in the nearest chair, hoping they reach their destination before she passes out.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2004)

Kelly nods and gives a sad smile.  "There's only soo much screwing up that I can do in a week, whatever I touch is gonna turn to gold from here on out, it has to, Karma and all that funky stuff right?" she asks jokingly, as she curls up on the seat like a cat.  Her eyes keep flickering among everyone, as if she's wondering who is going to try and hurt her next, but her gaze always comes back to STAR, she was just almost killed by a bunch of her exact duplicates, and in the back of her mind she was afraid Star might try too.

"Umm, so like where are we going?  I don't know if I'm actually allowed to go fight people with you, I mean, I'm not part of Legacy, and Mr. McCallister is soo going to start yelling at me when we get back if I do.  Can you at least tell us what the situation is or anything, so we can be prepared?" she asks Mark, not moving from her comfortable chair.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I think that would be best," Karen whispers, "I don't think that when we have found Red Witch, we'll have the time to check the computers anymore," she quietly follows Cassie, trying to mimic her movements.



 Aris nods, “Alright the computers, which computers?” as she takes a moment to consult her memory, “I mean there are plenty of systems, which ones do we need, or what information are we looking for.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris nods, “Alright the computers, which computers?” as she takes a moment to consult her memory, “I mean there are plenty of systems, which ones do we need, or what information are we looking for.”



Cassie looks back with a shrug that seems to say 'don't ask me.' as she looks around thinking. "Okay, what EXACTLY are we looking for then?" she finally asks as she looks back from her recon of the hall ahead. "Finacial records that lead us to something, notes or what?" looks a bit confused as to what exactly they are seeking. "I found most of my answers already. Though as to the how and whyfor of my existance is still a mystery."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2004)

Ryan shakes his head, knowing the result of a battle between himself and Yoshi. "It's no use, I'd win." _And there's nothing you could really do to stop it either, except for maybe running away. Which is really the best solution for me._

"Hey, we really didn't botch our first job. We got exactly what we came for," Ryan says defensively. "And Kelly, about McCallister, he quit. We're going on a rescue mission at Eden, with a situation probably similar to the earlier one at the Matrix, where you, me, and Anika saved a bunch of people," Ryan says. casting a quick look towards Yoshi. _And don't think I forgot what you  said on the yacht. You WILL pay._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 3, 2004)

"Yeah I don't care if you would win, I won't back down from you," Yoshi counters, "so if you got something to say or do, then do it.  But I am not going to trust you anymore, psycho."


----------



## Samnell (Jun 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah I don't care if you would win, I won't back down from you," Yoshi counters, "so if you got something to say or do, then do it.  But I am not going to trust you anymore, psycho."




Mark glances at Star and then carefully directs his vision toward the front of the aerodyne, not making eye contact with anyone. "We can't afford people on Legacy who can't trust each other," he tells the front of the aerodyne coldly.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 3, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James continues to try and get through to Sarah, ignoring his 'teammates' (except Kiyana of course )


----------



## Aenion (Jun 3, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks back with a shrug that seems to say 'don't ask me.' as she looks around thinking. "Okay, what EXACTLY are we looking for then?" she finally asks as she looks back from her recon of the hall ahead. "Finacial records that lead us to something, notes or what?" looks a bit confused as to what exactly they are seeking. "I found most of my answers already. Though as to the how and whyfor of my existance is still a mystery."




" If you don't need the computers, we don't need to look for them. We were going to the the computers to get the answers to your questions," Karen remembers, "The rest of us wanted to try to find a way home for Kal and Aris by interrogating Red Witch. Now please can we go, I really don't want to get caught," she nervously continues.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 4, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark glances at Star and then carefully directs his vision toward the front of the aerodyne, not making eye contact with anyone. "We can't afford people on Legacy who can't trust each other," he tells the front of the aerodyne coldly.




"And we can't afford to have this conversation now.  Can we please deal with this later and focus on the task at hand?" Anika asks.  "Of course you can help us, Kelly, people need saving.  Someone told me a couple days ago you don't need a uniform to be able to do good," she says to the popstar with a smile.

"Eden...that's where they took Strength.  You're positive this is just a rescue misson, Mark?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Eden...that's where they took Strength.  You're positive this is just a rescue misson, Mark?"




"That's what Paragon told me. We're strictly there to save and go."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2004)

Ryan throws Yoshi a look, letting him know that this conversation isn't over. He then turns his attention towards more important people. "Umm, I'm not even sure Strength has been sent to Eden yet. Anyway, there's probably going to be trouble regardless...disasters at prisons tend to lead to escapes and such. We should be ready to kick ass and take names."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2004)

"Ryan, just because you managed to bag Strength didn't make that a successful mission.  In fact, that doofus has _my_ name and left an imprint of his size 32s on my ass.  I'm not really looking forward to round 2 anytime soon.  Actually, the only thing I'm looking forward to is white and fluffy and rests under my head." Anika says wearily.  "But if you're in the mood to fight, you can have my share of escaping prisoners, too," she adds with a smile.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "But if you're in the mood to fight, you can have my share of escaping prisoners, too," she adds with a smile.




Glad for the change of subject, Mark chimes in, "Well if we're sharing, he can have mine too!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2004)

*Eden Island*

“Paragon,” Kensei speaks quickly into the communications net, “Oracle and I, just made it, Redline is on the ground right?”

“Affirmative mate,” Paragon replies as he watched the UNJE forces deploy into action setting up a medical evacuation point on the beach.  He speaks into the net, “Atlas report in.”

“J nothing big yet, pretty quiet, Eden City is pretty messed up though, whatever hit this place, hit it hard, we are going to need some body bags,” the rocky elite uttered back into the line grimly.

“I need to know numbers for those we can save now,” Paragon responded.

“Plenty, J, just more dead then the living,” Atlas replies in his deep voice, “get some boys to my position, and we can get this operation underway.”

“Good,” he turned his head upward as the Legacy aerodyne started to descend from the skies, several STAR androids watching the perimeter as the soldiers suited up into hardsuits and loaded for combat if needed.

*On the Aerodyne*

_Forty five minutes of awkward silence... some chatter..._

The pilot speaks over the line, “Descending now Legacy, just got a communication from UNJE force commander Paragon, he says welcome.”

Yoshi stands stretching, “Hey Kelly, I am sorry babe, just on edge been a long night, and almost getting killed, well several of us, isn’t making this time any easier, not at all.  Just forget I said anything, which you probably won’t.”

Star stands silently as the aerodyne touches down.

The tactical doors open and in the entranceway stands Paragon*, Oracle**, and Kensei***.

* _Paragon is a tall black male, bald with a perfect physique a magnetic persona and aura.  His uniform is a black skintight bodysuit with red lettering “JE” on the left breast.  His eyes are dark and focused, and give him a powerful and regal appearance._

** _Oracle stands much shorter then Paragon at only five feet an seven inches in height and wears a similar black bodysuit with a cape that is connected to her shoulders and wrists.  She is Hispanic and has swarthy skin with beautiful brown eyes and a beautiful figure and frame, very classy and elegant in demeanor and manner._

*** _The final figure of Kensei stands just a little bit taller then Oracle and he is Japanese with short-cropped hair and a similar bodysuit to Paragon.  His body constantly pulses with energy, and his feet don’t quite touch the ground as he looks on with focused intense eyes._

*Karen and Cassie*

Aris roll her eyes, “And you wanted to put her in charge, well then lets go down the hall,” she lifts off the ground slightly and floats after the group.

Kal nods, “Sounds like a plan, so far so good, right?”

Jimmy shrugs, and keeps walking not really listening just trying to keep moving.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2004)

Anika spends the rest of the trip in a meditative state, doing her best to focus her mind away from the fatigue that washes over her.  She stands as the aerodyne lands, feeling somewhat refreshed, at least for the moment.

As the doors open, she's pleased to see the JE members, glad that they won't be alone if anything unexpected happens.

"Legacy, reporting for duty," she says, walking off the aerodyne.  "So what happened?  This had something to do with that purple light in the sky, right?"  She shakes her head.  "It doesn't matter, if there are wounded and dying people out there, then let's get moving.  Where do you want us?"  She speaks quickly, feeling a lot more nervous than her confident words portray.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "So what happened?  This had something to do with that purple light in the sky, right?"  She shakes her head.  "It doesn't matter, if there are wounded and dying people out there, then let's get moving.  Where do you want us?"  She speaks quickly, feeling a lot more nervous than her confident words portray.




Mark suppressed a deeply inappropriate smile, considering all the carnage. "What she said works for me," he seconded as he walked up towards Paragon. "Wherever we're needed."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2004)

Kelly awakens at the landing of the Aerodyne and the opening of its doors.  She yawns and stretches out at the arrival of the Justice Elite.  The popstar floats herself up above the seats and towards the door as if she was still lying on her stomach with her chin propped up on her forearms.  "What do you need me to do?" she asks Mark and Paragon.  Her golden eyes glimmer in the light, and there is still a tear trickling down, although it was shed unnoticed in her sleep.  She is still wearing the shorts and bikini bottoms that Tommy had given her, as well as the sweatshirt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly awakens at the landing of the Aerodyne and the opening of its doors.  She yawns and stretches out at the arrival of the Justice Elite.  The popstar floats herself up above the seats and towards the door as if she was still lying on her stomach with her chin propped up on her forearms.  "What do you need me to do?" she asks Mark and Paragon.  Her golden eyes glimmer in the light, and there is still a tear trickling down, although it was shed unnoticed in her sleep.  She is still wearing the shorts and bikini bottoms that Tommy had given her, as well as the sweatshirt.



 Paragon does not look surprised to see Kelly, “Welcome all of you, Miss Mitchell I am glad to see you alive.  Tommy McKain has been contact with us, I am not fully appraised on the details of your survival but thank God you are alive.”

Oracle speaks, “The situation is grim, Atlas and Redline are down in Eden City, that is where you will be headed.  Atlas will be leading the rescue, so Mark I will need you to follow his orders, until further notice.”

Paragon nods, “I will maintain command from here, no contact with the Eden facility yet, and strangely no escapees either.  Once we have the wounded evacuated then we move to phase two.  Kelly Mitchell I will need you to come with me, as a civilian and given recent events it wouldn’t be prudent to put you out there.”

Oracle nods, “Josiah will take care of you, sweetie.”

Paragon nods, “Legacy switch to channel TX-101 and link up with Atlas ASAP!  Now move out!”


----------



## Agamon (Jun 7, 2004)

Anika winces as Paragon explains that Kelly won't be helping them.  "She won't like that..." she thinks.

She puts on her shades and presses a couple buttons on them as she does, switching channels.  "Great Hermod, grant me the power to fly," she says, tracing a rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  The rune dissapates and she begins to hover above the floor.  Giving herself a mental 'push', she flies out of the aerodyne and surveys the damage to the city with a frown.  "What's your position, Atlas?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She puts on her shades and presses a couple buttons on them as she does, switching channels.  "Great Hermod, grant me the power to fly," she says, tracing a rune in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Atlas replies in a rumbling voice, "My position is on the grid, sending it now.  Redline is here, working with the medics, get your asses here pronto, its going to be a long night.  Bring your intestinal fortitude as well this place is a bloody mess, bodies everywhere..." he grumbles.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2004)

Kelly's eyes widen when she hears that Tommy is still alive and that he's called the Justice Elite._  Maybe he had a good reason and he trusted me to be able to make it out and I just wasn't good enough, Tommy isn't really like that, he wouldn't just leave me if he didn't believe in me,_ the girl thought to herself, feeling relieved, too naive without Neuro's influence to truly believe that Tommy really could be bad, that he could do that to her.

When told that she wasn't gonna get to help her friends, Kelly just sighs, and frowns, she should have been allowed to help, its not like there were any fights or anything, and people needed help.  "I don't need anyone to take care of me." she says with a sigh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When told that she wasn't gonna get to help her friends, Kelly just sighs, and frowns, she should have been allowed to help, its not like there were any fights or anything, and people needed help.  "I don't need anyone to take care of me." she says with a sigh.




Paragon breaks a small smile, “Of course you don’t but I have a responsibility to not endanger civilians, elite or baseline.  Besides you may want to contact your parents and let them know you are alive and well.  Tommy McKain also wanted to speak with you.  I admire your spirit and I know you could be helpful, but policy has my hands tied, Kelly.”

“Follow me, and I can get you some fresh clothes, shower, and communications lines to contact anyone you need to.  Again I am sorry if you want to help, but we can’t take that liability specially given the circumstances,” he comforts her.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Atlas replies in a rumbling voice, "My position is on the grid, sending it now.  Redline is here, working with the medics, get your asses here pronto, its going to be a long night.  Bring your intestinal fortitude as well this place is a bloody mess, bodies everywhere..." he grumbles.




"Already been a long night," Valkyrie replies, "We're on our way."  She grimaces at the thought of the dealing with so many dead bodies, but resolves herself to focus onthe job, as she flies to Atlas' co-ordinates to begin the long process of rescue and recovery.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2004)

Kelly sighs, "Mr. McCallister told me the only reason he wasn't letting me do fieldwork was because Neuro was in my head making me do stuff, now that I got him out, Mr. McCallister, or whoever is in charge should let me, Neuro wanted me to leave so I wouldn't have any of you around so it'd be easier for him to take me over totally, and thats what he was starting to do before I had help getting him out.  Did I really quit if I was being mind-controlled to do so?" she asks, looking down to not meet Paragon's eyes.  (Diplomacy +13)

"I really do want to talk to mom and dad though, I never got to tell them everything that was going on... and they have to be really sad since they didn't know.  I mean, hiding was the right thing to do since someone did try to kill us again, it just happened to be Tommy's sister." she said with a frown.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs, "Mr. McCallister told me the only reason he wasn't letting me do fieldwork was because Neuro was in my head making me do stuff, now that I got him out, Mr. McCallister, or whoever is in charge should let me, Neuro wanted me to leave so I wouldn't have any of you around so it'd be easier for him to take me over totally, and thats what he was starting to do before I had help getting him out.  Did I really quit if I was being mind-controlled to do so?" she asks, looking down to not meet Paragon's eyes.  (Diplomacy +13)
> 
> "I really do want to talk to mom and dad though, I never got to tell them everything that was going on... and they have to be really sad since they didn't know.  I mean, hiding was the right thing to do since someone did try to kill us again, it just happened to be Tommy's sister." she said with a frown.




_Kelly rolled a 28 Diplomacy, Paragon got a 32 for his check._

Paragon nods, "If that is the case it will be discussed at this point in time, its a moot issue.  I won't send an untrained elite into a war zone, please follow me, Miss Mitchell.  I am sure you parents will want to hear from you as soon as possible."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2004)

"Sure, whatever," Ryan says, glad to be rid of Kelly. He flies forward, a few feet off the ground, leaving a purple trail behind him. _Can't be much worse than the Matrix...I wondered what happened here? And what's Phase Two? And what's the deal with the purple glow I saw earlier?_ Ryan wonders as he flies towards the medical facility.

_Time to save some lives,_ Ryan thinks resignedly.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 7, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James changes the channel on his comm and checks the grid to see where Redline is... assuming that he is carrying those team members that can't fly, he will teleport Kiyana, Mark and Yoshi to that point...


----------



## Samnell (Jun 7, 2004)

Mark steels himself as best he can and lets James teleport him.

OOC: Expect little from me this week. I have a week-long summer course with a teacher who thinks compressing a semester's worth of papers into the week is a good idea. So I get eight hours of class and then six hours of homework on top of it every day.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2004)

Kelly grimaced at her failure to get Paragon to let her join the rest of Legacy, it was a pretty good arguement, at least to her.  It sounded like it was on strong legal ground, cause you have to certify your doing things of your own free will whn going into or altering contracts, so the fact that she was mindcontrolled to quit should have gotten her back on the team, it may still, just not when Paragon is around to be bossy.

The girl floats toward where Paragon is gesturing, heading towards his command area, or whatever he wanted to call it, looking forward to getting to speak to her mom who she hadn't gotten to see or really talk to in the last couple of weeks at all.  She was looking forward to going home for a visit to see her parents, and her 16th birthday was coming up in like 2 days or so, on the 20th, and she and her mom had a ritual for birthdays.  Breakfast in bed, a stack of homemade waffles, drenched in ooey gooey syrp crowned with a dollop of butter, a glass of sparkling cider, an entire day spent at the movie theater together, and then pampering at a Spa before going out to Dinner at the fanciest resturant in Washington D.C., it was a ritual the girl and her mother had gone through since she was 8.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> Aris roll her eyes, “And you wanted to put her in charge, well then lets go down the hall,” she lifts off the ground slightly and floats after the group.
> 
> ...




Karen flashes a quick smile at Kal, too nervous and tense to really agree and contiuous to follow Cassie's lead.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> Aris roll her eyes, “And you wanted to put her in charge, well then lets go down the hall,” she lifts off the ground slightly and floats after the group.
> 
> ...



Cassie nods and leads the way. "Any suggestions on how we are to handle this? I mean we cannot really expect to just walk in, lay..." tilts her head to one side to think of the phrase." 'lay a butt-whuppin' on her and have her just send you two home now can we?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods and leads the way. "Any suggestions on how we are to handle this? I mean we cannot really expect to just walk in, lay..." tilts her head to one side to think of the phrase." 'lay a butt-whuppin' on her and have her just send you two home now can we?"




Kal shrugs and walks after Cassie, “I figured we would beat her so good, she would just hand it over, or she kills us all in bloody ways.  Either ay it sounds like a fun time, one more so then the other, of course.  Getting killed sort of sucks.”

Jimmy groans, “I figure if you can sneak up on her, and maybe you can sneak in and just teal it from her without hr noticing…”

Cassie hears two sets of footsteps approaching down the hall from around the perpetual bend, and sadly no doors or alcoves to duck behind, and the group has walked about seventy feet down the corridor.

*Legacy*

When the Legacy arrives, either by running, teleporting, or flying they find a scene of utter devastation.  The landscape is blasted and the buildings are twisted, many of the vehicles are charred and flipped over from the blast, and bodies lie everywhere… many of you wonder if there are any living left…

You spot Atlas barking orders to the medics and redline zooming here and there to help where she can, you spot several wounded already being tended to, many look burned, and worse.  Flames still lick many of the buildings…

*Kelly*

Paragon leads Kelly into a large tent, into a room with several communications equipment.  He points to a terminal, “You can use that for contacting your family and such,” he turns, “I will be outside if you need anything.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2004)

Kelly follows Paragon into the tent, and heads over to the Communication Terminal that he points out to her.  "Thanks." she murmurs, not paricularly happy about not being able to help, but Paragon did sort of have a point, one she kept running headfirst into, she wasn't really trained to fight, and in the past 2 days she'd come very close to dieng because of it, not that knowing how to fight would have stopped the situation, but, she might have fared better against phase, but against 800 Stars nothing would have worked.

She seats herself in front of the terminal and dials up her Mom's portable vidphone, knowing she would probably be at her clinic now.  She wondered what she was gonna tell her mom, how she could explain everything, she wasn't very good at keeping secrets from her, and she didn't like to either.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 8, 2004)

> When the Legacy arrives, either by running, teleporting, or flying they find a scene of utter devastation.  The landscape is blasted and the buildings are twisted, many of the vehicles are charred and flipped over from the blast, and bodies lie everywhere… many of you wonder if there are any living left…




As Mark sees the plethora of bodies he feels deeply sickened and nearly gags. Not bothering to cover the distance to Atlas, he uses his comm.

"Legacy's here. Where do you want us to start?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2004)

Valkyrie appears somewhat shaken by the sight of the city as she lands near Atlas.  "Would some light rain interfere much with the rescue effort?  I was thinking it could help snuff out the fires," she askes tentatively, her eyes still surveying the destruction about her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 11, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> As Mark sees the plethora of bodies he feels deeply sickened and nearly gags. Not bothering to cover the distance to Atlas, he uses his comm.
> 
> "Legacy's here. Where do you want us to start?"




“Mark, get your team to fan out and search for survivors, you are a team leader use your training and knowledge to deploy the effectively.  Save all those you can, if they are too far gone, then move on,” he says gruffly, before he melds back into the earth to search some more.

*Kelly*

The phone rings a few times before mother answers it, but it does not look like the clinic.  She looks into the image bleary eyed, for a moment before blinking looking shocked and just starts crying…


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2004)

Ryan shrugs, flying towards the badly wounded. "Let me know if you find some heavy rock you guys can't lift or anything," he calls back towards the rest of Legacy. _This will only take a few minutes. Time to work a few miracles._

Ryan then moves to each of the wounded, using his power of healing to close wounds and restore damaged organs. The horrifying sight might have upset his stomach, but his new physiology made that impossible. Besides, Ryan was never one to be upset by blood and gore.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2004)

Kelly is shocked at her mom's appearance, the popstar had never seen her look anything but totaly in control of herself.  It was almost as if she didn't recognize her mother in the crying bleary eyed woman in front of the vid screen.  "Momma, momma, I'm sorry, I'm sorry." she moaned, seeing how much pain she had caused her mother, it had never occured to her that people would be hurt by it.

"I'm sorry," she repeats, on the verge of tears herself, "Momma, I'm sorry.  I was with Tommy and Pantheon tried to kill us, and he stopped the Assassin, but I was shot really badly.  He took me away to somewhere to treat me, to hide from more of those Pantheon people."  she told her mom quickly, trying to explain, trying to wipe away the look of sadness, trying to wipe away all the tears.

"Then everything went super-crazy, I was still sore from being shot, Phase shot me twice in the chest, and then Tommy's sister tried to kill us, she was talking all weird and then she set a bunch of Tommy's STAR bots on us, and then one of the super assassin bots shot me a couple times, and James and Kiyana teleported me to Ryan, and he used his powers to heal me, so I'm fine now momma, don't cry, please don't cry."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James goes where directed by Mark, teleporting around to different places, searching for survivers, and teleporting those that he finds (alive or dead) to medical stations. He is in a bit of shock over all the death and distruction that he sees...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2004)

Callie motions for the others to a few steps back as she pulls a sheaf of paper from her belt and moves forward just enough to see who (and how many are coming).

If it is only one person or so, she'll smile a bit and TRY to pull the old-I-am-lost-and-where-am-I? trick to get close enough to get the jump on them.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Mark, get your team to fan out and search for survivors, you are a team leader use your training and knowledge to deploy the effectively.  Save all those you can, if they are too far gone, then move on,” he says gruffly, before he melds back into the earth to search some more.




Mark nods and considers his options, "Ryan, get airborne and start going out in a spiral from here. Yoshi, you and me are going out opposite directions. Mark points in two directions. "Try to cover as much ground as you can. Anika, I want you and James out the other ways from me and Yoshi," Mark points out the directions again. "If your gods can get us a light rain I'll take it. If anyone finds someone call in Ryan if you need something moved and James for getting them back to the aerodyne. While he's gone I'll cover his quarter circle."

OOC: Is that everyone with us? I'm kind of blanking. Long week of class.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 12, 2004)

"Got it," Valkyrie says, adding, "By the way, Ryan's not the only one that can lift stuff.  I can help anyone out that needs it, too."

Ending the communication, she begins another prayer.  "Great Thor, bring the rains to drive away the fires of this destruction and grant me strength to help those in dire need."  She draws two runes, sequentially, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








, and as both fade, she wills herself back into the air to search for bodies, as a light drizzle beings to fall over the city.

OOC: So that's a Weather Control +8, and EE and HP to cast Tactile Telekinesis +8 (Telekinesis flawed with range: touch to simulate a sort of Super-Strength).


----------



## Aenion (Jun 13, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Callie motions for the others to a few steps back as she pulls a sheaf of paper from her belt and moves forward just enough to see who (and how many are coming).
> 
> If it is only one person or so, she'll smile a bit and TRY to pull the old-I-am-lost-and-where-am-I? trick to get close enough to get the jump on them.




Karen watches Cassie move towards the corner and steps back, not really sure what she's supposed to do, but still ready to pounce on whatever comes in sight when Cassie gives a signal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2004)

*Karen & Cassie*

As much as they try to hide they see a lonely security guard walking down the path.  He furrows his brow when he sees the teens and walks over fairly cautiously, “Uhh, can I help you?” he says in thick accented English.  He is a baseline dark skinned male, with a pistol in the holster and a portable communicator hanging on his dark jacket.  The other teens look to Cassie to see what she does.

*Kelly*

Kelly’s mom continues crying, and before long her father comes to the monitor to see what is so upsetting when he sees Kelly he stifles back the tears, “Oh my god is that you Kelly, are this real?  How, never mind that, honey I am so relieved, it’s like a miracle!”

Kelly’s mother finally speaks, “Honey we want you to come home, forget all that superhero nonsense it is too dangerous, you need to be here with us, we want you to come home!” she says between tears.

Father nods, “We almost lost you once pumpkin, we won’t let that happen again!”

*Legacy*

As Ryan approaches the wounded personnel they cringe away from him, many shouting at him, making motions for him to stay away, the nurses and EMT staff look a little perturbed casting nervous glances at the elite.

A slim Caucasian male with a bald head approaches him, one of the EMT staff, “Uhh, sir, can I help you, I know you are with Legacy but you seem to be causing a panic here…”

_Meanwhile_ Anika causes a light rain to fall which helps in reducing the flames, and washing away the smell of death if only for the moment.  The teens pick their way through the smoldering rubble, and come upon a man stuck under a vehicle, a large sedan, it has him pinned to the ground, and he turns his head slightly, to show a mangled  right eye.

He coughs as he sees Anika, “An angel?” he says slowly in English.

The teens hear a stern British voice echo from the shadows, “Not an angel, but a Valkyrie…” the voice emanates from a ruined alleyway as a figure steps into view.  It’s the elite known as Bishop…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> As much as they try to hide they see a lonely security guard walking down the path. He furrows his brow when he sees the teens and walks over fairly cautiously, “Uhh, can I help you?” he says in thick accented English. He is a baseline dark skinned male, with a pistol in the holster and a portable communicator hanging on his dark jacket. The other teens look to Cassie to see what she does.



"Yes, I was lookign for.." moves up close as she is reaching in her belt pouch for a sheaf of paper, "This room.." 

OOC: As soon as he reachs for it, she's going to try and subdue him without doing too much injury (ie.. going to a knock out with her melee attacks not kill)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2004)

Kelly can't hold back her tears anymore when shesees her father and how upset everything has made him, with him and her mom, its just too much for the young teen to keep in. "Don't cry, please stop crying...I'm ok...it'll be ok, I am gonna come home soon...I'm gonna come home as soon as I can Momma.  As soon as we get back to the school, I'll catch an Aerodyne home, I promise." the girl tells her parents tearily, wiping at her eyes with the Legacy sweatshirt.

The popstar has no idea of how to tell her parents that she still wants to be on legacy, that she still wants to be with her friends, Ryan might think she was bratty, and Yoshi might be an ass, but Legacy was her friends, and she wanted to help them, she didn't just want to leave them.  She decided to wait until she was at home to talk about it with them, noot being exceptionally brave, it was an easy thing to put off, especially since her parents were crying, something she had never seen before.

"Mom, can we still do my birthday like normal, there's this boy and well...I need to talk." she asks her mom, to other people it might sound awfully callous, talking about Birthdays and presents, but Kelly had always loved her birthday because her mom treated like an adult and they had always talked woman to woman, and it made her feel grown up, even when she was asking for advice.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2004)

Valkyrie kneels down and pulls the wreck off of the injured man, not taking her eyes off of Bishop.  "What are you doing here...Gods..." she says, taking a step back.  She activates her comm.  "Valkyrie.  Bishop is standing not 10 feet from me."  She takes another step back, looking around.  "You better not be alone, because I'm not."

If given the chance, she'll attempt to bring up her force field with a quick prayer to Freya.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Valkyrie kneels down and pulls the wreck off of the injured man, not taking her eyes off of Bishop.  "What are you doing here...Gods..." she says, taking a step back.  She activates her comm.  "Valkyrie.  Bishop is standing not 10 feet from me."  She takes another step back, looking around.  "You better not be alone, because I'm not."
> 
> If given the chance, she'll attempt to bring up her force field with a quick prayer to Freya.




Bishop helps Valkyrie get the vehicle off the man, as he groans.  His injuries look far worse now then they did before, much of his chest collapsed, and his legs look mangled.  He closes his eyes, muttering, “I am so tired…”

Bishop kneels down, noticing the young elite’s reluctance, “I am not here to fight, and I am alone.  If anything you were lucky to stumble across me Anika,” he smiles looking up to her, “oh yes I am well acquainted with Legacy…”

He checks the man over, “He won’t last too long, even with that vehicle off of him.  It is a miracle he has lasted this long.  He has some resilience, even for a baseline.”

Bishop slowly picks the man up, “Now are you going to try and arrest me, or try and save as many people from Cardinal’s destruction as possible.  They may be baselines but even this sort of suffering is abhorrent.”

*Kelly*

Mother listens and nods, “Good honey, and yes we can do whatever you like for your birthday, I don’t care, I just want you home where you are safe!  I promise, just come home.”

Father smiles still crying, “I am so happy to see your beautiful face, pumpkin.  Your mother has not smiled once since we thought…” he pauses, “it does not matter, once you are home we can pout this Legacy nonsense behind us.”

Mother nods, “Do you need us to send Charles to escort you home?”

*Karen and Cassie*

The guard looks puzzled and reaches for the paper.

**CRACK!**

Cassie kicks him straight in the jaw and he goes down like a sack of rocks.  Collapsing to the ground in a heap.  Moment’s later his communicator goes off, “Sector 7, Sector 7 line check.”

Aris turns to Cassie, “Nice moves…”

Jimmy smirks, “Yeah definitely like them moves.”


----------



## Samnell (Jun 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Valkyrie.  Bishop is standing not 10 feet from me."  She takes another step back, looking around.  "You better not be alone, because I'm not."




_Now is not the time_ "Ryan, go help out Anika. One of you two give us a call if you need more help. The rest of us keep looking for people. " Mark come worriedly. _We can't afford a fight right now._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Now is not the time_ "Ryan, go help out Anika. One of you two give us a call if you need more help. The rest of us keep looking for people. " Mark come worriedly. _We can't afford a fight right now._



 Mark heres Redline's voice, "Did I just here Bishop was out in the city?  Mark I will help them out just in case, that guy is bad news... anyone crazy enough to nuke Mexico City is probably crazy enough to do this kind of damage as well!"

Yoshi chimes in, "Yoshi here, got a few wounded here, thankfully they can walk, bringing them back to the site now, unless Traveller wants to pop in and lend me a hand!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2004)

"No, Ryan, Redline, it's okay.  He...he's here to help," Valkyrie replies into the comm, glaring back at Bishop as though she doesn't believe her own words.  "Get him to a medic," she simply says with some trepidation, not taking her eyes off of him until he leaves towards the rescue base before moving on to search for more victims.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, Ryan, Redline, it's okay.  He...he's here to help," Valkyrie replies into the comm, glaring back at Bishop as though she doesn't believe her own words.  "Get him to a medic," she simply says with some trepidation, not taking her eyes off of him until he leaves towards the rescue base before moving on to search for more victims.



 Redline comes back, "Copy that, becareful girl, I don't want him to hurt you!"

Bishop shrugs, "I would like to get him to a medic, but I don't where your medics are, and chances are without escort, I wouldn't make it very far inside your compound," he glances to prisoner garb, a red loose fitting jumpsuit, "perhaps the young Vakyrie would like to provide me with some escort?" he says in a fairly charming tone.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2004)

Valkyrie isn't swayed by the British eilte's charm, but turns to do as he asks.  "You're not much help if you need me to lead you around," she says with a frown.  She looks at his prisoner's clothing as they move back.  "You can't be the only one that's escaped.  Have you seen any others?  And what do you know about what happened here?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

"No, no, I don't want him to bring me home, right now he is finding out about an assassin who tried to kill Mark, and I don't want him to stop, Marks my friend, everyone on Legacy is, they're all my friends, even if I'm not on Legacy, I don't want anyone to get away with hurting them."

"Momma, you remember Neuro right?  Well, he uhh... he didn't just make me do stuff with his powers, he also put himself in my head, I mean, he left his personality, or maybe it was his mind or something inside of me." Kelly said thoughtfully, then she shakes her head, "Phase killed him, and then the part of him that was in me started to come out.  It was really creepy, but I started doing and saying stuff like he would, but I was still me, except I was mean and stuff."

"He was trying to make it so it was easier to take control of me, so he used his influence over me to make me quit Legacy, and leave all of my friends and run away with Tommy so I would be away from everyone else, so I'd be easy to control.  Well, when Tommy figured out what was going on, he got this Telepath lady to help me go and get him out, and now he really is gone, so I get to be me again."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As Ryan approaches the wounded personnel they cringe away from him, many shouting at him, making motions for him to stay away, the nurses and EMT staff look a little perturbed casting nervous glances at the elite.
> 
> A slim Caucasian male with a bald head approaches him, one of the EMT staff, “Uhh, sir, can I help you, I know you are with Legacy but you seem to be causing a panic here…”




Ryan sneers as he approaches the wounding, reknitting their flesh. "Well that's too bad, because I don't care if I make anyone uncomfortable. I'm just here to do my job and save lives. If anyone has a problem with it, they can sue me later.

"What!" he shouts into his communicator. "Anika, don't trust him! Distract him, I'll be there ASAP!" Moving from wounded to wounded, he heals them as quickly as possible before flying off towards Anika and the Pantheon terrorist Bishop.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> The guard looks puzzled and reaches for the paper.
> 
> ...




Karen looks at Cassie, her saphire eyes wide open, "That was fast," when she hears the communicator, "I think we'd better get going, they're soon gonna notice he won't answer."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sneers as he approaches the wounding, reknitting their flesh. "Well that's too bad, because I don't care if I make anyone uncomfortable. I'm just here to do my job and save lives. If anyone has a problem with it, they can sue me later."




"Well okay," he quips looking very uncomfortable, he backs off.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What!" he shouts into his communicator. "Anika, don't trust him! Distract him, I'll be there ASAP!" Moving from wounded to wounded, he heals them as quickly as possible before flying off towards Anika and the Pantheon terrorist Bishop.




As Ryan finishes up on the last of his patients, he feels a slight pain in his stomach. And then strange sensation of air passing through his body and filling his lungs.  It takes just a moment to realize that he is breathing... and his glow is dimming...

*Kelly*

Mother listens, "Okay honey, I understand, but we want you home first thing.  Give us your location and your father can have one of his personal aerodynes there as quickly as possible!"

Kelly notices that another video message is awaiting her receipt, with her name, and the tag-line of "Tommy...".

*Karen & Cassie*

"That was real smooth, Cassie!" Kal replies.

Aris nods to Karen, "Yeah I agree we better get moving..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

> Mother listens, "Okay honey, I understand, but we want you home first thing. Give us your location and your father can have one of his personal aerodynes there as quickly as possible!"



Kelly sighs, but turns it into a smile and a nod.  "Right now I'm at Eden, something destroyed it, and Legacy was on the way here when James teleported me to the Aerodyne.  Paragons outside the communications tent, cause he doesn't think I can help, so he's keeping me safe."

"Mom, I, I need to go, Tommy's calling me, and we can talk more on my way home ok?" she asks hesitantly. Making her goodbyes, she makes sure her mom and dad will be ok before she drops the line, and opens the other line, the one with Tommy's name on it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs, but turns it into a smile and a nod.  "Right now I'm at Eden, something destroyed it, and Legacy was on the way here when James teleported me to the Aerodyne.  Paragons outside the communications tent, cause he doesn't think I can help, so he's keeping me safe."




"Well with Paragon there, I doubt he needs the help.  Let the proffesionals handle it honey, the aerodyne is on the way!" Mother replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom, I, I need to go, Tommy's calling me, and we can talk more on my way home ok?" she asks hesitantly. Making her goodbyes, she makes sure her mom and dad will be ok before she drops the line, and opens the other line, the one with Tommy's name on it.




"Alright honey, just be safe.  See you soon, I love you Kelly!" she sniffles with a teary smile.

The line ends, and then Tommy's face comes up, his face is marred  with soot and smiles even though it is obvious he took a serious blow to the mouth, and blood is caked just under his right eye, "Hi..." he starts hesitantly.

"I guess there are miracles afterall, I didn't really think either one of us had a chance, I couldn't help fight, and you couldn't get us both out, not with that hunter-killer right there.  I am sorry to just ditch out and run, it really... I thought maybe, if I could get to my office I could override the main switch... it was our only chance, I am sorry.   By the time I got the override off, you were gone... and then Erika came after me... luckily my powers... well...  she got me pretty good, but my hunter-killers did the rest..."

He looks sullen, "I am sorry Kelly.  I really screwed your life up, I just wanted to say thanks for making me feel special, I hope Paragon is treating you right.  I told him to make sure you were safe, and not to worry about me.  If you see Mark, tell him to keep up the good work... I hope to see him soon, once I recover," he coughs and dabs some blood from his lips.

"This place is a mess," he smirks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 17, 2004)

*Cassie*

"I saw that on a vid." she says with a shy smile, then frowns as the radio crackles. "Of course they didn't call in for a check in right as the heroine knocked him out."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2004)

"You... your hurt.  Are you gonna be ok? How bad is it?" Kelly asks, worriedly.  "I should have known you wouldn't just leave me, not like that, you were tryng to help me the best way you could.  I should have trusted you more, I shouldn't have doubted you, STAR didn't doubt you and neither did Mark, not really.  I told you I trusted you, I told you I loved you, and then when it looked like you left, I just jumped to the worst thing, I'm sorry for doubting what you were doing, I just, I should have had more faith in you, and I didn't, I'm sorry, can you forgive me?" Kelly asks, her tears flowing again, this time not out of sadness, but out of Joy, she was wrong, he had been trying to help her in the best way possible,  he really did love her.

The popstar was quick to latch onto the explination, wanting to believe in the best of Tommy.  She was naive enough not to question it at all, true or untrue, she simply believed Tommy's word.  "Tommy, your not the one who made my life a mess, I am, I fell for Neuro, I let him control me.  There is enough blame for two people, one is me and the other is dead.  I... I am going to go home for a while to be with with my mom and dad, they were really upset and sad, and well, now that they know I'm ok, they want me away from Legacy and super-heros.  I want...I want you to come home with me, I want you to be with me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You... your hurt.  Are you gonna be ok? How bad is it?" Kelly asks, worriedly.  "I should have known you wouldn't just leave me, not like that, you were tryng to help me the best way you could.  I should have trusted you more, I shouldn't have doubted you, STAR didn't doubt you and neither did Mark, not really.  I told you I trusted you, I told you I loved you, and then when it looked like you left, I just jumped to the worst thing, I'm sorry for doubting what you were doing, I just, I should have had more faith in you, and I didn't, I'm sorry, can you forgive me?" Kelly asks, her tears flowing again, this time not out of sadness, but out of Joy, she was wrong, he had been trying to help her in the best way possible,  he really did love her.




Tommy smiles, "Yeah..."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The popstar was quick to latch onto the explination, wanting to believe in the best of Tommy.  She was naive enough not to question it at all, true or untrue, she simply believed Tommy's word.  "Tommy, your not the one who made my life a mess, I am, I fell for Neuro, I let him control me.  There is enough blame for two people, one is me and the other is dead.  I... I am going to go home for a while to be with with my mom and dad, they were really upset and sad, and well, now that they know I'm ok, they want me away from Legacy and super-heros.  I want...I want you to come home with me, I want you to be with me."




"Uhh yeah," Tommy replies looking stunned.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 17, 2004)

_My...my powers..._Ryan thought anxiously as several feelings washed over him, relief and regret in equal measures. _I don't think these things just go away though...someone has to be responsible for this, and he'll have to see me. This is probably a prelude to an attack..._

Ryan looks around the disaster, searching for the man responsible. "This is Ryan. I might have a situation here..."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James continues t-port victims to evacuation and medical stations... search and teleporting into whatever situation there is... when he hears Anika, he is shocked but tries to hold back after her second comm. When he hears Ryan's last call, he will call up a map to that location and teleport there. After he recovers from the extended teleport he says "*Ryan, what's going on... is there some bad-dudes around here also?*"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2004)

"Situation?  What's going on, Ryan?"  Valkyrie asks through the comm.  She looks over to Bishop carring the injured man once more, her eyes narrowing.  "Why are you even trying to help?  I thought your cabal considers baselines a waste of skin.  Maybe you better just hand him over to me, I can take him to the medics myself."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Situation?  What's going on, Ryan?"  Valkyrie asks through the comm.  She looks over to Bishop carring the injured man once more, her eyes narrowing.  "Why are you even trying to help?  I thought your cabal considers baselines a waste of skin.  Maybe you better just hand him over to me, I can take him to the medics myself."




"I think you have us misunderstood, Pantheon..." he pauses, "it really does not matter the dream that ws Pantheon is a lie, what is important now, is trying to find a way to stop this from getting worse... because if Cardinal decides to act, none of us are leaving this island alive..."

*Ryan & James*

When James teleports in, he sees Ryan's glow dimming, till it finally just fades away.  Ryan can feel it too, odd sensations coming back to him, as his lungs desperately draw for air... his body no longer tingling with the constant buzz of cosmic power... it's like someone just shut him off... at least that side of him...

_Ryan is Baselined out, no super feats or powers for the moment..._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2004)

> Tommy smiles, "Yeah..."
> 
> "Uhh yeah," Tommy replies looking stunned.



Kelly looks happy that Tommy is going come home with her and visit her parents.  She was sure they'd like him.  "I'll get home first, and you can fix everything up that you have to at your factory, and then you can come and join me there, I hope you can be there for my birthday so you can come with us out to dinner, it'd mean a lot to me." she tells the other teen.  "I'd get to take care of you till your better like you did for me." she says smiling at him.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 18, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> "I saw that on a vid." she says with a shy smile, then frowns as the radio crackles. "Of course they didn't call in for a check in right as the heroine knocked him out."




Karen smiles nervously at Cassies comment, "Come let's go before they get here," she looks around the corner ready to go on to the elevators.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I think you have us misunderstood, Pantheon..." he pauses, "it really does not matter the dream that ws Pantheon is a lie, what is important now, is trying to find a way to stop this from getting worse... because if Cardinal decides to act, none of us are leaving this island alive..."




Valkyrie's eyes widen and she continues to lead Bishop to the base camp.  "Vague, much?  What's Cardinal going to do and how do we stop her?"  Before he can answer, she turns on her comm once more.  "Bishop confirms that this was Pantheon's doing, and that they're not done yet.  Watch your backs, people."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Valkyrie's eyes widen and she continues to lead Bishop to the base camp.  "Vague, much?  What's Cardinal going to do and how do we stop her?"  Before he can answer, she turns on her comm once more.  "Bishop confirms that this was Pantheon's doing, and that they're not done yet.  Watch your backs, people."




Bishop replies, “That is actually incorrect as she finishes, you don’t have to worry about Pantheon anymore, just what Cardinal decides to do.  She is creating her own personal army of elites, if you don’t follow her you die.  I suppose she had decided to call her children to service.  As she puts it, I suppose I had to make a choice if I would be a wolf among the lambs, or a shepherd.  I chose the latter, it may not erase any imagined sins you may think I have committed, but I at least have decided to save lives instead of take them.”

Bishop pauses, “This man won’t make it back to the sight alive, his breathing is shallow, and he feels quite cold…”

*Karen and Cassie*

The communicator buzzes again, “Sector 7, no response, send a team to check it out.  He better not be sleeping again!”

Aris scowls, “This can’t be good.”

As Karen peaks around the corner, she sees the elevator, a clear circular tube, at the end of the hall.

*Kelly*

Tommy nods, “I won’t miss it Kelly, I promise.  I am sorry everything happened, but I will make it all better.  I… uhh… yeah, I love you too..” he says with a curious look.

“I have to go,” the line goes dead.

*The Hive*

Tommy breathes a sigh of relief.

Erika speaks just from his right, “How quaint, it seems your little trick failed to kill her.  Now she knows way too much about our organization, dear brother.”

“Correction, your lack of vision of the future is somewhat disturbing, dear sister.  Infallibility in your predictions makes your abilities less then reliable at this point in time.  But you are right, I will have to handle this another way,” Tommy replies.

Mr. Smith nods, “What shall we do now, sir?”

Erika laughs, “Oh Tommy relax, it won’t happen again.  Telling the future is not a perfect science.  It is an art form, sometimes mistakes are made.  But I did like that touch about you killing me, leaves less loose ends that way yes?”

“Yeah about that,” Tommy gestures and several hunter-killer STAR units leveled their weapons and fired on Erika in unison.  The young girl screams, but it was cut brutally short as the last of them fires on her smoking corpse.

Tommy looks down to Erika, “Like you said, I don’t like loose ends.  Your lack of reliability was a liability dear sister, rest in peace.  Mr. Smith clean this up, I have to clean up some more loose ends and meet my girlfriend for her birthday.”

“So you are not going to kill her too then?” the thin man replies.

“No, not anymore, I think I really do love her or something.  She may be useful, and if not she isn’t smart enough to be dangerous.  Have my aerodyne prepped, I am heading to HQ and then from there to the United States.  I trust you can handle things?”

“Of course sir,” Mr. Smith replies


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2004)

"Indeed." Cassie says as she effortlessly lifts the man and makes for the door with rapid steps. "I don't think it would be prudent for him to be found easily either.. perhaps we can tie him with his clothes and leave him in the access space above the elevator?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2004)

As the connection goes dead, Kelly smiles, she couldn't believe how well it was all going, her parents weren't angry or upset with her, Tommy really did love her, and he was gonna be with her again when she went home.  _I really can't believe that I thought so bad of Tommy, I mean, I need to be better, not everyone is gonna be like Neuro, I shouldn't just jump to conclusions.  I should make it up to Tommy somehow...I wonder if he would like it if I..._ the girl thought mischeviously, blushing at the thought of what she was gonna do.

The popstar leaves the tent, and starts to look for Paragon to tell him that an aerodyne was gonna be coming to pick her up, and where she was going.  When she finds him, she smiles at the British elite, giving him one of her most dazzaling smiles.  "My Dad is sending one of the Mitchell Foundation's Aerodyne's here to pick me up, I don't know what the process is or whatever to get approval or anything.  Can I help out Anika and Mark and everyone til then at least?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2004)

Valkyrie shrugs as Bishop explains Cardinal's plans.  "Pantheon, Cardinal's personal elite army, whatever, sounds like small-minded, elitist garbage to me, whatever you call it.  And that still doesn't explain why she attacked Eden or why you think we're still in danger."   She looks around at the carnage.  "What more could she possibly do here and why would she even bother?"

When Bishop mentions the man's condition, Anika begins to get anxious.  She pauses, thinking a moment.  "Set him down," she says resolutely to Bishop.  Kneeling in front of the dying man, she says, "I've never tried this before...".  Placing one hand on the man, she draws a rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and chants, "Hel, goddess of the underworld, please spare this man, for it is not yet his time to enter your realm."

OOC: EE and HP to cast Healing +8 on the dying dude.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2004)

_This sucks._ Not sure what to make of the comm traffic, and afraid to stop looking for people in need without good cause, Mark adds to it."Anika, Ryan, do you guys have everything under control over there?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James looks at Ryan with a bit of shock on his face, and says "*Ah dude... your like, not glowing? Can you do that?*" after he hears over the radio he says on the radio "*Ah boss man, you should get over here now please...*" James then starts looking around "*I wonder if there are some invisibile like meta-power suckers or something around... someone must be... like draining your powers or something?*"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James looks at Ryan with a bit of shock on his face, and says "*Ah dude... your like, not glowing? Can you do that?*" after he hears over the radio he says on the radio "*Ah boss man, you should get over here now please...*" James then starts looking around "*I wonder if there are some invisibile like meta-power suckers or something around... someone must be... like draining your powers or something?*"




"Yoshi, take my section," Mark comms immediately and breaks off from searching to go after Ryan and James at top speed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2004)

"Yep, everything is perfectly under control, except for the strange fact that I'm breathing, I don't glow, and I can't do any of the cool stuff I used to. Oh yeah, and I'm hungry," Ryan says sarcastically.

"I can't see anyone who could be doing this. Anika, please ask the Bishop if he knows what the heck could be doing this, it's kinda disconcerting."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Valkyrie shrugs as Bishop explains Cardinal's plans.  "Pantheon, Cardinal's personal elite army, whatever, sounds like small-minded, elitist garbage to me, whatever you call it.  And that still doesn't explain why she attacked Eden or why you think we're still in danger."   She looks around at the carnage.  "What more could she possibly do here and why would she even bother?"




"She wants you, me, every elite here to bow to her, if we don't then we die.  She is convinced she is fighting a war against a being she calls the Overseer, I don't know what kind of elite this could be, but she beleives with the help of her _children_ she can win..." Bishop replies bitterly, "in the end she intends to use any elite as fodder in this quest."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> When Bishop mentions the man's condition, Anika begins to get anxious.  She pauses, thinking a moment.  "Set him down," she says resolutely to Bishop.  Kneeling in front of the dying man, she says, "I've never tried this before...".  Placing one hand on the man, she draws a rune in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bishop sets the body down, and steps back as Anika calls on her power.  With great effort, the man’s injury seal up quickly, and gasps at air.  He looks around shaken, “What happened?  I thought I was going to die…”

Bishop crouches, “It seems this young lady here, has healed you.  A rare gift even in these trying yet exciting times.”  He turns to Anika, “I know you don’t trust me, it is a wonder you did not strike me down when you saw me.  But I want to help, you must believe that.”

*James, Ryan, & Mark*

Mark arrives seconds later as Yoshi replies over the communication line, “Sure thing boss, just making a quick drop-off, and away I go!”  

Ryan looks dreadfully normal, well normal in the sense that he isn’t glowing.  He looks just normal, there is no other way to explain it.  People in the room are looking curiously at the young hero somewhat confused at what is happening.

*Kelly*

Kelly beams her bright smile, but Paragon is in no smiling mood, “Bloody hell,” he shouts, “excuse me,” he says walking briskly away from Kelly towards a gathered group of UNJE soldiers, “alright, I want Bishop brought to me now!  Anika, this is Paragon retrieval teams in route keep Bishop distracted, we are going to take him down and bring him in.  Remember your training, this man is solely responsible for Mexico City, he is extremely dangerous.”

He turns to Kelly, “No, not now, this is no place for a civilian,” he sighs for a moment.  Then looks up curiously as what looks like aurora borealis criss-crosses the sky.  He furrows his brow, “Bloody hell, now what!”

*Cassie & Karen*

As Cassie makes a dash for the elevator the door slides open as she gets about forty feet away. Standing in the doorway with her arms folded across her bosom is Arafina with a quaint, almost sweet smile.  She speaks towards the teens, “Right on time, and here the Red Witch thought you would be late for your appointment.”


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2004)

Valkyrie pauses a moment gathering in what Bishop has told her.  Thinking back to her vision, she gasps.  "Overseer isn't an elite, he's not even from this world.  But from what we understand, he does want to destroy our world, and if we waste time and resources fighting amongst ourselves, he probably will...maybe she has the right idea..." she says, her voice trailing off as she realizes what she's saying.

She smiles down at the healed man, but is interrupted upon hearing the conversations over the comm.  She asks Bishop, "Oh no...Ryan, Comet, his powers have disappeared...do you have any idea what could have done this?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> As Cassie makes a dash for the elevator the door slides open as she gets about forty feet away. Standing in the doorway with her arms folded across her bosom is Arafina with a quaint, almost sweet smile. She speaks towards the teens, “Right on time, and here the Red Witch thought you would be late for your appointment.”



Cassie looks to the others and back to Arafina with a puzzled look. "Appointment? I thought that..." shrugs as she puts the guard on the ground and looks to the others for a idea of what to do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Valkyrie pauses a moment gathering in what Bishop has told her.  Thinking back to her vision, she gasps.  "Overseer isn't an elite, he's not even from this world.  But from what we understand, he does want to destroy our world, and if we waste time and resources fighting amongst ourselves, he probably will...maybe she has the right idea..." she says, her voice trailing off as she realizes what she's saying.




"Maybe... I did not think an elite like you subscribed to an ideal that th ends justify the means?" Bishop replies.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She smiles down at the healed man, but is interrupted upon hearing the conversations over the comm.  She asks Bishop, "Oh no...Ryan, Comet, his powers have disappeared...do you have any idea what could have done this?"




"I don't know, that is the purple boy... right?" he says with a curious tone...

*Cassie & Karen*

"Sounds like we found our spy to me," Aris grits her teeth, "I can't believe for it so easily..."

Kal scowls, "Well now that we know he is bad, we can kick her ass right?"

Arafina just continues to smile.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> "Sounds like we found our spy to me," Aris grits her teeth, "I can't believe for it so easily..."
> 
> ...




Karen stares dumbfounded at Arafina, "Y-You are the spy? W-why? Why would you do this?" she looks around her, expecting something very bad to happen.

She looks at Kal, "M-maybe we should, I guess..." she prepares to charge at Arafina but still holds back, "I don't like this."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2004)

Kelly sighs at Paragon's insistance that she not get involved, she had been involved at the Matrix club and she had done good work there, she knew she could help, she was positive of it.  The girl decided to just shut up for once, and she simply floated cross legged a few feet above the fround, watching the sky, and feeling the weather's pull on her.  She could always feel the pull to some degree, and it was easy to sense someone fooling with nature to alter the weather.

Kelly didn't know how she sensed the weather change, but at least this rain wouldn't damage the weather patterns, Anika was a good person, she wouldn't just do things for the fun of it, even so, she wasn't entirely happy with her friend, the weather was something that was hers, she didn't like the feeling of someone else doing things with it when she was so close, certainly not a friend.  When Paragon exclaims, she blinks curiously and then follows the british Elite's gaze skyward, and she too marvels at the lights dancing across the sky.

(OOC: trance ?)


----------



## Agamon (Jun 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Maybe... I did not think an elite like you subscribed to an ideal that the ends justify the means?" Bishop replies.




"If the end result is stopping what could very well be Ragnarock, and the means to it is simply not wasting time fighting amongst ourselves and focusing on our true enemy, then I guess I am," Valkyrie says, matter-of-factly.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't know, that is the purple boy... right?" he says with a curious tone...




"Huh.  You know who I am, but not Ryan?  Okay, yes, he's the one that glows purple, though he apparently isn't anymore," she replies inpatiently.  "This wouldn't have anything to do with...hey, did Cardinal ever mention having a brother?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Ryan looks dreadfully normal, well normal in the sense that he isn’t glowing.  He looks just normal, there is no other way to explain it.  People in the room are looking curiously at the young hero somewhat confused at what is happening.




"Ryan?" It takes Mark a moment to recognize him without the purple glow. "Ok. It's not safe for you out here then. Go back to the Aerodyne and we'll sort it out after we take care of the people here," Mark decides. He stands awkwardly about, not sure whether to resume searching or stay with Ryan and trying not to look too worried.

_Better tell someone_ Mark comms Atlas, "There's something out here that just took out one of my people's powers. The rest of us seem ok, but thought you should know."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 20, 2004)

Cassie

Looking to the others calmly Cassie glances back at Arafina and tries to figure if she can get the drop on her before she can move.

_If she's close enough to try and do an attack with a resonable chance to get the drop on the other Elite, she will.otherwise she's going with the following ploy to try and buy some time._

"So, you were expecting us?" Cassie says. "In general? Or us specifically?" she says lookign around to the others.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2004)

"I'm not safe here? Gee, I wonder what that's like. Powers or not, I'm still a member of this team, and I can still make a difference." _This is heartening. Apparently I've turned into some helpless invalid now that I can no longer blow stuff up._

Ryan fumbles with his communicator. "Anika, can't you ask the nice terrorist who or what could do this to me? And how to get rid of it?" _For the millionth time, Cardinal is NOT my sister! Did everyone take crazy pills in the cafeteria except for me?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie
> 
> Looking to the others calmly Cassie glances back at Arafina and tries to figure if she can get the drop on her before she can move.
> 
> ...




"Dont' come any closer there Cassie, let not make this difficult.  I am not here alone, and I am definitely not stupid enough to let you get close to me," she rolls her eyes at Cassie, "I am not even going to answer that question, Cassie, use your pea-sized brain to figure that one out."

*Kelly* 

Paragon speaks forcefully, "I want you to go inside the tent and stay there Kelly.  I am not going to force you, but I won't be held responsible if you get yourself hurt or worse by running off and doing something stupid."

He then takes to the air speaking over the comm. line, "Mark, come again, you said Ryan just lost all his powers?  This night is going from bad to worse!  Justice Elite converge on Ryan's position ASAP, we may have an intruder!"

*Anika*

"I didn't think you had that in you," Bishop replies, "collteral damage aside, you would willfully side with her?  Then maybe you will survive.  Just know that she doesen't take the answer no lightly..."

He cracks a wry smile at Anika's chastise, "Sarcasm an oft misunderstood art.  I am aware of Ryan and Cardinal's similarities.  Perhaps what affects one, affects the other?  It is only a hypothesis but suppose this is not an isolated event... hmmm?"

At this point in time, Anika and Bishop both notice the strange sky effects!

Bishop grins, "Curious."


----------



## Aenion (Jun 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Dont' come any closer there Cassie, let not make this difficult.  I am not here alone, and I am definitely not stupid enough to let you get close to me," she rolls her eyes at Cassie, "I am not even going to answer that question, Cassie, use your pea-sized brain to figure that one out."




"Why are you doing this Arafina? What's in this for you?" Karen asks the rich Elite, her saphire eyes narrowing, "Don't you already have everything you could possibly want?" her ruby hands balling into fists, _If this spoiled brat thinks she can just stand there insulting my friends, she'd better think twice._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 21, 2004)

"I never said anything about agreeing to become one of her sheep," Valkyrie says.  "But why would she fight soemone that has the same goal as she does...assuming stopping Overseer is her only goal.  I'm not stupid, Bishop, I realize that Overseer just someone in the way of her own goals.  That doesn't change the fact that she wants to end the same threat that we do, and haven't figured out how to yet.  Maybe she has.  Still, I have my own code of conduct, and that will likely clash with how she sees things, so we're not likely to see eye to eye.  That, and I won't abandon my teammates for any reason, either."

Seeing the lights in the sky and hearing Paragon ordering his team to converge on Ryan gived Anika pause.  She points out the direction of the base camp to the man she helped, telling him to head there, and rises in the air.  "Looks like we're having problems, and I don't have time for your riddles.  If you want to help, you can, but I'm not waiting for you."  She flies off towards Ryan's position.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Why are you doing this Arafina? What's in this for you?" Karen asks the rich Elite, her saphire eyes narrowing, "Don't you already have everything you could possibly want?" her ruby hands balling into fists, _If this spoiled brat thinks she can just stand there insulting my friends, she'd better think twice._



Cassie hefts the guard gently, but keeps her weight balanced on the balls of her feet as she watches the interplay between the others and the traitor. Waiting for an opening or chance, while schooling her emotions to keep a steady look on her face. This was a situation where she had some measure of understanding, combat was the one time she didn't feel out of her depth.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2004)

Kelly smiles at Paragon once his back was turned and he takes to the air.  At least he wasn't forcing her to not try and help anyone.  The teen takes to the air behind Paragon, and follows him as swiftly as she can, intending to help Ryan, or at least protect him if there really was someone there, after all, he had just saved her life.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2004)

"Could someone please tell me what is going on here!" Ryan shouts into his communicator, yelling at the rest of the Justice Elite. _Well, let's hope I'm not the intruder or anything...otherwise I'm toast. If not, well..._Ryan looks around the disaster zone for any possible weapon, like a nice piece of rebar to use as a club.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

"Calm down, Ryan, we're coming," Valkyrie responds on the open channel, trying to sound upbeat.  "Here's what I can piece together from what Bishop told me and that vision I had.  Cardinal is coming, and she's going to offer an ultimatum: join her army or die.  The thing is, she's building her army to fight Overseer.  So we have a common enemy.  Surely she'll understand that we can help each other without having to join anything.  If we do end up fighting each other, Overseer will take advantage of the situation, and then we're all in trouble.  Does that make any sense?"

Quickly, before having to respond, she changes to a personal channel with Traveller.  "James, Ryan is being stubborn.  I hope we can avoid a fight, but if the crap does end up hitting the fan, you get his butt out of there, okay?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He then takes to the air speaking over the comm. line, "Mark, come again, you said Ryan just lost all his powers?  This night is going from bad to worse!  Justice Elite converge on Ryan's position ASAP, we may have an intruder!"




Mark looks pained as he answers, "Confirmed, Paragon."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Quickly, before having to respond, she changes to a personal channel with Traveller.  "James, Ryan is being stubborn.  I hope we can avoid a fight, but if the crap does end up hitting the fan, you get his butt out of there, okay?"





James looks away from Ryan for a second and says "*Sure thing cheif*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Calm down, Ryan, we're coming," Valkyrie responds on the open channel, trying to sound upbeat.  "Here's what I can piece together from what Bishop told me and that vision I had.  Cardinal is coming, and she's going to offer an ultimatum: join her army or die.  The thing is, she's building her army to fight Overseer.  So we have a common enemy.  Surely she'll understand that we can help each other without having to join anything.  If we do end up fighting each other, Overseer will take advantage of the situation, and then we're all in trouble.  Does that make any sense?"




Paragon replies flatly, "We don't deal with terrorists," over the secure line.

Meanwhile Bishop just sighs and tries his best to keep up on foot...

*The Medical Evac Site*

Justice Elite converges and Paragon lands outside the tent.  He glances over his shoulder to Kelly, and then nods to armed UNJE soldiers, "Detain Miss Mitchell, I know I told you I wouldn't force you, but you don't have the common sense to see this is not a normal situation.  Hold her until her father's aerodyne arrives, I want all civillians evacuated from this island ASAP!"

The UNJE officer nods and motions for UNJE hardsuits to move towards Kelly, "Please come with me ma'am, commander's orders."

Paragon walks inside, "Alright Legacy, is everyone accounted for, and Ryan how are you feeling besides the obvious?"

*Karen and Cassie*

The rest of the teens tense for a fight, "Please your fight isn't with me, at this point you really should just come with me.  Red Witch is eager to speak with you, and I am here to take you to her.  If you try anything violent, then I have no qualms unleashing a few hidden aces... so what shall it be?  Fight now, or meet with Red Witch?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

Valkyrie lands outside the tent, looking back at Bishop as he moves to catch up.  "You, uh, might want to stay out here."  She thinks a moment before changing here mind.  "On second thought, I could maybe use your help in there."

Whether he follows her in or not, she enters the tent.  She spots Ryan with a look of concern, but turns to speak with Paragon.  She pauses and gets a bit of a lump in her throat when she realizes who she's about to argue with, but is determined to put her point across.  "I don't think you understand the severity of the situation.  Yes, Cardinal needs to answer for the horror she's brought about here, but we have a bigger problem right now.  Overseer doesn't want to just destroy a city, but the whole world.  And frankly, we're the only ones who can stop him, but it's hard to do that if we're fighting Cardinal and her goon squad, especially since she'd be fighting to stop him too if it weren't for us."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2004)

When Paragonturns his back on her and heads into the tent, Kelly sticks her tongue out at him, thinking about how much of a jerk he was, she knew she could help, _his head is so wrapped around the fact that I'm a civilian at the moment, that he keeps forgetting that I was on Legacy.  If I'm good enough to be on Legacy, then I am good enough period, _she thinks to herself as she complies to the officers request.  She goes were she is told, but not with a smile on her face at all, and her hands balled into fists.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Valkyrie lands outside the tent, looking back at Bishop as he moves to catch up.  "You, uh, might want to stay out here."  She thinks a moment before changing here mind.  "On second thought, I could maybe use your help in there."




Bishop nods and follows causing gasps and looks of surprise, but no sudden movements.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Whether he follows her in or not, she enters the tent.  She spots Ryan with a look of concern, but turns to speak with Paragon.  She pauses and gets a bit of a lump in her throat when she realizes who she's about to argue with, but is determined to put her point across.  "I don't think you understand the severity of the situation.  Yes, Cardinal needs to answer for the horror she's brought about here, but we have a bigger problem right now.  Overseer doesn't want to just destroy a city, but the whole world.  And frankly, we're the only ones who can stop him, but it's hard to do that if we're fighting Cardinal and her goon squad, especially since she'd be fighting to stop him too if it weren't for us."




"So you think our bst bet is team up with the elite the engineered the destruction of Mexico City and has laid waste to this whole island?  So what happens if she succeeds?  Do we then slap her down when she has her own personal army of elites on hand?"Paragon replies.

Kensei listens, "Maybe we should hear her out more fully, I am as against helping Cardinal as you are, but things are not exactly normal right now," he gestures to Bishop and the sky.

"Okay then, I want to know everything you know about Overseer, and I want to know now, if there is an another elite involved the UNJE needs to know!" Paragon scowls.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> The rest of the teens tense for a fight, "Please your fight isn't with me, at this point you really should just come with me. Red Witch is eager to speak with you, and I am here to take you to her. If you try anything violent, then I have no qualms unleashing a few hidden aces... so what shall it be? Fight now, or meet with Red Witch?"



"And we're just going to be allowed to walk back out afterwards?" Cassie looks to the others, feeling very reluctant to start the fight when she gets the feeling that all the factors aren't as easily seen. "We have your word on that? After all," looks to the others. "We did come to talk to her, correct? I would rather not risk a confrontation with the Red Witch if we can help it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "And we're just going to be allowed to walk back out afterwards?" Cassie looks to the others, feeling very reluctant to start the fight when she gets the feeling that all the factors aren't as easily seen. "We have your word on that? After all," looks to the others. "We did come to talk to her, correct? I would rather not risk a confrontation with the Red Witch if we can help it."



 Arafina smiles, "Of course you hve my word that you could walk out of here.  I doubt you would survive a direct confrontation with the Red Witch, but then again by the end of the night, it won't really matter.  We are already in end-game."


----------



## Aenion (Jun 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> The rest of the teens tense for a fight, "Please your fight isn't with me, at this point you really should just come with me.  Red Witch is eager to speak with you, and I am here to take you to her.  If you try anything violent, then I have no qualms unleashing a few hidden aces... so what shall it be?  Fight now, or meet with Red Witch?"




Karen frowns and her hands relax, after a quick glance at the others she replies, "I'd like it if this could be solved without fighting, but why would Red Witch want to just speak with us?"


----------



## Aenion (Jun 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Arafina smiles, "Of course you hve my word that you could walk out of here.  I doubt you would survive a direct confrontation with the Red Witch, but then again by the end of the night, it won't really matter.  We are already in end-game."




"End-game?" Karen's frown deepens, "What do you mean by that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "End-game?" Karen's frown deepens, "What do you mean by that?"



 Arafina motions, "Please just follow me, all will be revealed in due time."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2004)

"I'm hungry." When Anika enters and begins speaking, he smiles.

"You know, are we sure Bishop even blew up Mexico City?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Arafina motions, "Please just follow me, all will be revealed in due time."



Cassie gently puts the guard down and looks to the others. "Shall we get moving then?"


----------



## Aenion (Jun 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie gently puts the guard down and looks to the others. "Shall we get moving then?"




Karen reluctantly nods, "I think that would be best, but I don't like it at all."


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You know, are we sure Bishop even blew up Mexico City?"




"Good question," Mark agrees. "Did he get a trial?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 23, 2004)

Anika rolls her eyes.  "He's not an elite, not per se, he's a...what did they call him...an Eternal."  She looks over at Mark.  "You guys had a meeting yesterday, and you forgot to bring up the fact that there's someone coming who wants to destroy the world?"

She turns back to Paragon.  "He's from another dimension, an Earth like ours, but different.  His henchmen, Red Witch and Genocide are on our world, as well as a couple of people from his world that are trying to stop him, Kal and Aris.  Overseer was stopped from destroying the other world, the one he's from, by some guy named Captain Cosmos.  Ryan is this Earth's equivalent of Captain Cosmos, and he's probably afraid of him, that's why Genocide's been trying to kidnap Ryan.  Except Ryan's not looking very 'cosmosy' anymore, so now is when he'll probably make his entrance.  Or, more precisely, according to the vision I had, while we're occupying ourselves fighting Cardinal...of course, in my vision, Ryan was still glowing and fighting Cardinal," she scratches her head and takes a breath.

"And I'm not trying to make any excuses for terrorists.  I think they're cowardly scum," she adds, not caring that Bishop was standing next to her.  "But while I have no doubt Cardinal did this," she says pointing out towards the ruins of Eden, "I'm not so sure she wiped out Mexico City.   If she can just make a city that large disappear, why didn't she do that here?"  She turns to Bishop.  "Did you guys really have anything to do with Mexico City?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika rolls her eyes.  "He's not an elite, not per se, he's a...what did they call him...an Eternal."  She looks over at Mark.  "You guys had a meeting yesterday, and you forgot to bring up the fact that there's someone coming who wants to destroy the world?"




"Mark never made it to the meeting, he was leading your team in Bangkok," Paragon replies.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She turns back to Paragon.  "He's from another dimension, an Earth like ours, but different.  His henchmen, Red Witch and Genocide are on our world, as well as a couple of people from his world that are trying to stop him, Kal and Aris.  Overseer was stopped from destroying the other world, the one he's from, by some guy named Captain Cosmos.  Ryan is this Earth's equivalent of Captain Cosmos, and he's probably afraid of him, that's why Genocide's been trying to kidnap Ryan.  Except Ryan's not looking very 'cosmosy' anymore, so now is when he'll probably make his entrance.  Or, more precisely, according to the vision I had, while we're occupying ourselves fighting Cardinal...of course, in my vision, Ryan was still glowing and fighting Cardinal," she scratches her head and takes a breath.




Paragon nods, waiting for her to continue.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And I'm not trying to make any excuses for terrorists.  I think they're cowardly scum," she adds, not caring that Bishop was standing next to her.  "But while I have no doubt Cardinal did this," she says pointing out towards the ruins of Eden, "I'm not so sure she wiped out Mexico City.   If she can just make a city that large disappear, why didn't she do that here?"  She turns to Bishop.  "Did you guys really have anything to do with Mexico City?"




Bishop grins, "I actually rather liked Mexico City, very liberal city, and very open to elites.  We, Pantheon had nothing to do with it, take that as you will, but it does not serve our cause well to randomly destroy whole population centers.  No offense taken Anika, I rather think terrorists are quite abhorrent, but one man's Freedom Fighter is another man's terrorist, eh Paragon?"

"Get him out of here," Paragon gestures.

Bishop smiles and follows the guards, "And here I thought you might want to know how I got out without Cardinal knowing... hmmm..."

Paragon sighs, "Wait... Anika do you honestly think this _vision_ of yours may come true?"

*Karen & Cassie*

The other teens follow Cassie's lead and get into the elevator.  Arafina smiles sweetly, "Thank you for listening to reason.  I rather dislike violence, it is quite distasteful."


----------



## Aenion (Jun 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> The other teens follow Cassie's lead and get into the elevator.  Arafina smiles sweetly, "Thank you for listening to reason.  I rather dislike violence, it is quite distasteful."




Karen doesn't say a word to Arafina, anger and fear fighting a quiet war inside of her. She just stands in the elevator close to Kal, _That's coming from the who leads us to the former mistress of hell like lambs to the slaughter._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Mark never made it to the meeting, he was leading your team in Bangkok," Paragon replies.




"Oh, yeah.  Sorry, I'm tired."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop grins, "I actually rather liked Mexico City, very liberal city, and very open to elites.  We, Pantheon had nothing to do with it, take that as you will, but it does not serve our cause well to randomly destroy whole population centers.  No offense taken Anika, I rather think terrorists are quite abhorrent, but one man's Freedom Fighter is another man's terrorist, eh Paragon?"
> 
> "Get him out of here," Paragon gestures.
> 
> ...




Anika bites her tongue, swallowing the automatic sarcastic reply that normally would have come as a response to that.  "Yes.  At first I didn't understand how it could come to pass, but with everything that's happened lately, I'm certain it will come true if we allow it to."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika bites her tongue, swallowing the automatic sarcastic reply that normally would have come as a response to that.  "Yes.  At first I didn't understand how it could come to pass, but with everything that's happened lately, I'm certain it will come true if we allow it to."





Paragon listens his face softening, "Alright, then I think we don't have much of a choice we ar going to have to work together on this one," he says gesturing to Bihop, "I still don't think we should ally ourselves with Cardinal but if this Overseer is even worse news then Cardinal..."

Kensei nods, "So what is the plan Josiah?"

"Justice Elite along with Bishop make our way back inside and try and make contact with Cardinal..." Paragon starts.

Bishop quips, "If we go in, I want to bring Ryan with me, I think he may be the extra Ace we need to keep Cardinal in line..."

"What?" Paragon turns to Ryan, "what ace?"

Bishop grins, "It's a longshot."

Paragon clenches his fist, "The choice is Ryan's to make."

*Cassie & Karen*

The elevator trvels up slowly, "Please relax all of you.  This isn't so bad, I mean if anything you can think of it as a front row seat at perhaps one of the greatest events in the history of mankind... perhaps existence... or so the Red Witch claims.  I figure it has to be at least interesting, and the pay is quite nice," she shrugs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 23, 2004)

*Cassie*


Cassie looks at Arafina with a very good poker face. "And how does this consule us, given you've already established your reputation as a fairly good liar, what with being a spy and traitor." flexes her hands unconsoucly. "And what is this.. mysterious event you're speaking of, I am really getting tired of generalities and vague statements."


----------



## Samnell (Jun 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon clenches his fist, "The choice is Ryan's to make."




"If he's going, we're going," Mark insists. He gives Paragon a slightly pleading look, "We got into this as a team and I think we should see it through as one."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 24, 2004)

"What am I going to do, Bishop?" he says, practically spitting the name. "Beat her to death with a piece of concrete?"

"If I'm going at all, I have a couple of conditions. First, anyone in Legacy who wants to come, can. That includes Kelly Mitchell, since I belive her contract was never technically nullified. Second, you guys will tell me what's going on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What am I going to do, Bishop?" he says, practically spitting the name. "Beat her to death with a piece of concrete?"
> 
> "If I'm going at all, I have a couple of conditions. First, anyone in Legacy who wants to come, can. That includes Kelly Mitchell, since I belive her contract was never technically nullified. Second, you guys will tell me what's going on."




“Fine your team can come, but no dice with Kelly Mitchell her parents want her home, they take precedence over your childish demands.  Alright, Bishop you screw us, and I will personally kick your bleeding arse.  Mark, Kensei get the teams ready we move in 15, Bishop you show us the way in,” Paragon commands.

Bishop nods turning to Ryan, “I am not sure what you can do, but I think you and Cardinal may be connected.  If this is happening to you, something similar may be happening to her.  It is a hunch, my American friend.  One that I am willing to risk.”

Kensei nods, “Alright, Justice Elite you heard the boss,” he turns to Mark, placing a hand on his shoulder, “looks like we get together.”

*Cassie & Karen*

The elevator stops and the door slides open to reveal a large circular chamber.  In the center of the chamber is a raised dais, with a large crimson throne of metal.  Draped across is the Red Witch in a long sleek crimson gown, her curly red locks flowing about her sinister yet beautiful face.  In the shadows, away from the light that focuses on the red witch, figures seem to move, but it could just be a trick of the darkness…

A crimson staff floats just to her right.  She smiles speaking softly, in her sultry voice, “Welcome children, I am pleased that you could make it.  I have been waiting to repay some kindness to Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon for quite some time… the rest of you are just victims of circumstance quite sadly.”


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2004)

Anika, realizing they were now abandoning their rescue mission, at her behest, no less, gets angry at herself for not foreseeing that.  _"Stopping Overseer is more important,"_ she tells herself.  _"I hope I'm right about this."_

She walks over to Ryan and takes his hand in hers.  The light blue aura of her force field envelops him.  "Just in case.  You look good in blue," she says with a smile.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> The elevator stops and the door slides open to reveal a large circular chamber.  In the center of the chamber is a raised dais, with a large crimson throne of metal.  Draped across is the Red Witch in a long sleek crimson gown, her curly red locks flowing about her sinister yet beautiful face.  In the shadows, away from the light that focuses on the red witch, figures seem to move, but it could just be a trick of the darkness…
> 
> A crimson staff floats just to her right.  She smiles speaking softly, in her sultry voice, “Welcome children, I am pleased that you could make it.  I have been waiting to repay some kindness to Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon for quite some time… the rest of you are just victims of circumstance quite sadly.”




Karen glances around the room, despite her fear she couldn't help to feel some awe. Her eyes eventually come to rest on the staff, _That must be the staff Aris and Kal were talking about._

"V-victims?" Karen stutters, "W-what are you going to do with us?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen glances around the room, despite her fear she couldn't help to feel some awe. Her eyes eventually come to rest on the staff, _That must be the staff Aris and Kal were talking about._
> 
> "V-victims?" Karen stutters, "W-what are you going to do with us?"




"That all depens," she purrs, "no just how vindictive I plan on being.  I mean honestly, you are pretty inconsequential.  But I have some rather delicate unfinished business with some of you.  The rest of you, I figure could leave if you like, but I am keeping Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon."

Kal scowls, "I don't think so Red Witch!"

Aris glanes to Karen, "No, we came here to bring you down!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "That all depens," she purrs, "no just how vindictive I plan on being. I mean honestly, you are pretty inconsequential. But I have some rather delicate unfinished business with some of you. The rest of you, I figure could leave if you like, but I am keeping Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon."
> 
> Kal scowls, "I don't think so Red Witch!"
> 
> Aris glanes to Karen, "No, we came here to bring you down!"



"I thought.." stops and takes a ready pose in case things go south. "I would say Red Witch that we might not all be easily swatted down before the others get you." Cassie says, knowing with all likelihood her powers are going to be least effective against a powerful elite who can harm from a distance, but determined at the very least to give her firends an opening if it comes to that. "And what is this.. event you speak of that makes our presence all but moot."

OOC: I should have the pc done by tuesday eve for your other game toki. Sorry about the delay.. work issues limiting my creative time.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 27, 2004)

"NO! I will not let you threaten my friends, I'm not leaving Kal nor Aris alone with you," as Karen's resolve hardens, her crystalline hair starts to form into sharp spikes, unlike Cassie her tactical insight limits itself to turning her focus to the staff and quickly estimating how she could reach it in one leap.

ooc: activating energy field


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 29, 2004)

"My *childish* demands?" Ryan asks increduously. "You are so full of..." Ryan's voice trails off. _I'm the eighteen year old who's forced to act like he's thirty or something. You're the thirty year old who acts like you're eighteen. Eurotrash._

"Yeah, sorry 'friend' but it's just as likely that since Cardinal and I are so connected, she somehow took a bunch of power from me. Anyways, there's no reason that I'm gonna keep her in line."

"Thanks, Anika," Ryan says, finally smiling. _I wonder if this thing is permanent? What would happen to my life?_


----------



## Samnell (Jun 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kensei nods, “Alright, Justice Elite you heard the boss,” he turns to Mark, placing a hand on his shoulder, “looks like we get together.”



"Looks like," Mark agreed. "We'll need the warm bodies."

  EDIT: Just geting my thread sub back.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

Bishop grins, “Fine it seems you are all hell bent to venture right into the mouth of death itself, I like that.  I have to respect that, I take back all the horrible things I have ever said about the UNJE.  Well everything that does not pertain to Paragon.”

Paragon scowls, “Shut up Bishop, as far as I am concerned, you are still a terrorist, a killer, and a criminal.  This changes nothing.”  Paragon then turns his glare to Ryan, “We will continue that thought later, Comet,” he intones.

Kensei smirks, “Relax Josiah, he is just shaken, it has been a rough night for all of us, and frankly my good time with Order was interrupted pretty abruptly, so I am a little miffed too.  But we have a job to do, and it looks like everyone here for whatever reason can help, so lets get to it,” he pats Mark on the shoulder, “Including the terrorist.”

“I prefer the term freedom fighter,” Bishop replies slyly.

*Karen & Kelly*

Red Witch cackles, “Oh this is entertaining you really think you can possibly challenge me.  I find that mildly interesting, but if you are itching for a fight, I can oblige you.  Although the results will be messy.”

Kid Paragon grins, “Save it Red Witch we foiled you once, we can do it again.”

“Correction, you didn’t foil anything, and your betters are not here to save you kids, this time,” Red Witch grins.

Miracle Girl just gulps, “Be careful guys…”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2004)

Cassie


"So if we're so totally useless why do you need us?" she asks as she circles around the Red Witch, looking for a way to distract the powerful Elite.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cassie & Karen*

"Because I like to see the look of terror on your young faces before I destroy you utterly, actually.  But that can wait till later unless you prefer for me to send you to the darkest path immediately," the Red Witch croons, Arafina giving a slight a smirk.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2004)

"Quite frankly, I'm not so much shaken as annoyed, Kensei. I don't like dealing with punks. And as far I'm concerned, this is already over Paragon," Ryan says, finishing with a sneer and a roll of his eyes.

"You prefer freedom fighter. I prefer the truth. So, is the terrorist going to show us to Cardinal or what?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 22, 2004)

Anika gives Ryan's hand a squeeze and glances up at him with a 'please-don't-do-this-right-now' look. "Yeah, I think we're ready as we're ever going to be.  Let's do this."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> "Because I like to see the look of terror on your young faces before I destroy you utterly, actually.  But that can wait till later unless you prefer for me to send you to the darkest path immediately," the Red Witch croons, Arafina giving a slight a smirk.




"If you're not gonna kill us right away than please tell us what is going to happen," Karen asks, the trembling in her voice apparent to all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "If you're not gonna kill us right away than please tell us what is going to happen," Karen asks, the trembling in her voice apparent to all.



 "Oh no, and spoil the surprise, please, you will see what is going to happen soon enough, and then you will all know fear and suffering.  You will bow to the Overseer, and you will feel the pleasures of hell on Earth.  Then only then, will I begin to destroy you, one by one, savoring every minute of my vengeance, then when I am finished your families will suffer the same fates... such is the fate of those that dare oppose us," Red Witch croons.

Kal scowls, "I don't think so, lets take her... we have to do it now..."

Aris is frozen in fear... "She is too powerful... too powerful..." she murmurs.

*Kelly*

Kelly is escorted to her tent, and the door is closed behind her.  It is bare on the inside with tables, and some computer systems online but little else.  There is a single light lighting the interior, and it casts strange shadows over the walls.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2004)

Kelly allows herself to be led to the tent, and when the door is shut behind her, she throws herself down into a chair with a sigh.  She knew she could help, she just knew it, but Paragon wouldn't let her, and now she had nothing to do but to wait for an Aerodyne to take her home to her parents who wouldn't want her to come back and be part of Legacy no matter what.

_Its not fair, I ws good enough to be put on Legacy, so I should be good enough now, I mean, its not like Mark and Anika had gotten tons of training before being put on Legacy, and I have been getting more powerful too.  Before I couldn't use my winds for Telekinesis, I couldn't do half so much with my lightning or my hail,_ she thought to herself as she settled herself for a wait, not knowing how long it would take to get an Aerodyne out here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly allows herself to be led to the tent, and when the door is shut behind her, she throws herself down into a chair with a sigh.  She knew she could help, she just knew it, but Paragon wouldn't let her, and now she had nothing to do but to wait for an Aerodyne to take her home to her parents who wouldn't want her to come back and be part of Legacy no matter what.
> 
> _Its not fair, I ws good enough to be put on Legacy, so I should be good enough now, I mean, its not like Mark and Anika had gotten tons of training before being put on Legacy, and I have been getting more powerful too.  Before I couldn't use my winds for Telekinesis, I couldn't do half so much with my lightning or my hail,_ she thought to herself as she settled herself for a wait, not knowing how long it would take to get an Aerodyne out here.



 Kelly feels the weather changing something or someone is affecting the air, the winds, the very essence of the weather itself.   The presence chills her, and it seems almost ominous, and alien something she has not felt before.  As she sees slight glimpses of shadows moving in and out focus...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2004)

Kelly perks up at the shifting weather, she was not happy.  The weather was hers, hers to control, and she wouldn't willingly let it be changed by someone else, even tired as she was from everything that hap happened, she wanted to know who it was that was messing around in her domain.

She poked her head out of the tents opening to look up at the sky to see if she could tell what was going on the weather.  Her indignation quickly overwhelms her sense,and she reaches out with her powers to undo the damage being done to the weather patterns.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly perks up at the shifting weather, she was not happy.  The weather was hers, hers to control, and she wouldn't willingly let it be changed by someone else, even tired as she was from everything that hap happened, she wanted to know who it was that was messing around in her domain.
> 
> She poked her head out of the tents opening to look up at the sky to see if she could tell what was going on the weather.  Her indignation quickly overwhelms her sense,and she reaches out with her powers to undo the damage being done to the weather patterns.



 Kelly looks up into the sky and sees the strange lights in the sky, the aurora borealis that seems to course across the sky.  A light rain continues to fall but it soon grows harder, despite what Kelly tries it seems the weather has a mind of its own… or at least it seems that way…

The sky shimmer with light as lightning flashes down and strikes a tree splintering it across the tent that Kelly was in catching it on fire, and the ground shakes terribly, nearly knocking most of the people on the island to the ground!

*Legacy and Company…*

“What in bloody hell?” Paragon shouts.

Kensei floating above the ground looks around, “An earthquake… just what we didn’t need.”

“Oh man this is way lame… first I get my new uniform wet and bloody and now earthquakes,” Redline complains.

“Uhh sir,” a UNJE soldier rushes towards Paragon bursting into the tent, “sir… Paragon… sir, we have picked up six aerodynes headed this way sir, and they are not responding… permission to engage?”

“Bloody hell, what in the hell is going on?  Okay engage… Kensei, come with me, we are going to make sure those aerodynes don’t get through, damn it all to hell.  Atlas, Redline assist the kids, and keep the terrorist in line.”

Atlas nods, “Will do J, alright Legacy lets move, B-man you too,” he says pointing to Bishop as Paragon and Kensei fly out of the tent.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh no, and spoil the surprise, please, you will see what is going to happen soon enough, and then you will all know fear and suffering.  You will bow to the Overseer, and you will feel the pleasures of hell on Earth.  Then only then, will I begin to destroy you, one by one, savoring every minute of my vengeance, then when I am finished your families will suffer the same fates... such is the fate of those that dare oppose us," Red Witch croons.
> 
> Kal scowls, "I don't think so, lets take her... we have to do it now..."
> 
> Aris is frozen in fear... "She is too powerful... too powerful..." she murmurs.




Karen looks from Red Witch to Cassie, Kal and Aris, _Something seems wrong about Aris, why does she have a change of heart all of a sudden?_ "I'm with Kal. Since you're not going to tell us what is happening, I'm not going to stand here waiting for you to kill us when you feel like it."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2004)

Kelly dives out of the burning tent and snarls, a frown twisting her beautiful face.  The blond popstar does what she can to increase the rain over the tent, intending to put out the flames.  She wondered exactly what to do, Paragon had had her brought to the tent under guard and now the tent was ruined.  She floated herself above the tent, wanting to be close to the Auroro, enthralled by its power.  The girl stopped in her attempts to repair the weather, content, for the moment just to watch it.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen looks from Red Witch to Cassie, Kal and Aris, _Something seems wrong about Aris, why does she have a change of heart all of a sudden?_ "I'm with Kal. Since you're not going to tell us what is happening, I'm not going to stand here waiting for you to kill us when you feel like it."



"Quick note, I don't have a family, I was the result of a test tube and a knife, Witch." siddles off to the opposite side of her from the others, ready to move if it comes to that.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Atlas nods, “Will do J, alright Legacy lets move, B-man you too,” he says pointing to Bishop as Paragon and Kensei fly out of the tent.



"Ok," Mark agrees. "Let's try to speed things up, guys."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok," Mark agrees. "Let's try to speed things up, guys."



 Atlas smirks, “Sure thing boss,” he turns to Redline, “lets-”

But he does not get a chance to finish as the earth shakes again.  Atlas shouts loudly as the earthquakes wracks the whole island and the sound of thunder and the flashes of lightning can be seen.  Ryan feels a pain deep in the pit of his stomach; it wracks through his whole body, not debilitating pain though.

The sky flashes with color as the tent overhead gets ripped away by a violent wind and the world it self seems to spiral into madness.  In the air… one could hear maniacal cold… deep laughter… a voice so cruel… so alien… it chills even the strongest straight to the bone.

It is at this point that Sarah appears, as just a ghostly image, she says a single cryptic phrase, “It is time…”

As the teens look around the island is assailed by the elements as large waves look to crash into the island and swallow up into the very water itself as the earth shakes, and the winds howl, and the torrential rainfall rips away at the island…

Then all goes still… as if frozen in place as the scenery fades… to look like a shade… a pale version of reality.  Sarah looks more firm here and beside stands the ebon bald woman in the purple robe with her hour glass staff.  

The teens of Legacy, including Kelly, find themselves in this midway void with the woman, and Sarah.  She stands silent scanning the blinking faces.  

The woman breaks the silence, “I am sorry we had to meet like this, it seems that Ryan has run out of time… to save one world I must act.  But I cannot act openly so I have decided to thrust this responsibility upon you all.  Ryan will need people he can trust in the days ahead, I apologize for the path that has befallen all of you.”

Sarah nods, but says nothing.

*Karen and Cassie*

Red Witch grins, “How cute, so no parents so you will not be missed then?  Well then perhaps,” she gestures and a hulking form of darkness coalesces from the shadows and kneels at her side, “we should just skip to that point right now?”

“Hmm… I like that idea,” she turns her gaze to Kal, “Infernal Darkness, minions of power, I invoke thee!” she cackles and a lance of dark energy crackles from the staff and rips right through Kid Paragon, he screams as it courses through him… and collapses…

Red Witch smiles, “His soul is mine… kill the rest but save Miracle Girl for me…” she commands to her dark servant.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Cassie*
> 
> Red Witch grins, “How cute, so no parents so you will not be missed then?  Well then perhaps,” she gestures and a hulking form of darkness coalesces from the shadows and kneels at her side, “we should just skip to that point right now?”
> 
> ...




"Kal?! NOOO!" Karen screams when Kal drops to the ground, her saphire eyes narrow on the staff and with a powerful leap she launches herself at it, hoping to grab it and with luck snap it in 2 in the process.

ooc: using leaping to get to the staff (I would give attack stats but I can't seem to find *our* rogue's gallery anywhere :s )


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2004)

Cassie wastes no time, leaping forward to attack in close with the Red Witch, her fury quite hot at the callous treatment of Kid Paragon. Her only thought is to make the insane witch pay for her treachery.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie wastes no time, leaping forward to attack in close with the Red Witch, her fury quite hot at the callous treatment of Kid Paragon. Her only thought is to make the insane witch pay for her treachery.




_*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Red Witch 12, Karen 8; wait to see if any choose to use Hero Points before we press._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The woman breaks the silence, “I am sorry we had to meet like this, it seems that Ryan has run out of time… to save one world I must act. But I cannot act openly so I have decided to thrust this responsibility upon you all. Ryan will need people he can trust in the days ahead, I apologize for the path that has befallen all of you.”



_What did I take and when did I take it?_ Mark demanded of himself in a near panic for a moment before realizing other people were seeing the same things he was. _This is some freaky ._

"Uh...ok. So what do we need to do?" Mark asks with growing confidence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _What did I take and when did I take it?_ Mark demanded of himself in a near panic for a moment before realizing other people were seeing the same things he was. _This is some freaky ._
> 
> "Uh...ok. So what do we need to do?" Mark asks with growing confidence.




The ebon woman creases an odd facsimile of a smile, “You have become more outspoken Mark, and I am pleased to see you slowly grow as a leader.  Your destiny, one of many is bright… though stray too far from your path… and the fall will be hard…”

She pauses as Sarah speaks, “The child of night can help you… your war against Overseer is just beginning, and frankly, it may never end.  But a stalemate is a victory in the face of certain destruction.  I must congratulate you all, you are among the first of a new generation of travelers, those that shall travel between worlds.”

“But this journey does not end at the destination… it only begins,” the ebon woman looks to Ryan, “he is special like his sister… although more pure…” she wrinkles her face, “he will need you because your essence has not been changed.  I wish I could explain more, but it is not to be, some things must remain unknown to lesser mortals.”

Sarah nods, “Now I must serve my purpose and aid in protecting my world, this is goodbye my friends, we may meet again, but I will be forever changed.  I will no longer be Sarah, but the eternal Sanctuary…”

Yoshi blinks, “Wicked… you mean like… you are going away?”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2004)

"Who? whats going on? The last I knew, I was next to the tent, and now its all gone.  Where you the one messing around with the weather?"  the popstar asks curiously.  She floats towards the others and comes to rest by Anika and Ryan. Trusting in them, even if only subconsciously, to know what they are doing, and to protect her, though she'd never admit a need for protection.  She was the youngest there, and after everything that had happened to her, she wasn't feeling too confident, especially in this place, whatever it was.

"Who is the Child of Night thats gonna help us?  And what exactly is this Overseer that we are gonna fight and why exactly can't we beat him?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2004)

A million questions flash through Ryan's head. _Huh? Run out of time? For what? What should I do? What is Mark's path? Who is this lady? What war? Why won't it end? What does she mean by travelers? What does she mean by Laura? What essence? And what's the deal with Sarah?_

A burning desire to know fills Ryan, but he instead looks around confused. "Uh...did you like learn to speak English from the same school Fortune Cookie Boy went to, or what? Because I didn't understand 90% of what you said. Come again?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Red Witch 12, Karen 8; wait to see if any choose to use Hero Points before we press._




ooc: yes please a hero point to reroll initiative


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2004)

Anika seems as confused as the others.  "So...you're helping by not helping and speaking in riddles?  What was that earthquake?  Is Overseer attacking now?  Why can't you help?  You know he'll destroy the world if he has his way."

She looks to Sarah.  "Why are you leaving?  How are protecting the world by going away?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James looks a bit confussed but does not comment. He smiles at Sarah and looks around for Kiyana thinking _this is to weird for me... never ending battles, fight, don't fight, going away to become something else... man I wish we were fighting some more dino or something easy_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika seems as confused as the others.  "So...you're helping by not helping and speaking in riddles?  What was that earthquake?  Is Overseer attacking now?  Why can't you help?  You know he'll destroy the world if he has his way."
> 
> She looks to Sarah.  "Why are you leaving?  How are protecting the world by going away?"




Sarah listens to Anika as the surroundings slowly shift into ghostly images of some city… though it isn’t any that the teens seem to recognize in the ghostly surroundings.  Sarah smiles, “I know this all seems confusing Anika, but I have to do this.  It is a choice that I was given, our world needs a protector, and I was chosen to be that protector, and stop Overseer’s advance… before his attack can begin in full earnest.”

**POOF!!!!**

”Chrono!  Babe, how are you going to throw this party with all my pals and not invite me?” Chaos the child like being appears with a flourish and grins at the teens.

“Chaos, so glad of you to join us,” Chrono says as she turns her attention from the boy and to the teens, “All you need to know is that your journey is far from over, your lives have become more and more intertwined, and I have seen countless outcomes of your destinies and fates.  This is only one step in your journey.  But you will never be free of Overseer, and he will never be free of you, but it is your destiny to challenge him, just as your predecessor before you.”

”Yeah tough break Ryan, you got the shaft,” Chaos jokes, ”But we have to jet, Sanctuary you know what you have to do, Chrono we can’t keep them any longer, time to send these little pups on their way.  Good luck guys,” Chaos grins as the three eternal fade, Sarah smiles sweetly before you all feel your bodies being wrenched apart…

Kiyana grabs hold of James hand very tightly and squeezes it tightly trying not to lose him as the teens open their eyes and find themselves standing in a park it looks like.  The sky is sunny and clear, and they can see a large gathering of people listening to some music on a stage.  The clothes though… look different then anything you are used to, just kind of out of date…

Towering over the trees is a statue of a man, he looks muscular and powerful, and a cape seems to blow in the wind, though frozen in place.  He salutes, though you can see the face since the statue’s back is too you.

A young kid on a skateboard skates by and pauses, brushing back his blonde hair, “Whoa wicked threads,” he says, “you guys like superheroes or something?”

_BTW Ryan is glowing again... and his body is back "normal"_

*Karen & Cassie*

_*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Karen 17, Red Witch 12; Karen rolls a 17, after using a Hero Point._

Cassie leaps forward and swings at the Red Witch but she misses with her incredible skills.  Although the Red Witch barely evaded the attack herself, she cackles even louder, “How cute… you think you can challenge me!?  I am the Red Witch, Mistress of Darkness, and Lady of Hell!”

_Cassie rolled a 19 to strike and missed with her strike, she is now engaged in melee with Red Witch._

The shadow demon flies through the air coming to float nearest Cassie and bashes it ebon horns into Cassie’s head.   The blow connects with resounding force!  Cassie stumbles from the attack…

_The shadow demon got a 33 to strike, and Cassie makes a Fortitude save and rolls a 21.  I will wait to see if she wishes to use a Hero point or proceed on._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2004)

Ryan looks around, observing his glowing body. "Just once," he remarks, mostly to himself, "Can someone NOT speak in riddles? I mean, why not just give us the basic facts."

_This place is wierd. I have a bad feeling about this. The clothes are strange..._

Ryan looks down at the child, furrowing his brow. "Well, yeah, I guess. I mean, we're Elites on Legacy who work for the UN Justice Elite." _Please don't tell me this is what I think it is...I've had a pretty bad week._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

That would be a yes mr. gm..


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2004)

Anika glances around at her new surroundings, trying to make sense of it all.  As Ryan speaks to the kid, she stares at the huge statue when her eyes widen as the realization hits her.  "Superheroes...?" she thinks, looking back at the child.  "Uh, hey, have you heard of Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl?" she asks the child.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looks around, observing his glowing body. "Just once," he remarks, mostly to himself, "Can someone NOT speak in riddles? I mean, why not just give us the basic facts."
> 
> _This place is wierd. I have a bad feeling about this. The clothes are strange..._
> 
> Ryan looks down at the child, furrowing his brow. "Well, yeah, I guess. I mean, we're Elites on Legacy who work for the UN Justice Elite." _Please don't tell me this is what I think it is...I've had a pretty bad week._




The kid looks a little surprised, “Elites…” he stumbles back, “Oh my god… you work for the Elites… don’t hurt me… please!”  He stumbles back and trips over his skateboard.

Kiyana furrows her brow, “What is going on?”

“I was just going to ask the question…” a young man’s voice calls out, “Teen Justice Assemble!”

Leaping from the trees is a tall slim youth with dark hair, and black and blue suit with a blue domino mask; not to mention very attractive.  He has a black cape with blue trim, and blue stiff hard boots.  He does a flip in the air and lands on his feet.  He speaks again, “Stand back kid… the Elites are no laughing matter… question is how did they get their hands on the tech to manipulate dimensional physics?”

“Not sure Nightchild,” a female voice calls as a young woman drops down as well.  She wears a red leather body suit and has pink hair with a mischievous smile on her bright face.  Her skin is tanned and she is fairly attractive.  She holds device in hand, “Yep this is definitely the source of the anomaly… maybe they are working for Overseer now?”

“I hope not, Gadget,” Nightchild quips as a second figure floats down his feet not totally touching the ground.  He wears a long dark cloak with a hood that shrouds his face; stars seem to trail his approach, as he floats in silence.

**WHOOSH!**

A young black woman speeds around the group of teens and then settles on the opposite side of the teens.  She wears tight black jeans that flare at the ankles and a pink cut-off short that reads ‘Velocity’ on it.  She smile sweetly, “Hi…”

Kiyana smiles weakly, “Hi…”

“Hello, possible bad guys here,” Gadget replies with a sigh.

“Oh… sorry,” the speedy girl clenches her fists, but still smiles sweetly.

“Hold up team… did I hear you say, Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl?” Nightchild questions.

*Karen & Cassie*

Cassie reels from the strike, but shakes off the effect, and is still ready for action!

_Cassie rolls a 21 on the reroll, and she is not Stunned._

Jimmy clenches his fist and jumps forward with a powerful punch right into the shadow demon’s side slamming it back against the wall.  It slams against the wall stunned for the moment.  Jimmy cracks a smile.

_Jimmy rolls a 22 to strike, and the shadow demon rolls a 9 on its damage save, it is Stunned and takes 1 Lethal._

Miracle Girl turns invisible and then flies upward putting herself out of melee range as she plots out her next move.  She yells out, “Get the staff… it is our only hope!”  Karen leaps at the staff and reaches it in one mighty leap, and grasps the staff with her crystalline hands and tries to break it but to no avail!  The staff seems to be made of some metallic metal… within it are swirling images of faces… and moans…

Red Witch cackles, “Foolish child… you are too weak to destroy it!”

_Karen rolls a 15 to strike… the Staff makes its first damage save of 27 versus her strength, the second versus her energy field is a 29.  It takes no damage._

Red Witch invokes the dark spirits and a field shimmers over her as she takes to the air with a wicked grin not ven bothering to reach for her floating staff.  She looks down with a wicked look, “I do not need its power to crush you welps…”

_*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Karen 17, Red Witch 12; Karen rolls a 17, after using a Hero Point.  Now Cassie’s turn… Red Witch is now 40 feet above the ground._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2004)

"Are you guys talking about Kal and Aris?" Kelly asks blinking, she was taking the arrival of the super-teens rather calmly, but that was mostly because a thought had occured to her, a rather disturbing thought.  The popstar was clad in a pair of shorts and an over-sized sweatshirt, and if this really was Aris's world, that meant her credit cards were no good.  No shopping, even if she could find a place that was stylish enough.  It was a disaster.

"Uh, I know these clothes don't really look that great, and I'd want to beat me up too if I was wearing them, but if you are Kal and Aris's friend's couldn't we like just talk about all of this?" the girls asks jokingly (Diplomacy check, +10), wanting everyone to calm down.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James smiles and says "*Ah yea were the good guys and all... I mean you know the Young Justice Elite and all, sponsored by the U.N. and all… world famous and all that stuff. And yea were friends and all of  Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl... who said they where from another dimension or something... oh man this day just keeps getting weirder and weirder... I like you and all Sarah but what is what with all of this stuff? I should have study more in my classes...*" he then looks over at Kiyana and gives a weak smile and squeezes her hand tight


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2004)

"'Teen Justice assemble?'  What is this, a comic book?" Anika thinks, shaking her head.  "It's true, we're not in Kansas anymore.  But why did they send us here?  To hide Ryan from Overseer, maybe?" she thinks, glancing over at the once-again-glowing Ryan.  "How are we supposed to do anything here...?"

Anika tenses a bit, but tries to speak calmly.  "Look, what my friends are trying to say is, we're not from this world.  And we're sure as heck not working for Overseer.  In fact, he's trying to destroy our world and we're trying to stop him.  Kal and Aris followed Red Witch and Genocide to our world and they're helping us.  My name is...I'm Valkyrie," she says with a smile.

"When in Rome..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "'Teen Justice assemble?'  What is this, a comic book?" Anika thinks, shaking her head.  "It's true, we're not in Kansas anymore.  But why did they send us here?  To hide Ryan from Overseer, maybe?" she thinks, glancing over at the once-again-glowing Ryan.  "How are we supposed to do anything here...?"
> 
> Anika tenses a bit, but tries to speak calmly.  "Look, what my friends are trying to say is, we're not from this world.  And we're sure as heck not working for Overseer.  In fact, he's trying to destroy our world and we're trying to stop him.  Kal and Aris followed Red Witch and Genocide to our world and they're helping us.  My name is...I'm Valkyrie," she says with a smile.
> 
> "When in Rome..."




_Kelly got a Diplomacy roll of 19._

Nightchild listens to Kelly; a short pause follows as the rest of the team relaxes.  A purple and black hardsuit descends from the sky and lands on the same side as the young speedster, from the shape and frame, it looks female.  The shiny metallic helmet visor reflects the sunlight nicely.  Nightchild finally speaks, “Okay, we talked it over, and we think you may not be working for the Elites…”

Gadget nods, “Nope, your fashion sense… is a little dark for the Elites… but you said you came from another world, and you ran into Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon?  Awesome, where are they Valkyrie?”

The hardsuit speaks, in a mechanical female voice, “I still don’t like it Nightchild… too convenient,” she places a hand on her hip, “I have never heard of these guys, and they look pretty high tech… or at least they share the same tailor.  Besides the fashion disaster,” she quips.

Nightchild relaxes, “I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt Danger Girl,” he shrugs, “besides if they are trying to stop Overseer, then I am all for them.”

Danger Girl speaks in a tone that verges on annoyance, “I still don’t like it.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep. Mark didn't know what he did, but he definitely did something. A lot of something. LSD, maybe? It could be something new. Mark didn't remember trying anything new, but so far as he knew he'd been clean for a few months. He had a sinking feeling that being clean was part of a very extended trip.

_Whatever. Might as well talk to them._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The hardsuit speaks, in a mechanical female voice, “I still don’t like it Nightchild… too convenient,” she places a hand on her hip, “I have never heard of these guys, and they look pretty high tech… or at least they share the same tailor. Besides the fashion disaster,” she quips.



"If you think it's convenient, consider it from our end. None of this makes sense. We could really use Tommy here or something," Mark sighed.



> Nightchild relaxes, “I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt Danger Girl,” he shrugs, “besides if they are trying to stop Overseer, then I am all for them."



"We are," Mark agreed. _That is assuming this isn't a really wild trip. But if it is, then these guys are part of it too. So maybe we -I- am after the Overseer even if I'm not?_ Mark glanced at his hands. He couldn't see through them and spiders weren't crawling out of his skin. The world didn't have that pleasant - distorted! - feeling to it. _This might actually be real. Great._ "We, uh, just had some people send us here without telling us why or where here is."

"So you're Teen Justice?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "If you think it's convenient, consider it from our end. None of this makes sense. We could really use Tommy here or something," Mark sighed.




"And who is Tommy?" Danger Girl questions.




			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "We are," Mark agreed. _That is assuming this isn't a really wild trip. But if it is, then these guys are part of it too. So maybe we -I- am after the Overseer even if I'm not?_ Mark glanced at his hands. He couldn't see through them and spiders weren't crawling out of his skin. The world didn't have that pleasant - distorted! - feeling to it. _This might actually be real. Great._ "We, uh, just had some people send us here without telling us why or where here is."
> 
> "So you're Teen Justice?"




"Yeah that is us," Gadget replies, "we tend to get confused with Next-Gen... but they are all the way in Freedom City."

Nightchild smirks, "Yeah we keep the peace in Olympic City, when Aegis is out and about."  Nightchild pauses, "Wow... you know you remind me of someone," he says to Ryan.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> Cassie reels from the strike, but shakes off the effect, and is still ready for action!
> 
> ...




Karen frowns at the staff, a shiver running down her spine at the sight of the faces, "Well then let's see how you like getting hit by it, I'm curious what will break first you or the staff," she says looking up at Red Witch with a grim look on her face, _Please Kal be alright, I don't want to lose you_. She holds the staff with both her hands and with another leap she jumps straight up at Red Witch, swinging the staff in a mighty arc at her.

ooc: using leaping to get up at Red Witch, followed by an attack for +8 to hit, +13 L damage, also putting dodge on Red Witch so her Defense is now 19 vs Red Witch and 17 vs anything else. (I seem to have forgotten to change a lot of things on her sheet when I raised her strength to 20 :s)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 28, 2004)

"So you think the story that we come from some alternate dimension, just happened to meet Kal and Aris, have fought against the forces of the Overseer, blah blah blah...is just too convenient? Look, Dangeresque Girl or whatever you call yourselves, are you insane? I wouldn't believe that story in a million years."

Ryan sighs, kicking the ground. "Look, I can prove to you that we met Kal and Aris. For one thing, Aris says she's some kind of alien princess, and Kal prattles on and on about kicking butts. He also seems to have a huge crush on Danger Girl, and Aris seems to like Kal. Is that enough?"

"Besides, our fashion is in style. Your guy's is like ten years out of date or something. And their uniforms for our job...it's not like we go out for ice cream in these things."

"Yeah, if only Tommy were here. Then he'd only tell us how great we are, and then ditch us die while he makes his escape," Ryan says, glancing at Kelly.

_I swear, if these guys go on about Captain Cosmic or whatever, I might just have to hurt them. What a bunch of wierdos. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

Cassie richoets off a wall, using as much of the momentum from the shadow demon's punch to actually propel herself back at him full force, trying for a flanking position with Jimmy. (using strike for full effect if she can)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So you think the story that we come from some alternate dimension, just happened to meet Kal and Aris, have fought against the forces of the Overseer, blah blah blah...is just too convenient? Look, Dangeresque Girl or whatever you call yourselves, are you insane? I wouldn't believe that story in a million years."




Danger Girl cocks her head, "Danger Girl," she corrects hm, "maybe we should just teach them a lesson in manners?"

"No," Nightchild says, "and No, we are not insane.  I mean this path month we aided in stopping an invasion by Dark Caesar... put the Zombie King back down... and we lost two of our own to dimensional anomalies... so it does not sound crazy."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs, kicking the ground. "Look, I can prove to you that we met Kal and Aris. For one thing, Aris says she's some kind of alien princess, and Kal prattles on and on about kicking butts. He also seems to have a huge crush on Danger Girl, and Aris seems to like Kal. Is that enough?"




"Wow... he does know Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl," the speedster giggles, "are they both okay?"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Besides, our fashion is in style. Your guy's is like ten years out of date or something. And their uniforms for our job...it's not like we go out for ice cream in these things."




Gadget perks up, "Ten years out of date... what year are you from?"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, if only Tommy were here. Then he'd only tell us how great we are, and then ditch us die while he makes his escape," Ryan says, glancing at Kelly.




"Ouch," Yoshi says aloud smirking, "and you guys call me a jerk?"

Kiyana frowns at Ryan, "That wasn't nice, Ryan."

Nightchild glances to his team somewhat confused, "Uhh... maybe you guys could come with us?  And we can try and sort out this mess?  Maybe we can contact Paragon and the Aegis they might know what is going on?"

Danger Girl shrugs, "Sure, anything is better then listen to Angry Boy rant..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

*Karen & Cassie*

_*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Karen 17, Red Witch 12.

Make sure to use both description then OOC comment to describe in game terms exactly what you are doing with any modifiers… makes it easier for me to determine, and no guess work._

Cassie rebounds off the wall with incredible grace and punches the Demon, but its skin is incredibly thick and tough, and her attack has no effect.  But the Demon Minion recovers from its stun and slashes quickly at Jimmy, deeming him the larger threat!  The claws piece his superhuman defenses and draw blood shredding his shirt revealing his bare muscled shirt…

_Cassie rolls a 34 to strike and hits, but does not do enough damage to pierce the demon’s defenses.  The demon rolls a 22 and strikes Jimmy, and he rolls a 21 damage save and takes 1 Stun hit._

Jimmy growls and reels back with a powerful punch, flanking with Cassie!  He connects against the demon’s skull, smashing it in with great strength!  But the demon seems more resilient then it first let on and weather’s the blow with ease!

_Jimmy uses Power Attack, and makes an attack roll and gets 12, he uses an HP and gets a 20.  But the Demon Minion rolls a 24 for its damage save, and takes no damage!_

Miracle Girl focuses her power and tries to create force manacles to impair the demon’s movement, so the team can focus on Red Witch.  She focuses her power.  Force manacles spring from the ground and wrap the demon’s feet anchoring it to the floor and then blossom over the body restricting its movements…

_Miracle Girl uses her Snare power and rolls a 24 to strike.  The demon rolls a 13 for its Reflex Save and fails._

Karen leaps into the air wielding the ebon staff with a fury trying to swat the Red Witch with her own artifact!  Karen strikes with a fury, and the Red Witch raises her hands to shield her face.  She takes the blow and thankfully her force field lessens the blow to nothing…

_Karen rolls a 21 she hits.  The Red Witch makes her Damage save and rolls an 11, she spends a VP and rolls a 19 and takes no damage._

Red Witch cackles, “Nice try dear little Ruby… but before I can deal with you…” she raises a hand at an invisible place in space, “I need to handle something.”  As blue-black lightning arcs out from her outstretched hand as she utters words of power, runic symbols forming around her hand; Miracle Girl shrieks as the electricity courses over her invisible frame.  But she is tougher then she looks as well.. until she squeals, “I can’t see!”

_Red Witch rolls a 26 to strike, and Miracle Girl rolls an 11 to save.  She uses a Hero Point and gets a 17 and takes 1 Lethal point of damage.  She rolls a 17 on her Reflex save and is Dazzled; she cannot see as well.  It is now *Cassie’s* turn… the start of Round 3._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2004)

"Actually, Kal is dating Karen, and Aris is pissed about it. Anika, you were with us when we went to the botique, she was pissed when Kal asked Karen to dinner. Then Kal told that story about her empire or whatever blowing up the planet if Kal didn't marry her." Kelly corrects Ryan softly. "Hey, um, if we are gonna be here as long as Kal and Aris were back home, we are gonna need some place to crash, not to mention actual clothes. Do you guys have like a school for Elites, or super-heros or something? Kal and Aris are at ours, and turn about is fair play and all of that." the 15 year old says with one of her dazzling smiles.

"Uh, Ryan, about that. Paragon sent me to the communicaions tent to protect me since I'm not on Legacy anymore. Well, Tommy called, and he was all beat up and everything. Anyway, he didn't just leave me, well, he did leave me, but he did it to help. He got to his office and was able to turn off all the STAR bots." the teen says happily.

At Danger Girl's question, Kelly blinks, she had just assumed they were all going retro.  "We're from 2014, 10 years after the comet came and started to change humans into elites.  What year is it here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Actually, Kal is dating Karen, and Aris is pissed about it. Anika, you were with us when we went to the botique, she was pissed when Kal asked Karen to dinner. Then Kal told that story about her empire or whatever blowing up the planet if Kal didn't marry her." Kelly corrects Ryan softly. "Hey, um, if we are gonna be here as long as Kal and Aris were back home, we are gonna need some place to crash, not to mention actual clothes. Do you guys have like a school for Elites, or super-heros or something? Kal and Aris are at ours, and turn about is fair play and all of that." the 15 year old says with one of her dazzling smiles.




Danger Girl sighs in her tinny metallic voice, "Sounds like Aris alright..."

Nightchild nods, "Uhh we don't have a school... though I heard of a school in Freedom City... we all just go to the same high school... sort of... but we have a place for you to relax until we can figure out just what is going on.  Danger Girl, bring in the Falcon, we should get back to the Tower."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> At Danger Girl's question, Kelly blinks, she had just assumed they were all going retro.  "We're from 2014, 10 years after the comet came and started to change humans into elites.  What year is it here?"




_Actually Gadget..._

Gadget nods, "Interesting... not only are they spatially from another dimension... but another time as well... well it is the year 2004, I suspect this comet is what gives them their super powers... and they call metahumans elites... hmmm... interesting."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> _*Initiative:* Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Karen 17, Red Witch 12.
> _



_

Karen's leap leads her to the wall where she kicks off to launch herself at Red Witch again, her feet leaving deep marks where they touched the wall. Again Karen swings the staff towards the Witch, but instead of hitting it goes passed her as Karen tries to pin Red Witch between the staff and herself, "I will not let you harm my friends," I hope she can't cast those spells with her hands pinned.

ooc: leaping, grapple +8 to hit, +13 strength + 6L from energy field, defense 19 vs Red Witch, 17 vs others_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2004)

_Only the Legacy Team... plus Kelly is in the New World... Star and the rest of Justice Elite is back home... where ever that is... Just trying to clarify there was some confusion..._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2004)

"Huh, pink pig-tails and red leather...and she's the smart one," Anika thinks with a smirk.

"You guys have a Paragon, too?  Is he good looking with a British accent and a really arrogant jerk, by chance?" she says with a grin.  "Your tower?  Sure, better than standing aorund here."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2004)

"I don't suppouse I could beg you for some clothes could I?  I was wearing this really cute new bikini, then Tommy's sister Erica made the STAR Bots go all homicidal and shoot me with energy blasters,  anyway, they totally ruined the top, and almost killed me, Ryan had to heal me."  the young girl said, though she emphasized ruining the top over almost dying.

"Hey, if Kals' and Aris' powers work in our world, our powers should work here, right?" Kelly asks.  A quick thought and a gust later, she is floating in lazy circles around Ryan, Anika, and Mark; her eyes are as glowy as they always wore.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't suppouse I could beg you for some clothes could I?  I was wearing this really cute new bikini, then Tommy's sister Erica made the STAR Bots go all homicidal and shoot me with energy blasters,  anyway, they totally ruined the top, and almost killed me, Ryan had to heal me."  the young girl said, though she emphasized ruining the top over almost dying.




Nightchild blinks, "Uhh...  Gadget?"

Gadget smiles, "Hmm... I am sure between the girls we can find something nice."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, if Kals' and Aris' powers work in our world, our powers should work here, right?" Kelly asks.  A quick thought and a gust later, she is floating in lazy circles around Ryan, Anika, and Mark; her eyes are as glowy as they always wore.




"Great... well kudos... and congrats..." Danger Girl says, "The Falcon is here, can we go now?  Before Miss I can Fly gets even more annoying..."

Over head a sleek jets shimmers into view, hovering.  A hatch opens in the bottom, as Danger Girl flars her jump jets and moves upward.  The silent dark hooded boy makes a few motions with his hands, and the speedster begins floating up towards the jet.  He soon follows, as Gadget presses a button on her wrist and she floats up as well.  

Nightchild continues speaking. "Yeah I guess we have our Pargon, but he isn't British... he is a great guy... he is just... Paragon, I mean his only peer was Captain Cosmos... well we can continue this at the Tower... all aboard for those that want a ride."

Night Child shakes his head


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2004)

"Thanks, I think we might be friends pretty soon," Kelly says gratefully, smiling at Gadget.  She smooths out her sweatshirt, and floats her way up into the jet.  With a handmotion, Mark joins her, followed by Yoshi, and Kiyana.  She leaves those who can bring themselves up in their own manner, as well as James.

The Popstar seems oblivious to Danger girl's anoyance with her.  "So do you guys live in this tower?  Its like your headquarters, right?" she asks, chattering away as you would expect a ditzy blond to do.  "Its cool that you guys are super-heros, everyone on Legacy gets paid 2 mil., and Paragon keeps telling us that we aren't super-heros.  He's a real jerk sometimes." she comments.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2004)

Anika cocks an eyebrow when Kelly metions their powers.  She quickly realises she's still has her force field raised and floats a few inches off the ground with a pleased, if somewhat surprised, look on her face.  "Interesting," she thinks, as she flies up to the jet with the others.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2004)

"Hmmm, Kal and Aris went to Cool Earth because they were looking to kill Red Witch and Genocide, Overseer's agents. So I wonder what we're doing in Old Earth?" Ryan asks Anika. "I mean, surely Brat Kid and the other strange woman had some purpose for sending us here, other than for kicks." 

At Kelly's insistence of Tommy's loyalty, and the comments from everyone else, Ryan just rolls his eyes. "Sure, Kelly..." _And Kal *definitely* has a crush on Danger Girl. Even if he does like Karen. And those long distance relationships certainly don't last._

_Did Danger Girl call me Angry Boy? How dare she! I don't see why we have to put up with these punks anyhow..._Ryan's mind is contemplating these angry thoughts as he enjoys his regained powers to fly up towards the Aero...err...jet.

"Look, these little comic book names are great and all with press conferences and whatnot..." _Never mind that what I know about speaking to the press you can write on the back of a postage stamp in crayon_...but what are you're guy's real names? I'm Ryan, in case I didn't mention it. And I have zero relation with Cosmo Cramer, or whatever you call him." _Now that's settled._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Look, these little comic book names are great and all with press conferences and whatnot..." _Never mind that what I know about speaking to the press you can write on the back of a postage stamp in crayon_...but what are you're guy's real names? I'm Ryan, in case I didn't mention it. And I have zero relation with Cosmo Cramer, or whatever you call him." _Now that's settled._



"And I'm Mark," Mark says as he boards the jet. "No relation to anybody."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2004)

"I'm Kelly" the popstar says smiling, as if Teen Justice didn't already know it from Ryan's comments.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, Kal and Aris went to Cool Earth because they were looking to kill Red Witch and Genocide, Overseer's agents. So I wonder what we're doing in Old Earth?" Ryan asks Anika. "I mean, surely Brat Kid and the other strange woman had some purpose for sending us here, other than for kicks."




Yoshi shrugs, "Hey I am all for a vacation, yo... that whole working thing was starting to suck." 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Look, these little comic book names are great and all with press conferences and whatnot..." _Never mind that what I know about speaking to the press you can write on the back of a postage stamp in crayon_...but what are you're guy's real names? I'm Ryan, in case I didn't mention it. And I have zero relation with Cosmo Cramer, or whatever you call him." _Now that's settled._




Teen Justice looks at each other somewhat confused.  Finally Nightchild speaks, "Uhh sure," he smirks, "Uhh just Nightchild, we all just kind of got used to calling each other by those names.  That over there is Velocity Girl, Danger Girl, Gadget," he gestures to the silent youth in the black cloak, "and that is Cantrip."

"Call me Tamika," Velocity Girl chimes sweetly.

"Gadget will suffice," Gadget counters as she takes a seat.

Danger Girl removes her helmet revealing a beautiful face, with long red hair, and striking green eyes.  She glances over her shoulder at Mark as she takes the controls, "Aya, call me Aya."

Cantrip does not say anything.  As the jet rises into the sky and then races over the Olympic City skyline towards a Tower, with TJ on the side.  Nightchild smirks, "My uhh... mentor paid for most of our accomodations... it isn't bad I guess..."

_I had a brain fart... Nightchild did not reveal his name... LOL_


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 29, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James says "*Ah well I am James and this here is Kiyana... so ah you all really have like a super-hero headquarters? Man that is cool...*" 

*If everyone is heading up to the aircraft, James will take Kiyana's hand and teleport them up there*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, Kal and Aris went to Cool Earth because they were looking to kill Red Witch and Genocide, Overseer's agents. So I wonder what we're doing in Old Earth?" Ryan asks Anika. "I mean, surely Brat Kid and the other strange woman had some purpose for sending us here, other than for kicks."




Anika grins and rolls her eyes at the names Ryan gives the different Earths.  "I hope so.  They seem to be on our side, though that little red punk has a stupid way of showing it.  Sarah seems to think it's the right thing, though those other two may just have her brainwashed, I dunno."

She lowers her voice, saying, "And you could be a bit more gracious, you know.  These guys could have just attacked us instead of offered to take us home with them.  Too bad Kal and Aris didn't mention that Elite is a four-letter word over here..."

She turns and looks over their new friends and smiles.  "You can call me Anika.  Some of us have code names, though not all of us appreciate them," she says with a look at Ryan, "but we don't use them much except with the public and media."

Anika stiffles a giggle and says in a whisper to Ryan, "These guys are just like that Teen Titans cartoon I watched as a kid..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika grins and rolls her eyes at the names Ryan gives the different Earths.  "I hope so.  They seem to be on our side, though that little red punk has a stupid way of showing it.  Sarah seems to think it's the right thing, though those other two may just have her brainwashed, I dunno."




Cantrip speaks in a raspy whisper, "Chaos..." he says as if correcting Anika.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She turns and looks over their new friends and smiles.  "You can call me Anika.  Some of us have code names, though not all of us appreciate them," she says with a look at Ryan, "but we don't use them much except with the public and media."




"Anika?" Velocity Girl says, "such a pretty name, I really like it!"

Nightchild speaks to James, "Something like that," he smiles weakly, "we like to think of it as a staging ground for our operations.  But yeah it is our base too.. and some would like to think of it as a place for people like us to hang out..."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2004)

"Brainwashing sucks, but Sarah is like really powerful, I don't think she could be, I mean, Isn't part of her powers that she is like super hard to mess with.  Mind-wise I mean."  Kelly says shuddering.  It freaked her out that a terrorist had ben able to get in her head and make her into a totally different person.

She smiles at Anika's talking about code-names.  "No one ever called me by my code-name, but Tempest does sound kind of silly I guess." she says shrugging.  "Oh man, my parents are so going to kill me when we get back.  I just told them that I wasn't dead like half an hour ago and that I was gonna be coming home.  Now we all just up and disappear before my Dad's Aerodyne even gets there to pick me up."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip speaks in a raspy whisper, "Chaos..." he says as if correcting Anika.




"Oh, you know him, huh?" Anika says, a bit surprised.  "Then you you should also know I was also right the first time.  Kid's a Grade-A tool."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Anika?" Velocity Girl says, "such a pretty name, I really like it!"




"Thanks," Anika says with a smile.  "It's Swedish...well, sort of.  Apparently Mom wanted to give me the more traditional 'Annika' name, but Dad thought I'd fit in better in North America with a more American-sounding name, whatever that means," she says with a shrug and roll of her eyes.  "Tamika's a really nice name, too," she adds, smiling once more.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Brainwashing sucks, but Sarah is like really powerful, I don't think she could be, I mean, Isn't part of her powers that she is like super hard to mess with.  Mind-wise I mean."




"Well, yeah, but your forgetting about how Chaos put her in a coma to start with.  Who's to say what else they did to her when they gave her those new powers?  All I know is she sure acts different now.  I guess that what happens when you're no longer a 'lesser mortal'."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2004)

"Teen Justice we are home," Danger Girl quips as the Jet rolls to a gentle stop inside the hangar.  She then lets out a long sigh, "Looks like daddy Midnight is here... just when the day looked promising."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, you know him, huh?" Anika says, a bit surprised.  "Then you you should also know I was also right the first time.  Kid's a Grade-A tool."




Cantrip stays silent, and says nothing else.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thanks," Anika says with a smile.  "It's Swedish...well, sort of.  Apparently Mom wanted to give me the more traditional 'Annika' name, but Dad thought I'd fit in better in North America with a more American-sounding name, whatever that means," she says with a shrug and roll of her eyes.  "Tamika's a really nice name, too," she adds, smiling once more.




"Thank you, I never met anyone from Sweden before, how is it?" she replies.

Nightchild speaks to Gadget, "Show the new guys around, I need to talk to Dr. Midnight," he says and then walks out of the hangar.

Gadget shrugs, "So, you guys hungry?" she says to Legacy.

Yoshi grins, "Oh now you are talking!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She lowers her voice, saying, "And you could be a bit more gracious, you know.  These guys could have just attacked us instead of offered to take us home with them.  Too bad Kal and Aris didn't mention that Elite is a four-letter word over here..."




"Yeah, I guess. But it's not like we gave Kal and Aris the third degree either. I'm still not too sure we should trust these guys all the way though," Ryan whispers back.





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika stiffles a giggle and says in a whisper to Ryan, "These guys are just like that Teen Titans cartoon I watched as a kid..."




"Avengers Assemble," Ryan agrees in a whispered tone. "Too bad John isn't here, he likes comic books and stuff like that."

"I'm not sure that Chaos and friends are on our side. They might be helping us for the moment somehow, but ultimately they're on their own side. And how do we even know Sarah was really Sarah to begin with?"

_Velocity Girl was right about one thing, Anika is indeed a pretty name. I guess I should be a bit nicer to our hosts, because clearly we're supposed to do something before we leave Old Comic Book Earth. And we might need their help getting back._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

_The panel shifts to an image of a tall man dressed in a black cloak with a black mask that covers his whole head besides his mouth.  The eyes are white and the shadows of the room seem to cling to his form, making him more fearsome then he already is, the hero known as *Dr. Midnight*._

Dr. Midnight folds his arms across his chest, “Nightchild, I thought I told you to wait here at the Tower.”

“I must not have heard you, sorry about that.  The rest of the team wanted to search for Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl, Gadget picked up some dimensional distortions.  We had to check it out,” Nightchild counters mimicking his mentor’s pose.

Dr. Midnight walked forward his feet falling silently on the floor as his cape fluttered behind him, “You have no idea what you could be dealing with,” Dr. midnight says forcefully, “and we wan to find those two as much as you do, Charlie-”

“Nightchild,” the young hero corrects, “still on duty, boss.”

“Alright, well what do you plan to do with your refugees,” Dr. Midnight responds, “what do you think you could possibly do to help them.  Had you thought that far ahead?”

“No, but,” Nightchild stammers, “but they know Miracle Girl and Kid Paragon.  If anything we caught a huge break, between them and Gadget we will find them.  But this isn’t about the new guests, right?”

“Quick kid, Aegis got a call from the Freedom League.  With the destruction of Mexico City last month, and the suspicion that Overseer is planning something big, means we have to act now.  Especially with Red Witch and Genocide out of the picture for the moment, I am going to need you here, keeping Olympic City safe,” Dr. Midnight replies.

“Whoa, Freedom League and Aegis?  You sure you don’t need us?” Nightchild replies, “you know I- we can help you.”

“You are sitting this one out kid, if we don’t come back, it will be up to you guys to keep things running smoothly,” Dr. Midnight replies in an almost joking matter.

Nightchild nods, “Of course boss…”

*Teen Justice Tower… in the Kitchen*

Kiyana takes a seat in a chair, as Gadget rummages through the cabinets.  The teens of Legacy are a little shocked to see little computer integration anywhere in the tower, not virtua-web terminals, monitors, or any of the amenities they have grown use to from their era.

Gadget smiles, “Okay, now I am going to warn you, I don’t cook that often, but I do have a variety of recipes in my head then I can prepare from memory.  So what do you all say to hamburgers, fries, and lots of soda?”

Velocity Girl squeals loudly, “Yay!” she hops around excited.

Yoshi is busy talking and doing his smooth routine with Aya but getting shot down pretty hard as Danger Girl now out of the hardsuit makes her way into the large living room.  She turns on the plasma screen and starts watching TV.

Yoshi sighs, “Dude what is up with the chicks here?” he says to Mark.

Gadget winks, “Don’t be so hard on yourself, we just see right through guys like you.”

Yoshi blinks, “Hey what is that supposed to mean?”

*Back on Earth: Legacy*

“It means that they just disappeared,” Atlas says, his voice thoroughly frustrated.

Paragon scowls, “I have the Mitchell family breathing down my neck, I have a whole elite containment facility gone, and several injured and dead UNJE soldiers, and you tell me they just disappeared?”

Kensei shrugs, “Josiah they are just gone, and no trace of them, the only one left is the STAR bot, and from what we have seen from her playback, they just faded, I don’t know what could do that, but what we are dealing with is pretty much over our heads.”

Bishop smirks, “I guess I was right, Ryan is important for some reason.  Is he another secret UNJE project like No Return?”

Paragon smashes a table, “Now you listen to me, Bishop, you are only here because there is nowhere else to put you at the moment.  But rest assured you won’t go free, you are a murderer, a madman, and a terrorist.”

Oracle finally speaks, “There was a presence here… several… that were not human, Josiah.”

Paragon sighs, “Meaning?”

“I don’t know, I just think… it made me scared… one of them was so oppressively… evil…” she finishes with a shiver.

*Earth: Majestic… the Moon*

*”I hope you are enjoying your new accommodations, my child,”* the voice echoed into the dimly chamber, overlooking the planet Earth on the horizon.

The purple glowing woman shivered, an odd sensation of fear creeping through her body.  She speaks softly, “Overseer…”

*”I have known you, all your life, my daughter.  A failure that you are, you were created to be manipulated, by those that would play God.  They have made you into a weapon against me, and yet, they have unwittingly reunited us, my daughter,”* she felt a cold crystalline hand upon her shoulder.

She turned slowly to take in the full visage of the Overseer, a black crystalline being with glowing eyes, and dressed finery of an emperor, a sword hanging on its hip.  It towered over the woman and she once gain knew fear, “You are lying… I am not your daughter… you want to destroy all life… my mission is to destroy you.”

*“Then by all means,”* his voice counters, *”But I assure you, you are of my body.  What makes you, you, is mine.  Once I have your brother, then I will be ready to once again ascend, and you my daughter will be my herald, and shall usher a new era.”*

“I will never bow to you,” Cardinal hisses.

*”Such passion is almost amusing.  I don’t need you to bow to me.  But you will serve me, daughter.  That is your destiny,”* Overseer commands.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Thank you, I never met anyone from Sweden before, how is it?" she replies.




"We'll it's changed a bit in the least ten years, that I can remember.  But, yeah, it's a nice place, though a bit cold in the winter of you're not used to that," Anika replies.  "Are from here...wait, what is this place called?  Olympic City?  I've never heard of it, and I've been to every major city in the U.S.  We are in the U.S., right?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget shrugs, "So, you guys hungry?" she says to Legacy.
> 
> Yoshi grins, "Oh now you are talking!"




"Now that you mention it...yeah, and tired, too," she adds, stiffling a yawn.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure that Chaos and friends are on our side. They might be helping us for the moment somehow, but ultimately they're on their own side. And how do we even know Sarah was really Sarah to begin with?"




Following the others to the kitchen, Anika nods at Ryan's assessment.  "Good point.  But I think if we can trust anyone, it'd be these people.  They really have no idea what's going on.  But, then, neither do we, really..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana takes a seat in a chair, as Gadget rummages through the cabinets.  The teens of Legacy are a little shocked to see little computer integration anywhere in the tower, not virtua-web terminals, monitors, or any of the amenities they have grown use to from their era.
> 
> Gadget smiles, “Okay, now I am going to warn you, I don’t cook that often, but I do have a variety of recipes in my head then I can prepare from memory.  So what do you all say to hamburgers, fries, and lots of soda?”
> 
> Velocity Girl squeals loudly, “Yay!” she hops around excited.




Looking at the two girls as she takes a seat, she thinks, "Uh-huh, like you can eat like that all the time and look like that.  If that's the case, I'm staying here..."  Aloud she responds, "Sure, a hamburger is fine.  I'd prefer water to soda, though, and you don't happen to have any fruit?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi is busy talking and doing his smooth routine with Aya but getting shot down pretty hard as Danger Girl now out of the hardsuit makes her way into the large living room.  She turns on the plasma screen and starts watching TV.
> 
> Yoshi sighs, “Dude what is up with the chicks here?” he says to Mark.
> 
> ...




"It means, no matter what dimension you're in, you're still a loser," Anika says offhand, not even looking Yoshi's way.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It means, no matter what dimension you're in, you're still a loser," Anika says offhand, not even looking Yoshi's way.



  Mark snickers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We'll it's changed a bit in the least ten years, that I can remember.  But, yeah, it's a nice place, though a bit cold in the winter of you're not used to that," Anika replies.  "Are from here...wait, what is this place called?  Olympic City?  I've never heard of it, and I've been to every major city in the U.S.  We are in the U.S., right?"




"Olympic City is in the United States, on the west coast... in the site where San Francisco used to be," Nightchild says standing right behind Anika, sneaking up on everyone in the room.

"They will probably build a sister city on the site of where Mexico City used to be," Nightchild adds.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Looking at the two girls as she takes a seat, she thinks, "Uh-huh, like you can eat like that all the time and look like that.  If that's the case, I'm staying here..."  Aloud she responds, "Sure, a hamburger is fine.  I'd prefer water to soda, though, and you don't happen to have any fruit?"




"Water it is... spring water... anyone else have any requests?" Gadget adds.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "It means, no matter what dimension you're in, you're still a loser," Anika says offhand, not even looking Yoshi's way.




"Whatever... I am going dontown... see yah!" with a flash, Yoshi is gone.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2004)

Kelly is suprised by the lack of modern appliaces, or at least whats modern to her, the popstar really had no clue of how different other people even in her own time lived.  "Wow, this place is like super retro.  That is so cool, but how do you guys get everything done?" she asks curiously of Gadget.  At the offer of food.  Kelly smiles and nods, burgers and fries were here favorite, well except for pizza and ice cream, and well lots of stuff.  Probably the reason her personal trainer was always mad at her.

The blond smiles as Yoshi's get shot down by Ara and Gadget, and her smile widens at Anika's joke, and she breaks into a fit of giggles.  "A change of clothes would be good.  I'm so glad we aren't home right now, I just know I'd be getting slammed for it on all the fashion shows.  They make those stupid worst-dressed-ever shows and we never get to live anything down." she says with a shudder, thinking of a show about one of her friends.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Olympic City is in the United States, on the west coast... in the site where San Francisco used to be," Nightchild says standing right behind Anika, sneaking up on everyone in the room.



"Used to be? What happened to it?" Mark asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Used to be? What happened to it?" Mark asks.



 Nightchild replies to Mark, “Classic battle… Artemis and Thor brought down Set, but in the process, he destroyed all of San Francisco with his death throes and submerged most of the city… taking countless lives with him.”

“It was six years ago,” another voice says, another equally stealthy person.  This one is a man dressed in a black body suit with a mask that covers his head except his mouth.  He has a black cape with a gray crescent moon on his chest.  His eyes are stern and powerful, and the man emanates… danger.

“I told Artemis and Thor to back down, but they pressed ahead… it took four years to rebuild this city, into Olympic City.  Despite the devastation, it could have been worse if not for sacrifice of many men and women, many were superhuman, and many more were not.  In the end Olympic City is based on a great triumph and failure… it is our heritage.”

“Let me introduce you to Dr. Midnight,” Nightchild chimes in.

_For those who care Dr. Midnight has a Total Charisma bonus of about +17 without Attractive  which he has._


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 31, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James takes a seat next to Kiyana "*Burger and fries and soda all sound good... so if this is like 10 years in the past and all... ah how long have their been like super-heroes around anyway? And you don't all work for the UN or some corp?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James takes a seat next to Kiyana "*Burger and fries and soda all sound good... so if this is like 10 years in the past and all... ah how long have their been like super-heroes around anyway? And you don't all work for the UN or some corp?*"



 Gadget corrects him, "No we are not technically the past, we are a different divergent reality.  So well what happens here will not affect your world, because our worlds diverged a long time ago... and we have had superhumans since forever... though they didn't get costumed up till the second world war..."

"Superbeings... not everyone is human," Dr. Midnight adds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly is suprised by the lack of modern appliaces, or at least whats modern to her, the popstar really had no clue of how different other people even in her own time lived.  "Wow, this place is like super retro.  That is so cool, but how do you guys get everything done?" she asks curiously of Gadget.  At the offer of food.  Kelly smiles and nods, burgers and fries were here favorite, well except for pizza and ice cream, and well lots of stuff.  Probably the reason her personal trainer was always mad at her.




Gadget smirks, "Sure... retro... right?" she says jokingly.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The blond smiles as Yoshi's get shot down by Ara and Gadget, and her smile widens at Anika's joke, and she breaks into a fit of giggles.  "A change of clothes would be good.  I'm so glad we aren't home right now, I just know I'd be getting slammed for it on all the fashion shows.  They make those stupid worst-dressed-ever shows and we never get to live anything down." she says with a shudder, thinking of a show about one of her friends.




"Well we have plenty of clothes, not sure if they are super stylish, but I like my clothes," Velocity Girl smiles.

Cantrip floats into the kitchen and then opens the door to the fridge using his telekinetic powers and floats a coke to his hand.  Hearing Kelly he rasps out a whisper, "You are very shallow..." and then floats out without another word.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2004)

> Gadget smirks, "Sure... retro... right?" she says jokingly.



"Not a bad thing,"  she asures the other girl quickly, "Just, its like wow, I have never seen anything this, well, its not old, but my Dad is a super-smart elite, and his company does all this inventing.  We always have the most cutting edge stuff, I mean even before it hits the market.  My mom is smart too, she works with the stuff that dad makes too, he actually custom makes it, she uses it to run her hospital.  Well, its not really a hospital, she helps new Elites who aren't really able to control their powers, the ones who are dangerous to themselves and other people, sick kids too." she adds, feeling pride in how good a person her mom was.



> "Well we have plenty of clothes, not sure if they are super stylish, but I like my clothes," Velocity Girl smiles.
> 
> Cantrip floats into the kitchen and then opens the door to the fridge using his telekinetic powers and floats a coke to his hand. Hearing Kelly he rasps out a whisper, "You are very shallow..." and then floats out without another word.



"Well anything has got to be an improvement over these." she says gratefully.  When Cantrip calls her shallow, Kelly sticks out her tongue at his retreating back.  "I am not shallow," she murmurs indignantly.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Olympic City is in the United States, on the west coast... in the site where San Francisco used to be," Nightchild says standing right behind Anika, sneaking up on everyone in the room.
> 
> "They will probably build a sister city on the site of where Mexico City used to be," Nightchild adds.




Anika jumps a bit when Nightchild appears.  She looks back at him with a smile.  "Wow, he's cute..."  Her smile fades a bit when she asks, "Wait, your Mexico City is gone, too?  Did it just kinda disappear, leaving a big glass crater behind?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild replies to Mark, “Classic battle… Artemis and Thor brought down Set, but in the process, he destroyed all of San Francisco with his death throes and submerged most of the city… taking countless lives with him.”
> 
> “It was six years ago,” another voice says, another equally stealthy person.  This one is a man dressed in a black body suit with a mask that covers his head except his mouth.  He has a black cape with a gray crescent moon on his chest.  His eyes are stern and powerful, and the man emanates… danger.
> 
> ...




"Pleased to meet you, sir," Anika says, looking over her shoulder to see if anyone else has snuck in.  She turns back to him, a skeptical look on her face.  "Um, did I hear that right?  Artemis and Thor were fighting Set in San Francisco?  Do a lot of your...superbeings...name themselves after gods?  No offence, but that really seems kinda..." she pauses searching for the right word, "impudent, don't you think?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika jumps a bit when Nightchild appears.  She looks back at him with a smile.  "Wow, he's cute..."  Her smile fades a bit when she asks, "Wait, your Mexico City is gone, too?  Did it just kinda disappear, leaving a big glass crater behind?"




Nightchild nods slowly, "Yes... another tragedy wrought by the Overseer... happened around the same time Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl dissapeared."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Pleased to meet you, sir," Anika says, looking over her shoulder to see if anyone else has snuck in.  She turns back to him, a skeptical look on her face.  "Um, did I hear that right?  Artemis and Thor were fighting Set in San Francisco?  Do a lot of your...superbeings...name themselves after gods?  No offence, but that really seems kinda..." she pauses searching for the right word, "impudent, don't you think?"




"It isn't impudent when you _are_ who you say you are.  Artemis and Thor are the real deal... Thor is a loose cannon... but he tends to fight for our side... when he chooses to," Dr. Midnight says, "as a matter of fact Artemis and the rest of Aegis should be here within the next hour."

Nightchild shifts from foot to foot uneasily, "Great..."

"Don't worry we won't cramp your style..." Dr. Midnight turns and walks out of the kitchen, "but no wild parties... ever."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild nods slowly, "Yes... another tragedy wrought by the Overseer... happened around the same time Kid Paragon and Miracle Girl dissapeared."




"So it was Overseer, I was suspecting as much.  But that's odd.  Both cities disappeared at the same time, then.  How'd he do that?" Anika says, confused at the thought.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "It isn't impudent when you _are_ who you say you are.  Artemis and Thor are the real deal... Thor is a loose cannon... but he tends to fight for our side... when he chooses to," Dr. Midnight says, "as a matter of fact Artemis and the rest of Aegis should be here within the next hour."
> 
> Nightchild shifts from foot to foot uneasily, "Great..."
> 
> "Don't worry we won't cramp your style..." Dr. Midnight turns and walks out of the kitchen, "but no wild parties... ever."




Anika's skeptical look quickly turns derisive.  "Pfff.  So they actually _claim_ to be gods?  Not full of ourselves, or anything, are we?"  She shakes her head.  "You people don't actually believe that some chick running around with a bow and calling herself 'Artemis' is a god, do you?  Because I'm sure gods have nothing better to do than take a mortal form and play superheroes."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 31, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's skeptical look quickly turns derisive.  "Pfff.  So they actually _claim_ to be gods?  Not full of ourselves, or anything, are we?"  She shakes her head.  "You people don't actually believe that some chick running around with a bow and calling herself 'Artemis' is a god, do you?  Because I'm sure gods have nothing better to do than take a mortal form and play superheroes."




James looks over at Anika with a bit of confussion and says "*Ah but like Anika, don't you like... well believe in those gods or something? I mean to help work your magic or something?*"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Let me introduce you to Dr. Midnight,” Nightchild chimes in.



"Um, hi," Mark said. He sat up a bit straighter, reminding himself that he was the leader here and he should probably be doing some more talking.



> "So it was Overseer, I was suspecting as much. But that's odd. Both cities disappeared at the same time, then. How'd he do that?" Anika says, confused at the thought.



"Well we know people can move between these, uh, dimensions. So maybe he found some way to make it stick in all of them."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2004)

"Thats awful, he killed all those people, and then he did it again and again in every dimension?  Thats horrible.  If Genocide was part of it I really am gonna turn him into a purse, not that I was before but, how can people do stuff like that?  Its not right."   she mutters, forgetting about her fashion woes, at least momentarily.

After Midnight leaves, she looks at Nightchild.  "Is he always so strict?  Whats the fun of life without parties?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

"Interesting, so your world doesn’t have physical avatars of the gods?  Well according to Cantrip, lesser gods... the real gods... are like Chrono, Chaos, Strife... just to name a few, well technically they call themselves eternals, but eh," Gadget intones to Anika.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "That’s awful, he killed all those people, and then he did it again and again in every dimension?  That’s horrible.  If Genocide was part of it I really am gonna turn him into a purse, not that I was before but, how can people do stuff like that?  It’s not right."   she mutters, forgetting about her fashion woes, at least momentarily.




Gadget stifles a laugh, "He didn't kill them on purpose, okay Overseer is wicked, but he wants to rule the world, or remake it in his image depending on the scheme.  From my research, it looks like both versions of Mexico City actually existed in the same time space, thus annihilating each other atom by atom... creating... the glass bowl.  A pure side effect of his attempt to pierce the shield that seems to protect your dimension.  But his choice to do so again only marks his callousness and determination to get to your dimension... and seeing Ryan, I think I have a reason why... only a hypothesis... though," Gadget says again.

“Velocity Girl could you help me get the fixings ready?” Gadget asks the speedster.

“Sure” she says, but does not move.  Well at least it looks that way but all the vegetables are cut, the patties are made, and the dishes she used are all clean sitting on the counter drying.

“Thanks,” Gadget replies as she starts grilling the burgers and frying the fries.

She smiles sweetly, “Your welcome,” and then begins chatting away with Kiyana, the two seem to get along quite well.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> After Midnight leaves, she looks at Nightchild.  "Is he always so strict?  What’s the fun of life without parties?"




“It isn’t being strict,” Nightchild replies, “besides we don’t have much time to party, we have to protect Olympic City.”

“Suit yourself, little Midnight,” Danger Girl smirks walking in to grab a coke.  She cracks it open and starts drinking, “I have to agree with the ditzy blonde, all work and no play make’s Nightchild a dull boy.”

Nightchild sighs, “This is serious business, Aya, and we don’t have time to goof around.  Aegis and the Freedom League are going to try and take Overseer down, and they need us to stay here and keep the whole city safe.”

“It isn’t like they are the only heroes in town,” Danger Girl replies, “so relax.  I mean when was the last time you just chilled, and didn’t get all costumed up?”

Nightchild walks towards the balcony, “Just be ready, this isn’t a kid’s game.”

Gadget sighs, “I wish you wouldn’t do that Aya, you know how he is.”

“Exactly my point, he needs to loosen up, he should enjoy being young while he still can.  It isn’t like we expect him to be Dr. Midnight, just… I don’t know not normal, he doesn’t do anything fun like us, I don’t even know if has a life outside of this,” she finishes taking a drink.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2004)

_Aenion I am going to wait till tomorrow and then auotpilot Cassie for this round to keep the combat going _


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2004)

"I am not ditzy," Kelly protests to Danger girl, _what is with these Teen Justice guys being so mean?  I am not a ditz, I might not be as smart as everyone else, but I'm not stupid, I'm not. _ "The name is Kelly, not ditzy blonde." she says icily to the red head.

"Well, Kal and Aris helped me when Genocide and Red Witch jumped me, so as long as I'm here I'll help.  Its not like we have anything else to do until someone figures out how to get us all home.  We'll all help you, so doesn't that deserve a party?" she asks, grinning impishly at Nightchild as he walks out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I am not ditzy," Kelly protests to Danger girl, _what is with these Teen Justice guys being so mean?  I am not a ditz, I might not be as smart as everyone else, but I'm not stupid, I'm not. _ "The name is Kelly, not ditzy blonde." she says icily to the red head.




"Oh, I mean Kelly," Aya replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, Kal and Aris helped me when Genocide and Red Witch jumped me, so as long as I'm here I'll help.  Its not like we have anything else to do until someone figures out how to get us all home.  We'll all help you, so doesn't that deserve a party?" she asks, grinning impishly at Nightchild as he walks out.




"No," he says, as he walks out on the balcony, the sun looks to be setting.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2004)

Kelly looks from Aya to Gadget after Nightchild leaves. "Is he always this serious? He's gonna give himself a heart attack or something." she says, not really joking. "Maybe we can do something to make him loosen up?" she asks. "I can sing, but what kind of music does he like? What kind of music is popular here? Back home in 2004 it was like Britney Spears and Christana Aguilera and Metallica and Linkin Park and Outcast, and well tons and tons of them. I was like only 5 or so." she says, sounding surprisingly knowledgeable about music, thought most of the Legacy people could probably understand it.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James looks over at Anika with a bit of confussion and says "*Ah but like Anika, don't you like... well believe in those gods or something? I mean to help work your magic or something?*"




"Right, James, I worship the Norse gods, not some guy that walks around calling himself Thor," Anika responds, beginning to get riled up.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Interesting, so your world doesn’t have physical avatars of the gods? Well according to Cantrip, lesser gods... the real gods... are like Chrono, Chaos, Strife... just to name a few, well technically they call themselves eternals, but eh," Gadget intones to Anika.




"Oh, so Chaos is a 'real god', is he?  Whatever.  Sure, they're powerful, but they're hardly gods.  I mean, I went to the mall last week to buy clothes with one of them," she snorts and crosses her arms, obviously miffed at what she's hearing.

After a moment of thought, though, something occurs to her.  "Physical avatar?  So, a portion of the divine power made physical?  Really..."  She thinks a bit more, her expression much more thoughtful than angry now.  "So, how do you know they are who they say they are?   And why don't we have any in our world?  Of course, I guess I'm kinda like that...well, not an avatar, per se, but I do get my power from the gods...hmmm."

After a few more moments of silent thought, she turns to Kelly, saying, "No, he's right, Kelly.  Remember what we left on our world?  Partying is the last thing we should be doing, not when Justice Elite is dealing with Overseer on our world by themselves. 

"Speaking of which, if we haven't figured out what we're supposed to be doing here before Aegis and this Freedom League go out to take care of Overseer, then we're going with them.  I mean, that's why we're here, right, to stop Overseer?" she says, looking to Mark, Ryan and the others.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2004)

"Yeah, we have to figure The Crazy Trio sent us here for a reason, right? Problem is, they're too cryptic for us to figure anything out. So my suggestion is that we spent the next few days with the Teen Titans, or until something really important comes up. If you guys, don't mind, of course," Ryan says, gesturing to Aya and the others.

"By the way, you guys seem kinda busy, so we could, uh, help out with the protection of San Fran... uh, Olympic City. None of you guys know how to travel dimensionally, right?"

_Uh oh, here's a place I never wanted to go: Anika's religion. I respect her beliefs and all, she's smarter than I am, after all, but this could be problematic._ "I hardly think Chaos and pals are gods, because...uh..." Ryan desperately tries to remember what he learned at mass and religious classes during grade school. "Well, just because I have the power to turn water into wine doesn't make me Jesus or anything."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we have to figure The Crazy Trio sent us here for a reason, right? Problem is, they're too cryptic for us to figure anything out. So my suggestion is that we spent the next few days with the Teen Titans, or until something really important comes up. If you guys, don't mind, of course," Ryan says, gesturing to Aya and the others.




"Teen Justice," Gadget replies as she finishes cooking.  Velocity Girl sets the table in the blink of an eye and dinner is served.  There is lots of food to go around, although Nightchild does not join in on the eating.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "By the way, you guys seem kinda busy, so we could, uh, help out with the protection of San Fran... uh, Olympic City. None of you guys know how to travel dimensionally, right?"




"Not yet," Gadget smirks, "But I can detect anomalies in time and space..."

Danger Girl shrugs, "Sure we could always use more bodies in defending Olympic City."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Uh oh, here's a place I never wanted to go: Anika's religion. I respect her beliefs and all, she's smarter than I am, after all, but this could be problematic._ "I hardly think Chaos and pals are gods, because...uh..." Ryan desperately tries to remember what he learned at mass and religious classes during grade school. "Well, just because I have the power to turn water into wine doesn't make me Jesus or anything."




Cantrip speaks pulling back his hood to reveal a pale face with elfin ears and a long hair, he could be handsome, in a strange gothic Lord of the Rings kind of way.  He speaks in the same raspy whisper, "Being a god has less to do with who worships you then how integral your personage is connected to the Universe at large.  These beings represent abstract concepts that keep the Universe running, they cannot be destroyed, they cannot be understood, and they are essentially gods.  Your justification of their existence is impudent, but understandable.  You look through a lens that is mortal, a lens that is incredibly small compared to an eternal.  Our needs, our thoughts are solely based on the present; we have see the past, and hypothesize the future.  They see all at once, and then some, they see what we cannot.  They act as we cannot, and to understand is not our place, unless they wish for us to understand.” 

Velocity Girl eats, "This is great!"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2004)

Kelly looks from Aya to Gadget after Nightchild leaves. "Is he always this serious? He's gonna give himself a heart attack or something." she says, not really joking. "Maybe we can do something to make him loosen up?" she asks. "I can sing, but what kind of music does he like? What kind of music is popular here? Back home in 2004 it was like Britney Spears and Christana Aguilera and Metallica and Linkin Park and Outkast, and well tons and tons of them. I was like only 5 or so." she says, sounding surprisingly knowledgeable about music, thought most of the Legacy people could probably understand it.

"Very very good." Kelly agrees with Velocity girl, having dug into her burger.  "Good cook."  she says, drizzling ketchup onto her fries.  She rolls her eyes as Goth boy and Ryan start talking about Gods.  The closest Kelly ever came to religion was when she put some wiccan symbols into one of her videos because she thought they looked cool.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2004)

Cassie frowns and moves in to do another attack from a flacking possition on the demon. 



OOC: All out attack and Power Attack (+5/-5) to the attacks, sorry had a BIG post done up and apparently the lan at work ate it.. Gonem should have checked my stuff yesterday. Me bad


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks from Aya to Gadget after Nightchild leaves. "Is he always this serious? He's gonna give himself a heart attack or something." she says, not really joking. "Maybe we can do something to make him loosen up?" she asks. "I can sing, but what kind of music does he like? What kind of music is popular here? Back home in 2004 it was like Britney Spears and Christana Aguilera and Metallica and Linkin Park and Outkast, and well tons and tons of them. I was like only 5 or so." she says, sounding surprisingly knowledgeable about music, thought most of the Legacy people could probably understand it.
> 
> "Very very good." Kelly agrees with Velocity girl, having dug into her burger.  "Good cook."  she says, drizzling ketchup onto her fries.  She rolls her eyes as Goth boy and Ryan start talking about Gods.  The closest Kelly ever came to religion was when she put some wiccan symbols into one of her videos because she thought they looked cool.



_Double Post?_

Gadget shrugs, "It is nothing really, but thanks."

*Cassie & Karen*

_Initiative: Cassie 23, Demon Minion 20, Jimmy 18, Miracle Girl 18, Karen 17, Red Witch 12._

Cassie strikes the demon with a powerful attack, and seems to have an affect this time as it turns its gleaming red eyes on her with a hiss!  The creature snarls and prepares a backhand strike at her.

_Cassie rolls a 25 and hits, the Demon rolls a damage save of 16, and takes a point of Lethal damage._

The demon swings its claws in a powerful strike, aiming for her abdomen!

_The Demon rolls a 35, a critical hit!  Cassie rolls a 16 for her Damage Save, this includes her evasion bonus... wait to see if she wishes to use a Hero Point…_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Uh oh, here's a place I never wanted to go: Anika's religion. I respect her beliefs and all, she's smarter than I am, after all, but this could be problematic._ "I hardly think Chaos and pals are gods, because...uh..." Ryan desperately tries to remember what he learned at mass and religious classes during grade school. "Well, just because I have the power to turn water into wine doesn't make me Jesus or anything."



 Mark shifts uncomfortably at the mention of religion and changes the subject, "So yeah. Does anyone have any idea how we can find Overseer? If we're supposed to be here after him..."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip speaks pulling back his hood to reveal a pale face with elfin ears and a long hair, he could be handsome, in a strange gothic Lord of the Rings kind of way.  He speaks in the same raspy whisper, "Being a god has less to do with who worships you then how integral your personage is connected to the Universe at large.  These beings represent abstract concepts that keep the Universe running, they cannot be destroyed, they cannot be understood, and they are essentially gods.  Your justification of their existence is impudent, but understandable.  You look through a lens that is mortal, a lens that is incredibly small compared to an eternal.  Our needs, our thoughts are solely based on the present; we have see the past, and hypothesize the future.  They see all at once, and then some, they see what we cannot.  They act as we cannot, and to understand is not our place, unless they wish for us to understand.”




"What a buncha doublespeak,"  Anika says.  "But, hey, if you think these eternals are the bee's knees, I'm not going to argue with you.  I just don't appreciate the 'lesser god/real god' insinuation."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shifts uncomfortably at the mention of religion and changes the subject, "So yeah. Does anyone have any idea how we can find Overseer? If we're supposed to be here after him..."



 “Well if we knew where it was,” Danger Girl replies sarcastically, “we would be taking him down, well probably not.  But I get the feeling Aegis or Freedom League knows, and I doubt they will tell us, to protect us from ourselves.  But since they are headed this way, Aegis at least, you can ask them when they get here, cutie.”

“Uh oh, mark your calendars, Aya was actually pleasant,” Gadget giggles.

“It happens to the best of us,” Aya smiles.

“Nice to see you all in good spirits,” a powerful male voice says from outside the dining room.  A black male walks in, wearing a blue suit with red going down the shoulders and arms, and also covering the lower portion of his legs.  A white stylized P design is worked into his outfit on the chest.

Behind him is a woman in a black and green outfit, black leather pants with a green top and a bow on her back and quiver on her hip.  She has long raven black hair and fighting knives on her hip.

Gadget smirks, “Paragon and Artemis… would you two like some hamburgers?”

“No, I am fine,” Paragon replies, his manner genteel, very polite, and well he just has the aura of a terribly nice person.

Artemis shrugs, “It isn’t sweet ambrosia, but I guess one or three shouldn’t hurt,” she smiles, but there is sharpness to the smile, and her composure is never quite relaxed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "What a buncha doublespeak,"  Anika says.  "But, hey, if you think these eternals are the bee's knees, I'm not going to argue with you.  I just don't appreciate the 'lesser god/real god' insinuation."



 Cantrip breaks a small smile, and speaks in the same raspy whisper, "I apologize, I did not mean to diminish your beliefs, I was actually hoping to speak with you later on the subject, Lady Valkyrie.  If I have not offended you?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip breaks a small smile, and speaks in the same raspy whisper, "I apologize, I did not mean to diminish your beliefs, I was actually hoping to speak with you later on the subject, Lady Valkyrie.  If I have not offended you?"




"Um, well, no.  I'm sorry, too.  It's just kind of a touchy subject, you know?" Anika says apologetically.  "Sure, I'm interested in hearing about what you know about these eternals, and also what you might know about..."  She trails off as the newcomers enter.

Rising from her seat, she walks over to Artemis and looks her up and down.  "Hi, I'm Valkyrie," she says, still looking her over.  "Excuse the bluntness, but, um, you're a god, hey?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Um, well, no.  I'm sorry, too.  It's just kind of a touchy subject, you know?" Anika says apologetically.  "Sure, I'm interested in hearing about what you know about these eternals, and also what you might know about..."  She trails off as the newcomers enter.




Cantrip nods as he follows her gaze...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Rising from her seat, she walks over to Artemis and looks her up and down.  "Hi, I'm Valkyrie," she says, still looking her over.  "Excuse the bluntness, but, um, you're a god, hey?"




"Nice to meet you Valkyrie," she can't help as she tries to stifle a laugh, "umm yes, I am.  I am a god pr se," she says with a shrug, "two-thousand years young in this form... though I spent the majority of that asleep... when the old age passed..." she pauses, "you must be one of the visitors."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> 
> _The Demon rolls a 35, a critical hit! Cassie rolls a 16 for her Damage Save, this includes her evasion bonus... wait to see if she wishes to use a Hero Point…_



OOC: Yes Please.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Nice to meet you Valkyrie," she can't help as she tries to stifle a laugh, "umm yes, I am.  I am a god pr se," she says with a shrug, "two-thousand years young in this form... though I spent the majority of that asleep... when the old age passed..." she pauses, "you must be one of the visitors."




"Right.  And where I come from, we don't have anyone like you," she says, still very curious.  "So, this form is 2000 years old.  Is it just, like, an aspect of your true self, then?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes Please.



_Cassie rolls a 25 on the reroll, and takes 1 Lethal hit and is Disabled._

The demon slashes her abdomen tossing Cassie back 50 feet into the opposite wall with a powerful **THUD!**  The demon grins at the blood coating its talons!

Jimmy scowls, "No one messes with her on my watch!" and smashes his fist into the Demon with a powerful attack using all of his strength! "This is getting messy!"  His fist collides with the demon, distracted at its apparent victory and slides through its hardened flesh deep into its chest cavity...

Jimmy kick himself off the demonic corpse grimacing... "Oops..."

_Jimmy uses his Leadership skill, and Power Attack with his punch!  He rolls an attack of 13;  The demon makes a damage save of 6, and fails utterly._

Karen attempts her desperate grapple...

_Karen rolls a 13, wait to see if she intends to use a Hero Point._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Right.  And where I come from, we don't have anyone like you," she says, still very curious.  "So, this form is 2000 years old.  Is it just, like, an aspect of your true self, then?



 "Well... it is both my physical and spiritual form, many other beings of my power have come to Earth as well.  I was banished from Olympus for my interference with mortals, but I would not have it any other way, these people need my aid," she replies with a smile, and then starts eating a hamburger, "and I love the food."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

_BTW the Paragon in the new world looks almost exactly like the Paragon of the Legacy Earth  besides the uniform of course._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2004)

Kelly sighs, while the Teen Justice girls had known about what kind of music was popular, pretty much what she thought would be, none of them knew what kind of music that Nightchild liked, in fact they didn't seem to know much about him at all, which confused Kelly, how can you be teammates if you don't know each other?

The popstar was grateful when Tamika took her to Tamika's room and got her a change of clothes, a pair of black hip-huggers and a red shirt that was mostly bandana with a loop of string for the neck and a tie under her shoulders.  Kelly thanked the girl profusely before changing, and came back out of the bathroom looking like she was ready to go clubbing.  "This is so much better.  You really need to get a stylist for Legacy's Uniforms and stuff, cause that sweatshirt is such a fashion don't that its not funny Mark." she tells the Legacy Leader sounding somewhat serious though her grin takes some of the shallowness from it.

"Hey your Paragon, our Paragon I mean, from our world.  We were all with you right before we got taken to whatever that place was by Sarah and Chaos and Chrono.  Well, they were with you.  I was in the tent you sent me to to wait for my Dad's Aeodyne.  But if your you here, and in our world, does that mean there is a me here too thats only 5?"  she asks Paragon, firing off questions rapidly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey your Paragon, our Paragon I mean, from our world.  We were all with you right before we got taken to whatever that place was by Sarah and Chaos and Chrono.  Well, they were with you.  I was in the tent you sent me to to wait for my Dad's Aeodyne.  But if your you here, and in our world, does that mean there is a me here too thats only 5?"  she asks Paragon, firing off questions rapidly.




"Uhh I think you have me mistaken," he smiles somewhat confused, "but I don't know who or what you are talking about, I am sorry."

Gadget looks to the rest of Legacy, "Is she always this clueless?"

Aya smirks, "And she said she wasn't a ditzy blonde..."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well... it is both my physical and spiritual form, many other beings of my power have come to Earth as well.  I was banished from Olympus for my interference with mortals, but I would not have it any other way, these people need my aid," she replies with a smile, and then starts eating a hamburger, "and I love the food."





"I see," is all Anika says in response, reclaiming her seat and taking a swig of her water.  "Huh, I dunno...I wonder If I had come here and claimed to be Sif if they'd have just accepted that...can't say I'm too impressed, anyway," she thinks, nursing the bottle of water in her hands.

"Hey, watch the blonde references," she says to Aya with a smirk to show she's only kidding.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2004)

"Hey," Ryan says defensively, "it's not like those sweatshirts are part of our uniform. Besides, I didn't see you complaining when we found them folded up in some closet on the Aerodyne." _Our uniforms are cool._

"We're from an alternate dimension ten years in the future from your reality," Ryan explains, turning to the nice Paragon. "The Paragon in our reality is a huge jerk who flirts with teenagers like twenty years younger than he is. But you seem like a nice guy."

_I don't believe these guys, talking about some really powerful Elites like Chaos and whats-her-face as gods; that's bull. And now we got all the characters from Greek myths walking around. How can people fall for this? 

Of course, I don't really believe Anika's Norse 'gods' exist, but at least I respect her faith. I could claim to be a god too._ "So, Artemis, how's Achilles and Odysseus doing these days?" he says sarcastically. "And how can you get in trouble from the rest of Olympus when they interfere with mortals all the time, like in _The Odyssey?_" _Ha! English class wasn't such a huge waste of my time after all!_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2004)

"I'm sorry, you just look exactly like the Paragon from our world." Kelly says blushing at all the comments.  She throws herself down on the couch sulkily, giving a pouting frown.

"Gadget, how does the same person get to be in the two places at once?  Does this mean he is just a younger version of the him that is in our world?  I was just kind of hoping that it would be the Paragon from our world, so he could tell us how to get home."  she said, trying to explain away her cluelessness.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Karen rolls a 13, wait to see if she intends to use a Hero Point._



_

ooc: yes please, I'm going to run out of these fast_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "We're from an alternate dimension ten years in the future from your reality," Ryan explains, turning to the nice Paragon. "The Paragon in our reality is a huge jerk who flirts with teenagers like twenty years younger than he is. But you seem like a nice guy."]/quote]
> 
> "Well thank you," Paragon replies, "I think."
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 2, 2004)

"Ryan, calm down, it doesn't matter at all if she is who she says she is, they want to stop Overseer, so thats good enough.  You need to be nicer to people sometimes, I get it that you don't like Overseer constantly sending people after you, that doesn't mean you should get all upset with people who want to help you." she tells.

"Life sucks, but thats no reason to take it out on everyone else.  Neuro raped me when he was controlling my mind, I can't do anything to change it, and making all of you miserable by being bitchy wouldn't be helpful.  He left a part of his mind in me when Pragon stopped him.  Phase killed him, and that part of him started to try and take my mind over totally.  With Tommies help, and another Elite's I finally got Neuro out forever, but there are holes up here." she says, tapping her temple. "When Neuro was in my head I acted more like him, right now, I am trying to learn to be me again.  I know I am not the brightest person." she says glancing at Aya, "I know that I was smarter with him in control of me, but I also know I wasn't a very good person.  Your not the only one who has ever had problems.  Life is nicer when your friendly with people, so can you try to tone it done a little?  If not for me, do it for yourself, you'll live longer."  she says with a sigh, rubbing her eyes tiredly.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey," Ryan says defensively, "it's not like those sweatshirts are part of our uniform. Besides, I didn't see you complaining when we found them folded up in some closet on the Aerodyne." _Our uniforms are cool._



"Yeah," Mark agrees. "And anyway it's not like we've had a lot of time to hire our own designers."


> _Of course, I don't really believe Anika's Norse 'gods' exist, but at least I respect her faith. I could claim to be a god too._ "So, Artemis, how's Achilles and Odysseus doing these days?" he says sarcastically. "And how can you get in trouble from the rest of Olympus when they interfere with mortals all the time, like in _The Odyssey?_" _Ha! English class wasn't such a huge waste of my time after all!_



  Mark sighs. _Ryan can be such a jerk._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 2, 2004)

"So Paragon," Mark starts, trying for and missing a casual tone. "We're enemies of Overseer from another dimension, I guess. Some, uh, people sent us here. I guess we're supposed to fight him or something like that," Mark reddens.

"And this is really weird," Mark finished with far more confidence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "So Paragon," Mark starts, trying for and missing a casual tone. "We're enemies of Overseer from another dimension, I guess. Some, uh, people sent us here. I guess we're supposed to fight him or something like that," Mark reddens.
> 
> "And this is really weird," Mark finished with far more confidence.




Paragon smiles, “I admire that kind of bravery.  I would gladly allow it, but I can’t in good conscious say yes, because as our guests it is my responsibility to help you get home.  But you can help us, by helping Teen Justice keep the city safe in our absence.  I just, I don’t know what Overseer will throw at us, and I have no illusions that all of us will make it back,” he sighs.

“I don’t want you to think I don’t appreciate the offer though, Mark.  Stay here, who knows we may need to call in the cavalry,” he says with a pleasant smile.

Artemis speaks, “Paragon, we have to go, the others are waiting,” she gestures placing her hand on his arm.  They turn to each and he nods in that hared moment before he waves, “You kids be careful, we are depending on you.”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Anika gives Ryan a smile, realizing he's just trying to back her up by saying what she wouldn't, but Artemis' response sours her expression.  "Well, I see where Cantrip gets his 'lesser god' idea from.  If she's what passes for the divine in this reality, I really don't care.  I just don't understand how my powers could still be working over here.  Surely if I ask Thor for rain, it's not the guy that hangs out with these people that answers me...but if the eternals exist both here and there..." she thinks before shaking her head, confused.  She looks at Cantrip.  "Hoo boy, looking forward to that discussion..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon smiles, “I admire that kind of bravery.  I would gladly allow it, but I can’t in good conscious say yes, because as our guests it is my responsibility to help you get home.  But you can help us, by helping Teen Justice keep the city safe in our absence.  I just, I don’t know what Overseer will throw at us, and I have no illusions that all of us will make it back,” he sighs.
> 
> “I don’t want you to think I don’t appreciate the offer though, Mark.  Stay here, who knows we may need to call in the cavalry,” he says with a pleasant smile.
> 
> Artemis speaks, “Paragon, we have to go, the others are waiting,” she gestures placing her hand on his arm.  They turn to each and he nods in that hared moment before he waves, “You kids be careful, we are depending on you.”




"Wait, what?  We did not come all the way here to help protect your city!" Anika exclaims, jumping up form her chair.  "No offense, it's a nice city and all, but meanwhile Overseer is attacking our world!  I don't know why we were sent here, but I'm pretty sure it had something to do with stopping Overseer, not to hang out and watch movies and maybe foil a bank robbery..."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 3, 2004)

Mark opens his mouth to say something to Anika, but stops and slowly turns to Kelly, a surprised, grave expression growing on his face. _Did she just admit that?_

"Um... Thank you for telling us that, Kelly. That was really brave," Mark says. "Really," he emphasizes, a bit in awe of the admission.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Wait, what?  We did not come all the way here to help protect your city!" Anika exclaims, jumping up form her chair.  "No offense, it's a nice city and all, but meanwhile Overseer is attacking our world!  I don't know why we were sent here, but I'm pretty sure it had something to do with stopping Overseer, not to hang out and watch movies and maybe foil a bank robbery..."




"It is just.." Paragon is about to say...

*Whoop! Whoop!*

The alarm klaxons sound off, and Teen Justice stops eating.  Gadget places her hand to head as if trying to shut out noise, she looks to Danger Girl who is already standing up.  Danger Girl speaks out loud, “Looks like your buddy Yoshi ran into some trouble… well it ran into him.  Nightchild is already on the scene…”

*Whoosh!*

“And so is Velocity Girl now…” she sighs, “looks like Thor and Ares are having a little contest downtown to see who is the toughest… again.”

Kiyana looks to Mark, “Should we help… or…” she looks to Anika.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2004)

"I didn't, I didn't want any pity or anythng, I just wanted Ryan to understand, he isn't the only one who has had a bad time.  He doesn't always have to be mean or anything just because stuff happens to him, I'm not mean.  It would be really easy to be mean and bitter, but that just makes it hurt worse.  Especially to the people who care about you." Kelly answers Mark, though she is looking at Ryan the entire time.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

"Thor and Ares?  This is rediculous.  But, yeah, if it means pulling Yoshi's fat from the fryer, better than sitting around stuffing ourselves, I guess," Anika says. "And, Kelly, don't worry about Ryan, okay?  Like you said, you have your own problems."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thor and Ares?  This is rediculous.  But, yeah, if it means pulling Yoshi's fat from the fryer, better than sitting around stuffing ourselves, I guess," Anika says. "And, Kelly, don't worry about Ryan, okay?  Like you said, you have your own problems."



 Yoshi calls over the Legacy com unit, "Hey guys... Nightchild got in a little over his head... so I decided to help out... these two elites... superbeings... gods... uhh whatever are tearing up the downtown area!  Holy crap!" 

*Static...*


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2004)

"I...yea, lets go help Yoshi.  Its the right thing to do." the 15 teen year old says sounding exhausted, like admitting what had happened to her had really taken a lot of energy out of her.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thor and Ares? This is rediculous. But, yeah, if it means pulling Yoshi's fat from the fryer, better than sitting around stuffing ourselves, I guess," Anika says. "And, Kelly, don't worry about Ryan, okay? Like you said, you have your own problems."



"I can't do anything about what happened to me, but we're a team, were all suppoused to be like a family, and you guys are really all the friends I have, so I have to worry about you.  Thats what family is for right?" she asks the older girl, a weak smile on her face.  Kelly thought of Anika as an older sister, one who was a lot more worldly and knew a lot about boys, and well about a lot of stuff.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Anika responds to Kelly little more firmly, "Maybe 'worry' was the wrong word."  She shakes her head.  "It's not important, let's get going.  Nightchild doesn't deserve a beating," she adds with a bit of a smirk.  "Besides, if these eternals are really all-seeing and all-knowing, maybe this is what we're supposed to do."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 3, 2004)

_Sarcasm isn't my forte? I always thought it was. Well, it certainly isn't poetry. I guess three thousand years of immortailty hasn't sharpened her wit much beyond halfway._

"I don't know...I've never foiled a bank robbery. Might be fun. Certainly more fun than helping out Yoshi, but oh well. Let's get going," Ryan says, floating up from his chair.

"And Kelly, I'm quite able to handle myself. And you're way too trusting. Aren't teenagers supposed to be jaded and cynical," he asks Anika. "That was the cool thing back when I was in school, one lifetime and three months ago."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika responds to Kelly little more firmly, "Maybe 'worry' was the wrong word."  She shakes her head.  "It's not important, let's get going.  Nightchild doesn't deserve a beating," she adds with a bit of a smirk.  "Besides, if these eternals are really all-seeing and all-knowing, maybe this is what we're supposed to do."



 Kiyana lokks confused, "Yoshi does not deserve a beating either right?  I am worried... he isn't answering... and no signal from him..."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana lokks confused, "Yoshi does not deserve a beating either right? I am worried... he isn't answering... and no signal from him..."



"He is a real jerk some times but he doesn't deserve a beating either."  Kelly says to Kiyana, "So lets all get going." she says, sighing.  She doubted Ryan had understood the point she was trying to make.  She floated up from her chair, and out towards the balcony.  "Umm, so were exactly are we going?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2004)

*Cassie*

Pushing herself up, Cassie tries to remain unseen till she can actually take an action, on hand down to cover the wound while her body struggles to heal itself. She bites her lower lip to keep from being heard as she lines up her attack and leaps forward. (All out Attack/Power Attack (+5/-5) against the staff if she can)


----------



## Aenion (Aug 3, 2004)

Seeing Cassie leap towards her and Red Witch, Karen figures what will happen. She strenghtens her grip on the staff and pulls it closer to herself in an attempt to crush the Witch and make sure she remains motionless, her razor sharp skin starting to tear her sweater and jeans, "This will hurt you more than me," she says to Red Witch as she braces herself to be launched into the wall from Cassie's kick.

ooc: maintaining clinch as well as trying to do damage and allowing Cassie to attack the staff.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Sarcasm isn't my forte? I always thought it was. Well, it certainly isn't poetry. I guess three thousand years of immortailty hasn't sharpened her wit much beyond halfway._
> 
> "I don't know...I've never foiled a bank robbery. Might be fun. Certainly more fun than helping out Yoshi, but oh well. Let's get going," Ryan says, floating up from his chair.
> 
> "And Kelly, I'm quite able to handle myself. And you're way too trusting. Aren't teenagers supposed to be jaded and cynical," he asks Anika. "That was the cool thing back when I was in school, one lifetime and three months ago."




"You haven't seen jaded and cynical until you see my meeting with 'Thor'," Anika says as she rolls her eyes.  "Hey, anyone else find it ironic that Yoshi makes fun of my religion, and then gets pummeled by Thor?  Let that be a lesson to all of you." Though she pokes fun, deep down she is worried about her teammate.  She puts her shades on and sees if she can still find Yoshi on the grid.  If not, she'll wait for Teen Justice to lead the way.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You haven't seen jaded and cynical until you see my meeting with 'Thor'," Anika says as she rolls her eyes.  "Hey, anyone else find it ironic that Yoshi makes fun of my religion, and then gets pummeled by Thor? Let that be a lesson to all of you."



 Mark shrugs and checks his own shades to see if Yoshi shows up. "Ironic or not, he needs help," Mark agrees.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana lokks confused, "Yoshi does not deserve a beating either right?  I am worried... he isn't answering... and no signal from him..."




James takes her hands, "*No he doesn't... even if he can be a jerk at times...*" he smiles over at Ryan with a wink. To Paragon he says, "*How far away is this battle happening? I can teleport a few of us there if it is within 8 or 9 miles, and you maybe have some satellite phones of something…or do you have a super-team jet or something?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James takes her hands, "*No he doesn't... even if he can be a jerk at times...*" he smiles over at Ryan with a wink. To Paragon he says, "*How far away is this battle happening? I can teleport a few of us there if it is within 8 or 9 miles, and you maybe have some satellite phones of something…or do you have a super-team jet or something?*"



 Kiyana speaks innocently, “I think Ryan can be a jerk sometimes too…” she says aloud as if to herself, but loud enough for others to hear, “everyone on the team can be so mean… but we have a job to do…”

_Yoshi is off the grid… no signal nothing…_

Danger Girl thinks for a moment, “They are about four miles from here, just outside Olympic Plaza,” she points to a domed building in the Olympic City skyline, “I am not sure how fast you can all travel… but most of us outside of Gadget can get their very quickly!”

She adjusts an armband, and her hardsuit forms around her out of thin air.  Her voice now electronic and tinny speaks aloud, “Teen Justice, assemble!”  She moves quickly to the balcony and then leaps to the air, in a high arcing, booster assisted leap towards Olympic Plaza!  

Gadget looks to James, “Think you can Teleport us there?”

Cantrip waves his hand and utters words of power and he flies into the air, following after Danger Girl!  Artemis nearly follows, until Paragon places a hand on her shoulder.  He turns to Legacy and Gadget, “Good luck… never a dull moment in Olympic City…” he sighs.

Paragon speaks aloud, “Daedelus bring us aboard…” and both he and Artemis fade as rings of energy surround them.

*Meanwhile at Olympic Plaza…*

Nightchild drags Yoshi to safety, trying to stay behind cover as the courtyard shakes from  an earthshaking impact followed by a car sailing over his head as he ducks.  It lands with a clamor behind him, shattering glass and steel.

Yoshi spits up blood, “What the hell hit me…” his voice is weak.

“Thor’s hammer… you got lucky, damn lucky,” Nightchild replies, his own uniform suffering wear and tear from the titanic ruckus outside Olympic Plaza.

Velocity Girl zooms next to Nightchild, “Oh my… who started this?”

“Ares I think… though from the looks of it, they just think they are having a contest of who is the better warrior… and everyone else is the loser,” Nightchild grimaces.

Ares bellows, though unseen, “Ha!  You call that strength, you disappoint me Thor!  And here I was lead to believe you were the strength of your host!”

The heaven’s tremble as rain falls upon the whole of Olympic City in a flash of lightning and a crash of thunder.  Thor roars, “This is beginning to bore me Ares… I have yet to see a reason to prove my strength!”

Nightchild sighs, “This is going to be bad.”

*Karen & Cassie*

Cassie rushes forward her wounds sealing thanks to her own regeneration!  She reels back and then lashes out a powerful palm strike on the staff held by Karen, the two working in tandem to allow Cassie to make a strike that is just perfect.

The staff shatters neatly in two… for a moment there is silence…

_Cassie rolls a total strike of 38, a natural 20, and a critical hit.  Since the staff is in the hands of a teammate it is a breaking action.  The staff rolls a 24, and shatters, failing the Damage save…_

**BABOOM!!!!**

A thousand screams fills the room as the staff explodes outward blowing Karen and Red Witch away from each other!  The room is spinning with explosive force that rumbles deep into the soul!

_Cassie rolls a Reflex Save of 21, Karen rolls a Reflex save of 12; I will wait to see if either wishes to use a Hero Point to  change the results._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2004)

OOC: Yes I will, I'm too hurt to want more


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

Once Danger Girl points out a landmark, Kelly is off like a shot, slicing through the air with the winds carrying her faster then they have ever carried her before.  She has arrived before she even has time to think, the 4 miles passing in a bare 4 seconds.  The popstar alights on the top of a building above the battle.  She takes a deep breath after the exertion of pushing her powers so much, but she doesn't pause even for a moment beyond that.

A golden nimbus surrounds her body and she raises her hands to the sky, to the forces of nature that are hers to control, straining to calm the gathering storm.

Extra Effort for super flight (she flies 1.113 miles per second), HP for fatigue.  Heroic surge to use Weather Control to downgrade the storm in the 8 miles surrounding us.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2004)

Anika moves up to James.  "I'll take the Traveller Express."  She looks at Kiyana and Gadget.  "Well, one thing about your power," she jokes to James, "It makes you popular with the girls."

To Kiyana she says, "Sorry, Kiyana.  I don't want to see Yoshi hurt anymore than you do...unless I'm doing the hurting.  Seriously, though, there'd be a lot less meanness around if it wasn't for Mr. Todoji.  He's got a way of bringing it out."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> A golden nimbus surrounds her body and she raises her hands to the sky, to the forces of nature that are hers to control, straining to calm the gathering storm.
> 
> Extra Effort for super flight (she flies 1.113 miles per second), HP for fatigue.  Heroic surge to use Weather Control to downgrade the storm in the 8 miles surrounding us.




_Kelly gets a 14 on the Weather Control check, Thor gets a 29._

Kelly tries with all her might, but another force is bending the sky to its will, a force more powerful then her it seems.  As she surveys the scene she can see several vehicles have been thrown about, a coffee house has an SUV thrown through the window, and several police cars are lined up with one on its side as a man in black leather stands on the hood of the car laughing maniacally.

He is tall and well muscled and long black hair falls past his shoulders; swords in both hands.  Floating in the air is a man covered in scars, they appear to be tribal in nature and his hair is wild, and his ark hair is braided and he holds a wicked looking hammer in one hand as lightning courses over his muscled frame.

The man looks to Kelly, “What is this?  A child dares to usurp my domain!?" Lightning strikes the immortal and crackles over his frame as he roars.  The hammer continues to crackle with electricity, as he smiles, “You should run home little girl, the affairs of immortals are not yours to interfere…”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2004)

Ryan shrugs. "I just say what needs to be said. And however much Yoshi deserves a beatdown, I'd say Cassandra has the first privelige."

Ryan flies outside before zooming towards the disturbance at super-sonic speeds, carefully flying above the city to avoid further property damage.

_Extra Effort for Super Flight_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Danger Girl thinks for a moment, “They are about four miles from here, just outside Olympic Plaza,” she points to a domed building in the Olympic City skyline, “I am not sure how fast you can all travel… but most of us outside of Gadget can get their very quickly!”



 Mark notes the location of the domed building, "I think that's all we need to know. James, you start moving everyone who can't get there on their own. I'll-" Mark stops as Ryan blasts out of the building.

"I'll try to catch up with Ryan," he shrugs and takes off on his own, not really expecting to catch up to Ryan over so short a distance and still manage to dodge traffic. _How long has it been since I slept?_


----------



## Aenion (Aug 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Cassie rolls a Reflex Save of 21, Karen rolls a Reflex save of 12; I will wait to see if either wishes to use a Hero Point to  change the results._




ooc: I will spend one as well (don't like reflex saves since the training battle  )


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 4, 2004)

"I wont let you hurt anyone," the popstar says simply, surrounded by her golden nimbus. Electricity arcs over her body if not as much or as brightly as Thor's, it is still visible. She looks over the scene of destruction and sighs, no one was badly hurt yet, as far as she could tell.

"Your gods, really powerful gods, can't you just like, go POOF, and be fighting where you wont hurt anyone?" she asks the pair as she begins to float away from the bulding.

Diplomacy check +10. Would have raised shield, but she is naive enough to believe they wont attack her.  Flying a few feet to activate dodge and Aerial Combat's dodge effect.  Defense is 21.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget looks to James, “Think you can Teleport us there?”
> 
> Cantrip waves his hand and utters words of power and he flies into the air, following after Danger Girl!  Artemis nearly follows, until Paragon places a hand on her shoulder.  He turns to Legacy and Gadget, “Good luck… never a dull moment in Olympic City…” he sighs.
> 
> Paragon speaks aloud, “Daedelus bring us aboard…” and both he and Artemis fade as rings of energy surround them.




James smiles "*You bet...take my hand, you to babe. You to Anika*" he holds out his hands to them (occpretty sure I can carry them all with 400lbs total). Concentrating for a second he looks at the Plaza and tries to find a place that would be safe to appear at. Then with extended teleport he takes them there...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wont let you hurt anyone," the popstar says simply, surrounded by her golden nimbus. Electricity arcs over her body if not as much or as brightly as Thor's, it is still visible. She looks over the scene of destruction and sighs, no one was badly hurt yet, as far as she could tell.




''You won't let me," he chuckles, "no one is hurt yet, Kelly, not badly.  I am not here to hurt mortals just looking for a challenge."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your gods, really powerful gods, can't you just like, go POOF, and be fighting where you wont hurt anyone?" she asks the pair as she begins to float away from the bulding.




Ares is too far away to hear the discussion, as he cuts a police cruiser in twain easily with his blades.  He sheathes them and kicks the car apart, it spins in two neat halves.  While Thor floats crackling with electrical power, “You are quite brave or stupid; perhaps you wish to challenge me?”

James, Gadget, Kiyana, and Anika appear on a building overlooking the Olympic Plaza, and can easily see Ares down below causing havoc, and Thor floating in the air, opposite Kelly.  In the sky over head they see Ryan flash into the scene.  Mark races through the streets and arrives closest to Ares.

*Karen and Cassie*

_Karen rolls a 13 total, while Cassie rolls a  34 on her Reflex save, both used a Hero Point this round.  Cassie rolls a 7 on her damage save, she is at Dying with one Lethal!  Karen rolls a 24 on her damage save and takes no damage.  Jimmy fails his damage save but makes his damage save with a 24, after using a Hero Point.  Miracle Girl rolls a 24 on her Reflex Save, and gets a 12 on the damage save; she is Dying as well._ 

The staff explodes with so much force that it knocks everyone except Karen and Jimmy flat to the ground.  The world goes bright for a moment, and Red Witch screams with anger and extreme pain as the world feels like it is pulling away.

Karen sees the smoke clear, and finds her and Jimmy standing in a street, well a crater in the street.  Miracle Girl is on the ground bleeding and burned along with Cassie, and Kid Paragon is laying face down as he was, but stirs slightly… the staff lays in two pieces at Karen’s feet; while rain falls from above as a storm rages.  Lightning flashes, and as she gets her bearing… she sees  what looks like Mark!

*Legacy and the Students!*

**Flash! Kaboom!!!!**

Olympic Plaza is brightened by a crimson flash, and an overwhelming miasma of evil filters over the area as it quickly fades in the wind…

Thor looks down, but does not seem surprised.

_Legacy can see Karen, Cassie, Jimmy, Kid Paragon, and Miracle Girl._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2004)

"I just want to keep it that way.  I don't want anyone to get hurt.  You and Ares are adults, er kinda, I guess, you can fight each other or whatever,  I'd just like you to do it somewhere that no one else will get between you guys and get hurt."



> While Thor floats crackling with electrical power, “You are quite brave or stupid; perhaps you wish to challenge me?”



"Your a god, you'd kill me.  I wouldn't mind seeing how much stronger your control of the weather is though." she tells Thor honestly, though not happily, admitting someone was stronger was not a thing she wanted.

"If I can calm your storm, will you guy go fight somewhere else?  Where there aren't people to hurt?" she asks the god.  At the flash of light and arrival of her friends, she looks startled.  "Ryan can heal them.  He can heal anything."  she tells the god.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2004)

Anika looks down on the carnage, shaking her head.  She sneers when she first spots Thor, but soon finds her earlier bravado is gone.  She silently looks around at the others, unsure what to do.  The appearance of Cassandra, Karen and the others only adds to her confusion.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 6, 2004)

"Wha-What happened? Where are we? ... Mark?" Karen stands confused looking around her, her crystalline hair loses its rigidity as she drops her energy field in her confusion, _Kal? Where is Kal?_ "Oh my god Cassie, Aris. Can someone help them?" she asks as she rushes to Kal to see if he's alright, "What happened?" she repeats to no one in particular.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Wha-What happened? Where are we? ... Mark?" Karen stands confused looking around her, her crystalline hair loses its rigidity as she drops her energy field in her confusion, _Kal? Where is Kal?_ "Oh my god Cassie, Aris. Can someone help them?" she asks as she rushes to Kal to see if he's alright, "What happened?" she repeats to no one in particular.




Kal groans and rolls over and sits up, “Ouch, why does it feel like I was chewed up and spit back out… where… hey Olympic City… man… I must be dreaming…” he sees Karen, “hey, this must be a good dream.”

Then he sees Miracle Girl and Cassie, “Or not…”

Jimmy looks around, “Where in the hell are we… Mark… what the hell?  I thought you were in Thailand or something?”

Kal stands slowly, leaning on Karen, as he looks up his face falls, “This must be a real bad dream…”

Thor ignores Kelly and floats down quickly his feet now just a foot above the ground as he floats in front of Karen and Kal.  He cocks his head slowly, “Ahh Magni, I had a feeling you would be here.”

Kal groans, “Please dad… not here.”

Thor grins, and then gives Kal a powerful punch to the face!

**POW! SMASH!**

Kal goes flying back through a wall with a crash, and lands inside amidst rubble, smoke, and debris.  Thor shakes his head, as if this is all very amusing.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 6, 2004)

_Olympic City?_ Karen greets Kal with a relieved smile, "You're alright!", she quickly helps him up.

She follows Kal's look to see who is up there, "W-Who's he? Who's Magni?" she looks puzzled at Kal, _Dad?!_ Next thing she is trying to keep a hold of Kal as he flies into the wall, "What did you do that for?!" she shouts at Thor as she rushes after Kal to help him up, "Is he really your dad?" she whispers.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2004)

Kelly frowns at being ignored, she wasn't used to it, she didn't like it one bit.  She floats down on wings of wind between the building Kal is currently inhabiting and Thor.  "Can't you take this somewhere away from people?  And can you stop with the hurting my friends stuff too? Its not very nice."  the blond popstar asks (Diplomacy +10)

The young teen also attempts to once again calm Thor's storm.  "Do you really want to hurt so many people?  Is that worth a challenge?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2004)

Ryan flies on to the scene, somewhat relieved to find that Yoshi and Nightchild are still standing. "Well, that's good..." 

Ryan surveys the scene following the crimson flash. "Just when things were getting boring," he says in way of greeting to the new arrivals, flying down to help them. _Aris and Cassandra look pretty bad. Aris first, since I've seen Cassandra recover from life-threatening gun shot wounds before. 

Why does everyone keep getting hurt? I should start charging people, maybe then they wouldn't be so damn careless._ Flying down, he lays a hand on Aris's chest, willing her flesh to heal. "Welcome to Kal's dimension," he says in explanation to Jimmy and Karen. After healing Aris, he turns around, looking up at Thor. 

"Excuse me," he says, annoyed. "Do you mind NOT destroying this city while we're in it? Never mind the whole 'punching Kal in the face' thing." _I should be a little bit careful, since I don't have a clue how tough this guy is. He might be a Delta, or even an Omega. Then again, he doesn't know how powerful I am either._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy looks around, “Where in the hell are we… Mark… what the hell? I thought you were in Thailand or something?”



"We're all in Kal and Aris's dimension," Mark offers by way of meager explanation. He turns to the battling gods and opts to try Kelly's strategy for a moment.

"So, hey gods! If you guys want to kill each other, that's ok with me. But could you do it someplace a bit more private? People could get hurt here. _People are hurt here. Good thing we have Ryan._



> Kal goes flying back through a wall with a crash, and lands inside amidst rubble, smoke, and debris. Thor shakes his head, as if this is all very amusing.



__


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly frowns at being ignored, she wasn't used to it, she didn't like it one bit.  She floats down on wings of wind between the building Kal is currently inhabiting and Thor.  "Can't you take this somewhere away from people?  And can you stop with the hurting my friends stuff too? Its not very nice."  the blond popstar asks (Diplomacy +10)
> 
> The young teen also attempts to once again calm Thor's storm.  "Do you really want to hurt so many people?  Is that worth a challenge?"




_I am not going to roll for the control, he has firm control... if you really want to try, spend an HP otherwise I am not going to bother with the rolls for the Weather Control.  Diplomacy check is 13 total._

Thor continues to ignore Kelly and just watches as the rubble gives way and Kal stands back up dusting off the debris, shaking it out of his hair.  He sighs, “Why do you always do that?  It is like you are always testing me…”

Meanwhile Aris stirs, her wounds sealing under Ryan’s care, she opens her eyes, “My hero… “ She smiles, “thanks, but how did you get here, I thought you were in Thailand…”  She wraps an arm around Ryan, to help her stand, holding him close.

Jimmy nods as he watches Thor and Kal, “I just had a feeling today was going to be an interesting day.”

Thor floats forward slowly, “Magni, life is a challenge son, and you know that, we must always stay strong, for Ragnarok always looms on the horizon.  The strong survive the weak perish, that is the way of things boy.”

Kal nods, “Yeah.”

Thor sweeps his hand to the devastation as the downpour soaks the debris and fires.  He speaks, “No one is seriously hurt, besides we have more pressing matters boy.  I will need you to join me in the final battles of Ragnarok son, I fear they may be upon us.  Asgard awaits boy, we must not tarry,” he holds out his hand to Kal.

Kal gulps and takes Karen’s hand, “Uhh… father, I can’t… I… Olympic City needs me, my friends need me, and I need her,” he says turning to Karen.

Thor looks confused, “This creature?  You will forsake your duty as my son, for this thing?”

“She isn’t a thing dad… she is my girlfriend… her name is…” Kal starts

“Karen, I know,” Thor scowls.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2004)

"You might want to look into family therapy, I mean, I'm not the poster girl for mental health or anything, but you guys make my family look positively perfect." Kelly says, starting to glow even more strongly with pulsating light and electricity.  The popstar redoubles her efforts at righting the weather, it being more a point of pride then of need.

"Stop calling people names, Karen is a really nice person, so stop calling her thing.  Just go away.  Kal doesn't want to go with you. so just take Ares and go to wherever it is that gods go when you aren't here."

Extra effort and a HP towards weather control.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2004)

Anika just kinda stares down at the exchanges with a stunned look of disbelief on her face.  "Kal is Magni?  What?"

She looks over at Gadget.  "Is Kid Paragon really a Norse god?  Why'd he tell us his name is Kal?"

She starts to cast a spell, but then decides against it.  Looking at James, she says, "Hey, can you get us down there, please?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You might want to look into family therapy, I mean, I'm not the poster girl for mental health or anything, but you guys make my family look positively perfect." Kelly says, starting to glow even more strongly with pulsating light and electricity.  The popstar redoubles her efforts at righting the weather, it being more a point of pride then of need.
> 
> "Stop calling people names, Karen is a really nice person, so stop calling her thing.  Just go away.  Kal doesn't want to go with you. so just take Ares and go to wherever it is that gods go when you aren't here."
> 
> Extra effort and a HP towards weather control.




_Kelly rolls a 17, Thor gets a 31, he is still in control._

Thor glances over his shoulder, “Please stop that, Kelly, and your pointless attempts to usurp my domain are starting to piss me off.  If you try that one more time, I will show you the true power of the storm.”

He turns back to Kal, “Magni, your time here amongst these mortals has made you weak, boy.  We have a sacred duty to fight the tides of Ragnarok, it is your birthright, it is who you are.  If you deny this, then you will never be allowed into Asgard… I will see to that personally.”

*Anika*

Gadget blinks, “I didn’t know he was Magni, we always knew him as Kal, his parents… err… well foster parents seemed normal enough.  I really did not know.”

Kiyana agrees with Anika, “We need to get down there…” she says holding James tight.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2004)

"People get pissed off at me alot, I don't like it, I try to be nice to everyone, but it happens anyway."  Kelly says shrugging, she does however stop in her attempts to control the weather, for all the effort she had put into it, she hadn't been able to even make the rain slow, let alone stop.  It rankled, but she had to admit she wasn't strong enough, Thor hadn't even looked like it was taking any effort.

"Can't you let him decide for himself?  Whats wrong with adults that makes you think we're all stupid?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2004)

"The strong survive and the weak perish? Now that's a stupid philosophy if I ever heard of one. Sounds like something Adolf Hitler might say," Ryan says, gently disengaging himself from Aris's grasp and standing to face Thor, cracking his knuckles. "And don't call the lady a thing," he snaps.

"Anika, James, everyone else..." Ryan calls up towards the skyscraper, "you think you could come down here and help out a little?" _I'm doing the classic mistake where I open my mouth, start talking, and thus make everyone mad at me. I know how you feel Kelly, I know how you feel. Why does everyone here feel like they're so damn awesome, calling themselves gods and stuff?_


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika*
> 
> Gadget blinks, “I didn’t know he was Magni, we always knew him as Kal, his parents… err… well foster parents seemed normal enough.  I really did not know.”
> 
> Kiyana agrees with Anika, “We need to get down there…” she says holding James tight.





James says "*Ok then...and away we go.*"

James teleports the group as close as he can...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2004)

"Thanks, James, appreciate it," she says, frowning as she spots her 'god'.  Anger begins to bubble to the surface as she witnesses what she sees as an utter mockery made of her beliefs.

"I'm pretty sure that'll bother him, too, not going back, seeing as evryone he knows didn't even know who he really was.  A lot of pride, there," Anika calls out as she walks towards Kal.  "Besides, where is Asgard on this world?  A suburb of LA?  Do you guys all live in the same condo or something?"

She looks over at Ryan.  "You know, I really don't like this place.  The sooner we get back home, the better.  This is just so stupid.  And if this turns out to be some idiotic Chaos practical joke, I swear to..."  She glares at Thor again.  "I hate this place," she mutters once more.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 7, 2004)

Karen is relieved when Kal steps up to defend her to his father, "Thank you, Kal," she whispers looking down, avoiding to look at Thor, her voice trembling slightly. Then she hears a familiar voice, one she didn't expect to hear again, "Kelly? KELLY! You're alive?! What happened to you?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2004)

Kelly waves to Karen and floats towards her and Kal.  "Hi you," she says softly, giving Karen a careful hug, doing her best to avoid sharp spots.  "I was with Tommy, and Pantheon tried to kill him. I almost died, and when I woke up, I was all stitched up and we were in Tommy's hidden place, and everyone thought we were dead, so we just played along so no one would come to hurt us again.  Well, it sorta worked, no one came to hurt us, but Tommy's sister tried to kill us, and James found me and Teleported me to Ryan so he could heal me."  Kelly told her friend in whispers as she watched Thor, her face drown into a pout by the ease with which he brushed aside all of her attempts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure that'll bother him, too, not going back, seeing as evryone he knows didn't even know who he really was.  A lot of pride, there," Anika calls out as she walks towards Kal.  "Besides, where is Asgard on this world?  A suburb of LA?  Do you guys all live in the same condo or something?"




"Why so flippant Anika," Thor counters anger growing in his voice.  He turns back to Kal, "Magni your friends need a lesson in respect.  If time was more plentiful I would gladly show them, but time is short.  The All-Father demands us to answer the call, what say you?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks over at Ryan.  "You know, I really don't like this place.  The sooner we get back home, the better.  This is just so stupid.  And if this turns out to be some idiotic Chaos practical joke, I swear to..."  She glares at Thor again.  "I hate this place," she mutters once more.




Kal gulps, "I am staying dad, I have important work to do with Teen Justice and Legacy.  I hope you understand, and if not too bad," he squeezes Karen's hand.

Thor glares, "Then so be it, Magni.  You know the ways, you know the consequences, and for this-" he is about to spit out a harsh invective when...

**KABOOM!!!**

_Concluded next Issue!_


----------



## Aenion (Aug 7, 2004)

Karen answers the hug with a lot less restraint than Kelly, and lifts the younger girl of her feet, at least higher into the air in this case, "I'm glad you're alright and please don't ever do anything like that again," she says with a smile, "I'm so happy you're okay."


----------

